# Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt



## Verox (19. März 2011)

*Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Hi,

bei jeder blöden Doku übers Universum kommt immer die normale Urknalltheorie. Großes Kaboom und zack ist das Universum da. Mit dem Dopplereffekt heißt es ja, dass Galaxien die sich webbewegen rötlich erscheinen, (wie ca. alle (??) Galaxien) und auf uns zu bewegende Objekte bläulich.

Meine Frage ist nun: 

WO ist der Ursprungspunkt des Universums? Normalerweise könnte man das doch ausrechnen. (wir schließen mal auf eine gewisse "Perfektheit des Universums" dass wir überhaupt soetwas berechnen könnten und nicht alles Kreuz und Quer im Universum geht. (von irgendwo müsste ja alles expandiert sein, laut Urknalltheorie) (gut da wäre jetzt noch nen Argument dichtere Bereiche klumpen eher zusammen als losere ... ) aber dann müsste ja doch noch irgendwo eine Spur da sein um eine generelle Expansionsrichtung sehen zu können. 


Wenn WIR also rechnerisch NICHT im Ursprung des Universums wären, sondern z.B. an einem Randbereich und jeder Stern (== Sonne) eine Galaxie bildet und um uns herum ja schon sooo viele Galaxien sind, dann könnten wir doch auch daraus schließen, dass wir DEFINITIV nicht allein im Universum sind. Statistisch gesehen zumindest müssten irgendwo irgendwelche anderen Lebewesen existieren (Frei à la Star Trek: Silizium-Wesen etc.)

Greets


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Niemand weiß, wo der Ursprung ist.
Stell dir einen Ballon vor und male darauf schwarze Punkte, dann bläst du ihn auf. Alle Punkte entfernen sich voneinander, doch keiner ist der Ausgangspunkt.

Und wenn du schon so einen umfangreichen Thread anfangen willst, dann bitte mit Hintergründen in Links, damit man sich in das Thema einlesen kann.
Da du aber solche Dokus als "blöd" abstempelst, scheinst du eher der Meinung zu sein, dass diese Theorie komplett Humburg ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Vor allem ist der Urknall kein Beweis für außerirdisches Leben, denn ein Schuß aus einer Pistole ist auch noch kein Beweis für einen Mord. 

Das es auf der Erde Leben gibt ist schon mal ein Beweis, das es möglich ist unter gewissen Umständen und Vorraussetzungen Leben zu ermöglichen, aber das heißt nur das es auch auf irgendeinem Planeten theoretisch möglich wäre nichts weiter. Und statistisch kannst du da schon mal gar nichts aussagen, denn es gibt zu Zeit nur einen Planeten mit Leben den wir kennen, das unter mehreren Mrd. anderen Planeten im Universum und daher steht die Statistik im Moment ->1 zu XXX* Mrd! 

* hier kannst du eine beliebige Zahl einsetzen


----------



## Keygen (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Nach dem big Chrunch (urknall) gibt es nach einigen milliarden jahren, also kann ich vllt dabei sein^^, den sogenannten "big rip" (grosser riss). das ganze universum wird von einer unbekannten energie beschleunigt, immer weiter, bis wir alle in unsere atome zerlegt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Der Big Chrunch ist nicht der Urknall, sondern ein mögliches Ende des Universums.


----------



## Verox (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

nunja ... das mit dem Ballon erscheit mir einleuchtend. Nur was ist mit einem Ballon der im All platzt ? Verhält der sich genauso wie auf der Erde --> NEIN ! Und wenn ich doch den Ballon mit seinen Schwarzen Punkten anschaue kann ich doch immernoch einen Ort feststellen von dem sich alles wegbewegen würde.

Also ich unterstelle dem Ballon jetzt einmal, dass er wie eine "Explosion im Weltraum" *hust* zerberstet und das vielleicht nicht optimal. Aber eins ist doch klar: Eine Druckwelle müsste von dem Zerplatzten ausgehen und alle Teile mehr oder weniger mit linearer Geschwindigkeit radial zerstreuen. Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein dann einen "Ursprung", und wenn es noch so viele Kubikkilometer Raum einschließt zu finden ? Irgendwo muss es ja mal diesen Knall getan haben.


Der der Energie, dem "Big Rip" hört sich für mich so wie die Suche nachdem "Äther" an.

Btw: Linkkk ?!?! Hab keinen

Ja gut dass ich statistisch nichst über irgendwelche Verteilungen sagen kann leuchtet mir auch ein. Nur wenn dort draußen ETTLICHE Sterne so wie die Sonne in ETTLICHEN Galaxien existieren, bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es irgendwo auch einen Planeten gibt wo Leben existiert. Du merkst schon ConNerVos, ich spreche in dem Zusammenhang auch nicht mit konkreten Zahlen, weil es einfach keine gibt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Hier mal die drei Endszenarien-Theorien des Universums. 

Klar rechnest du nicht mit Zahlen wie auch?!  Mir ging es nur um die Wortwahl, ein "theoretisch" wäre da passender. 

Es wäre möglich das auszurechnen, denn du brauchst nur die Ausdehnungsgeschwindigkeit (die eventuell nicht konstant ist -> Problem Nr. 1), viel Zeit zwischen den Messungen (Problem Nr. 2, da garantiert mehrere Generationen zwischen liegen müßten) und natürlich mehrere Messungen (Problem Nr. 3, denn wer kann garantieren, das deine "Meßpunkte/-sterne noch existieren in der Zukuft). 

PS: Das Meßgerät wäre dann natürlich auch noch über die Generationen zu retten -> Problem Nr. 4!


----------



## Mystique1680 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Hallo zusammen.
Empfehle euch dazu die Filme: Stephen Hawking- Visionen eines Genies, Stephen Hawking- Außerirdisches Leben

MfG mystique, schönes WE euch allen


----------



## Verox (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Ahja genau Mystique die hab ich auch mal gesehen und nebenbei sogar noch sein Buch der Nussschale gelesen. 

Doch da wurde mein Problem auch nicht geklärt, ob jetzt außerirdisches  Leben existiert oder nicht. (allein mit meiner Expansionstheorie zu beweisen.

@ConNerVos: ja hast Recht mit deinen 4 Argumenten...


----------



## Lee (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



> Wenn WIR also rechnerisch NICHT im Ursprung des Universums wären, sondern z.B. an einem Randbereich und jeder Stern (== Sonne) eine Galaxie bildet und um uns herum ja schon sooo viele Galaxien sind, dann könnten wir doch auch daraus schließen, dass wir DEFINITIV nicht allein im Universum sind. Statistisch gesehen zumindest müssten irgendwo irgendwelche anderen Lebewesen existieren (Frei à la Star Trek: Silizium-Wesen etc.)


Ganz ganz wichtig:
Nicht jeder Stern bildet eine Galaxie. Viele viele viele Sterne bilden zusammen eine Galaxie, von denen es wiederum sehr sehr viele gibt. Und bei viele Sternen besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es Planeten gibt, auf denen die Möglichkeit von Leben besteht. 

Also im Prinzip ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass wir das einzige Leben im Universum sind.

Eine gute Vorstellung davon wie verdammt groß das Universum und wie verdammt klein und unbedeutend unser Sonnensystem ist, schafft dieses Video (die abartige casual life szene kann man getrost überspringen):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcBV-cXVWFw


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



Verox schrieb:


> nunja ... das mit dem Ballon erscheit mir einleuchtend. Nur was ist mit einem Ballon der im All platzt ? Verhält der sich genauso wie auf der Erde --> NEIN ! Und wenn ich doch den Ballon mit seinen Schwarzen Punkten anschaue kann ich doch immernoch einen Ort feststellen von dem sich alles wegbewegen würde.



Nö, kannst du eben nicht. versetzte dich mal in einen schwarzen Punkt auf dem Ballon. Alle schwarzen Punkte entfernen sich von dir, du kannst zwar berechnen, dass sie mal dichter zusammen waren, aber nicht wo das war.



Verox schrieb:


> Also ich unterstelle dem Ballon jetzt einmal, dass er wie eine "Explosion im Weltraum" *hust* zerberstet und das vielleicht nicht optimal. Aber eins ist doch klar: Eine Druckwelle müsste von dem Zerplatzten ausgehen und alle Teile mehr oder weniger mit linearer Geschwindigkeit radial zerstreuen. Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein dann einen "Ursprung", und wenn es noch so viele Kubikkilometer Raum einschließt zu finden ? Irgendwo muss es ja mal diesen Knall getan haben.



Der Ballon ist nur zur Veranschaulichung da, der Ballon ist Zweidimensional, Das All dehnt sich aber Vierdimensional aus und daher explodiert das All auch nicht, da es den Raum ja selbst erschafft.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Natürlich sind wir nicht alleine...ich glaube nicht an Aliens wie ausm Star-Trek oder sonst nen Sci-Fi Film allerdings Aliens in Form von Bakterien oder ähnliches wird es garantiert geben. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mehrere Erden...wo Leben ähnlich verläuft wie bei uns...ich würde es eher als ungewöhnlich empfinden wenn wir in Milliarden Galaxien die einzigste Lebensform wären...das halte ich eher für Schwachsinn. Ich denke wir sind keinesfalls alleine.


----------



## Verox (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Ballon ist nur zur Veranschaulichung da, der Ballon ist Zweidimensional,.



Seit wann ist ein Ballon zweidimensional 
Sorry, aber auch im Weltall, genauso wie auf der Erde, ist ein Ballon immer noch dreidimensional mit x,y,z Richtung 

Und wenn er explodiert in der Zeit hat er genauso wie das Universum ebenfalls 4 Dimensionen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



Verox schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Ballon zweidimensional



Die Oberfläche des Ballons, um die es ging, ist Zweidimensional.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Zum Thema "Warum können wir nichts über die Wahrscheinlichkeit von (außerirdischen) Leben sagen" [url}http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/144769-kreationisten-thread-wissenschaftliche-diskussion-ob-der-mensch-ohne-gott-seine-existen-erklaeren-kann-keine-glaubens-diskussion-bitte.html]diesen Thread[/url] benutzen.
Zum Thema "Außerirdische" ggf. diesen hier im Auge behalten.


Zum Thema Urknall/Expansion:
@vortex Vergiss nicht, dass wir von einer Expansion des Raumes sprechen, nicht von einer Ausbreitung im Raum. Deswegen die Analogie mit dem Ballon. Es geht nicht darum, dass sich dessen Durchmesser erhöht, es geht nur um die Entwicklung seiner Oberfläche. Genauso verhält sich das Universum, nur dass Menschen massive Probleme haben, sich eine dreidimensionale Expansion ohne Eigenbewegung durch die Umgebung vorzustellen. Ein abstrakteres Beispiel, dass die Dimensionen gut wiedergibt, wären Teilchen im inneren des Ballons - wenn man die bronwsche Molekularbewegung berücksichtigt: Eben waren sie noch alle Dicht beieinander, jetzt sind sie alle weit auseinander. Aber sie haben sich nicht durch ihre Umgebung bewegt, nur die Nachbarn sind auf einmal alle weiter weg.


Aber ein Frage stellt sich mir da gerade bei der Berechnung:
Wenn sich das Universum von einem Punkt ausdehnt, dann müsste die absolute Entfernungssteigerung rechtwinklig zu dieser Ausdehungsrichtung weiter außen größer sein, als weiter innen. Das müsste man eigentlich auch messen können. 

Zur Verdeutlichung siehe Anhang:
Blaue Sterne = Ausgangsposition
Braune Sterne = Position nach Expansion weg vom Ursprung oben Links
Alle Sterne haben sich voneinander entfernt. Der Abstand zwischen den Sternen auf einer grünen Linie ist dabei genauso stark gewachsen, wie der der beiden Sterne auf der anderen grünen Linie - die absolute Expansion ist in radialer Richtung überall gleich (konstante Ausdehnung vorrausgesetzt). Die Entfernungsänderung in tangentialer Richtung dagegen unterscheidet sich deutlich: Der Abstand zwischen den inneren Sternen hat sich nur wenig verändert, der zwischen den äußeren deutlich - geht bei einer Kugelförmigen Expansion auch nicht anders.

Ob wir für eine derartige Untersuchung genau genug messen können, weiß ich aber nicht. Man müsste dazu die Position aller Sterne relativ zu uns genau bestimmen, aber wir können nur den Winkel hoch exakt angeben, die Entfernungsmessung dürfte größere Fehler aufweisen. Zu dem können wir nur einen kleinen Teil des Universums überblicken. Wenn dieser Teil weit außen liegt, dann sind ist die Abstandsänderung der peripherste Sterne, die wir kennen, nur unwesentlich größer, als die der medial gelegensten. Zudem können wir natürlich nur winzige Zeitskalen betrachten. Aber theoretisch müsste es damit möglich sein, die Expansionsrichtung zu ermitteln. Und wenn man das für mehrere Bereiche des sichtbaren Universums exakt macht, dann ergibt sich der Ursprungspunkt direkt aus den leichten Unterschieden der Expansionsrichtung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ein Frage stellt sich mir da gerade bei der Berechnung:
> Wenn sich das Universum von einem Punkt ausdehnt, dann müsste die absolute Entfernungssteigerung rechtwinklig zu dieser Ausdehungsrichtung weiter außen größer sein, als weiter innen. Das müsste man eigentlich auch messen können.


 
Das Problem ist aber nicht dass sich das Universum dreidimensional ausdehnt, sondern eben vierdimensional.
Des Weiteren ist es ja nicht mal bekannt, ob der Urknall tatsächlich von "einem Punkt" ausging, das wir als "Punkt" verstehen. Denn einen Punkt können wir uns immer nur innerhalb eines Raumes vorstellen, aber eben nicht als Raum selbst.
Was eben viele nicht beachten, der Urknall explodierte nicht in etwas hinein, er erschuf erst etwas.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob wir für eine derartige Untersuchung genau genug messen können, weiß ich aber nicht. Man müsste dazu die Position aller Sterne relativ zu uns genau bestimmen, aber wir können nur den Winkel hoch exakt angeben, die Entfernungsmessung dürfte größere Fehler aufweisen. Zu dem können wir nur einen kleinen Teil des Universums überblicken. Wenn dieser Teil weit außen liegt, dann sind ist die Abstandsänderung der peripherste Sterne, die wir kennen, nur unwesentlich größer, als die der medial gelegensten. Zudem können wir natürlich nur winzige Zeitskalen betrachten. Aber theoretisch müsste es damit möglich sein, die Expansionsrichtung zu ermitteln. Und wenn man das für mehrere Bereiche des sichtbaren Universums exakt macht, dann ergibt sich der Ursprungspunkt direkt aus den leichten Unterschieden der Expansionsrichtung.


 
Derzeit haben wir ja riesen Probleme auch nur Ansatzweise eine Entfernung zu bestimmten.
Wie nutzen dazu veränderliche Stern, doch was ist, wenn sie diese Berechnungen bei den veränderlichen Sternen als falsch erweisen sollten?
Auch ist die Entfernung begrenzt, du kannst die veränderlichen Sterne nicht überall anwenden, für größere Entfernungen müssen wir die Rot/blau Verschiebung zur Rate ziehen und wie unsicher die ist, sollte klar sein.
Die kosmologische Hubble Konstante wird ja praktisch jedes Jahr neu festgelegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die Farbverschiebung ist für diese Fragestellung vermutlich gar verwendbar, da sie ja ihrerseits auf der Ausdehnung beruht. Ich kann aber schlecht das zu messende als Messgerät nutzen - da geht nur (bzw.: Geht eben eher nicht) Triangulation.

Bezüglich der n-imensionalen Ausdehnung: Die Bewegung entlang der vierten Dimensionen haben wir afaik ganz gut im Blick *aufUhrschiel* und unter den Dimensionen 5 bis ultimo befinden sich afaik keine makroskopischen, oder?
Falls doch noch eine weitere Dimension zu berücksichtigen ist, bliebe das Verfahren aber trotzdem interessant, wenn die Messung denn genau genug wäre. Denn ein Ergebniss, dass für die ersten drei Dimensionen einen unzweifelhaft identischen Ausdehnungsfaktor auf allen Verbindungsgeraden der vier Sterne ergibt, ließe sich direkt auf das Ballonbeispiel übertragen: Alle Punkte im Raum (auf der Ballonfläche) liegen gleich weit vom Ursprung, der sich demnach nicht in den ersten drei (zwei) Dimensionen von entfernt, sondern rechtinklig zu diesen in einer vierten (dritten).

Ist das tatsächlich die Zeit sein, wäre unser "jetzt" einfach die dreidimensionale Ober"fläche" einer vierdimensionalen Hyperkugel, die sich von einem Ursprung in ihrem Zentrum (dem 0-Punkt der Zeit) ausdehnt, wobei sich die Oberfläche natürlich dehnt.
Sollte das der Fall sein, könnte man auch die Big-Crunch-Theorie entsorgen (oder aber das Kausalitätsprinzip), da eine Umkehrung der Expansion räumlichen Expansion dann auch eine Umkehrung der zeitlichen Bewegung bedeuten würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollte das der Fall sein, könnte man auch die Big-Crunch-Theorie entsorgen (oder aber das Kausalitätsprinzip), da eine Umkehrung der Expansion räumlichen Expansion dann auch eine Umkehrung der zeitlichen Bewegung bedeuten würde.


 
Und genau das denken einige Forscher. Stürzt das Universum irgendwann in sich zusammen, werden kaputte Tasse vom Boden aufspringen und heil auf dem Tisch laden.
Für die Physik ist es egal, in welche Richtig sich die Zeit ausdehnt. Die Planeten laufen vorwärts wie rückwärts völlig gleich.
Bisher ist man sich ja noch nicht mal sicher, ob und wie sich das Universum weiter ausdehnen wird. Die Materie, die gebraucht wird, um das Ausdehnen einzubremsen, existiert nicht im sichtbaren- und messbaren Bereich, die Gravitation kehrt sich nicht um, wenns weit genug weg ist, wir können nicht sehen, was "hinter" den 13,6 Milliarden Jahren ist, wie dir mit unseren Teleskopen sehen können, dahinter ist eine Barriere, die wir nicht durchbrechen können, möglicherweise sehen wir die Zeit, in der es keine Galaxien und keine Stern gab, daher sehen wir da nichts.
Die am weitesten entfernten Objekte sind Quasare, daher gehen viele davon aus, dass ein Quasar der Vorläufer einer Galaxie ist, doch wissen wir es nicht.
Auch wissen wir nicht, wie sich der Raum wirklich "krümmt", den der krümmt sich ja nur als Folge der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie und von der wissen wir, dass sie nicht korrekt ist, denn sie kann das Innere der Atome nicht beschreiben und solange wir keine Quantengravitation haben, sind alles nur reine Vermutungen, die teilweise seht weit hergeholt sind.


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Nur damit ich dass richtig verstehe: Die Ausdehnung des Universums geschieht in 3 "räumlichen" Dimensionen und der wohlbekannten 4., oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Es können auch 11 Dimensionen sein, das weiß keiner.


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Sind die für uns als Lebewesen, dass an 4 Dimensionen gewöhnt ist, in diesem Fall wichtig?

Es sind ja soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, erstmal nur weitere Dimensionen, nur gekrümmter als unsere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Derzeit kennen wir nur Lebewesen, die in einem dreidimensionalen Raum leben, bei denen der Zeitpfeil nur in eine Richtung zeigt.


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Also 3 Raumdimension und eine Zeitdimension, die nur positiv definiert ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Na ja, derzeit kennen wir nun mal keinen Fall, wo die Zeit zurück gelaufen ist, also müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass das der Normalfall ist, dass die Zeit nur in eine Richtung läuft, also von der Vergangenheit in die Zukunft und nicht anders rum.
Und mehr als 3 Dimensionen können wir auch nicht wahr nehmen.


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Gibt es einen Weg sie wahrzunehmen?
Also irgendwelche Experimente, die man in der heutigen Zeit durchführen kann. Oder gibt es dafür denkbare Versuche?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Wir können experimentell die Raumkrümmung nachweisen, das geht gut bei einer Sonnenfinsternis.
Wir können nachweisen, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit endlich ist und nicht überschritten wird.
Aber mehr als 3 Dimensionen nachweise?
Pffff.. nee, das können wir nicht.


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Ok, danke, mehr Fragen habe ich fürs erste nicht.
Wobei das mit dem nachweisen praktisch gemeint ist, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Es gibt nun mal einen riesen Unterschied zwischen einer Theorie und einem praktischen Beweis.


----------



## Verox (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Praktischer Beweis: gibts nicht 
Theorie: Schau dir nur mal die "Q" aus Star Trek an. Die sind die "Götter" im Universum, können sich überall hinbeamen und Materie verändern .... Die Leben bestimmt in mehr als 4 Dimensionen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



Verox schrieb:


> Theorie: Schau dir nur mal die "Q" aus Star Trek an. Die sind die "Götter" im Universum, können sich überall hinbeamen und Materie verändern .... Die Leben bestimmt in mehr als 4 Dimensionen


 
Öhm, bitte kein Star Trek Kram oder so, das soll doch ein seriöser Thread sein, oder nicht?


----------



## axel25 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Allmählich verstehe ich, was bei dem Vergleich mit zweidimensionalen Luftballon gemeint war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Niemand kann sich eine vierdimensionale Raumkrümmung vorstellen (denn der Raum wird vierdimensional gekrümmt, das weiß man, weil auf der Erde die Zeit langsamer abläuft als im Weltraum), daher ist ein Ballon eine gute Möglichkeit mit der Ausdehnung. Für die Raumkrümmung wird gerne das Gummituchmodell genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch hier ist es eben nur zweidimensional dargestellt, da eine vierdimensionale Darstellung erstens nicht möglich ist und wir sie uns auch nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Darf ich fragen, was das für eine Software ist? 

Aber wenn ich mir das jetzt so überlege, dann muss es ja vor dem Urknall keine Zeit gegeben haben (oder extrem verlangsamt), denn die Masse war auf einen extrem kleinen Punkt konzentriert. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was das für eine Software ist?



Keine Ahnung, hab die Bilder geklaut. 
(Karl Theodor ist mein zweiter Vorname) 



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir das jetzt so überlege, dann muss es ja vor dem Urknall keine Zeit gegeben haben (oder extrem verlangsamt), denn die Masse war auf einen extrem kleinen Punkt konzentriert. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


 
Vor dem Urknall gab es weder Raum noch Zeit. Mit dem Urknall entstanden Raum und Zeit.
DEr Urknall ist nicht in irgendwas hinein explodiert (so wird das immer gerne dargestellt), sondern das Universum *ist* der Urknall, auch heute noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> denn der Raum wird vierdimensional gekrümmt, das weiß man, weil auf der Erde die Zeit langsamer abläuft als im Weltraum


 
 - wie erklärt man lokale Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede über eine vierdimensionale Krümmung?
(wenn ich das um eine Dimension kürze: Wenn sich eine Scheibe auf einem Berggipfel schneller dreht, als im Tal - wie kann ich daraus die Höhe des Berges ableiten?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - wie erklärt man lokale Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede über eine vierdimensionale Krümmung?


 
Welche lokalen Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede meinst du, weil du langsamer einen Berg raufkommst als runter?
Liegt an der Schwerkraft, wenn ich nicht irre. 
Daher ist es auch schwerer ein Treppenhaus hoch zu steigen als runter zu steigen, denn bei jedem Schritt nach oben musst du deine eigene Masse anheben, wenn du runter gehst, nicht.

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied des Lichtes am Boden auf auf einem Berg ist verschwindend gering, man kann ihn nur mit einer Atomuhr messen. Dass der Raum aber durch die Anwesenheit von Masse gekrümmt wird, haben Experimente bei Sonnenfinsternis gezeigt.
Das kannst du alles mit der Einsteingleichung berechnen (die hab ich aber gerade nicht im Kopf )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Das Masse den Raum krümmt, weiß ich ("wieso" nicht) und dass die Unterschiede in der Zeitgeschwindigkeit gering sind auch - aber der Zusammenhang ist mir unklar. Das Vergehen von Zeit ist schließlich eine andauernde Bewegung innerhalb einer Dimension, eine Verzerrung dagegen etwas statisches. (siehe Bergbeispiel: Natürlich hat die Steigung einen Einfluss, wenn ich den Berg rauf oder runter will. Sie fügt meiner 1/2dimensionalen Bewegegungen eine dritte Komponente hinzu. Genauso bewegt man sich meinetwegen beim Wechsel in den Orbit entlang der vierten Dimension. Aber wenn man erstmal auf dem Berg bzw. im Orbit, dann stoppt die flächige/räumliche Bewegung und kann somit keine andauernde, andere Bewegung in der 4. auslösen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Doch, denn die Zeit läuft ja weiter. Stehst du auf dem Berg, läuft die Zeit für dich schneller ab als für jemanden, der am Fuß des Berges steht. Das ist nun mal die Tatsache, kann man wunderbar nachweisen (und somit ist es eben keine Theorie mehr).
Und zur Frage des "Wieso":
Das ist eben die Eigenschaft der Masse. Jede Masse krümmt den Raum, ein Apfel krümmt mit seiner Masse ebenso den Raum wie du mit deiner.
Dass das erst bei sehr großen Massen auffällt, ist eben das "tragische", deswegen hat es auch noch keiner vor Einstein "gemerkt".
Die Frage und das Problem ist halt, wie kriegst du die Quantenphysik da mit ins Boot, denn die geht ja davon aus, dass Gravitation dadurch entsteht, dass virtuelle Gravitonen ausgetauscht werden (ein Graviton soll der Energieträger der Gravitation sein). Aktuell kann man die Quantenphysiker auslachen, die das meinen, da man die Gravitationskraft eben sehr gut mit der Raumkrümmung erklären kann. Ohen Einsteins Gleichung könntest du keinen Satelliten auf der Bahn halten, aber trotzdem muss man das irgendwie mit der Quantenphysik verbinden, denn sonst kommt man nicht zur Quantengravitation.


----------



## NCphalon (27. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Wie wärs damit, dass es früher weniger Dimensionen gab? xD

Verschwindende Dimensionen | pro-physik.de - das Physikportal


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Autsch. Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## Skaos (27. März 2011)

Is doch aber mal ein interessanter Ansatz, würde den Urknall auch irgendwie neu aussehen lassen von 0 Dimensionen in die erste.. Aber ob dem wirklich so sein kann..?!?


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Eine Raumdimension?
Was soll das ein?
Damit kann man nichtmal einen Punkt definieren.


----------



## Folterknecht (31. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Noch mal: In den THEORETISCHEN Modellen zum Urknall geht es darum, daß erst mit diesem die Raumzeit entstanden ist. Alles was vor der sogenannten Planck-Zeit passierte (ausgehend vom Bang), ist sowieso nur wilde Speakulation, um es mal etwas abfällig zu titulieren. 

Nur hat die Physik momentan zwei, drei generelle Probleme und solange die nicht geklärt sind, bleibt das alles mehr oder minder Raterei:

1. Gravitation bzw. wie sie genau funktioniert ist nicht wirklich geklärt. Alleine wie sie wirkt, läßt sich mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie gut beschreiben.
1.1 Wie gelangt ein Objekt/Teilchen zu seiner Masse - Higgs-Boson
1.2 Dem Universum fehlt Masse - dunkle Materie. Auf Grund der Bewegung von Objekten, kann man auf die An/abwesehenheit weiterer schließen. Es gibt aber viele Bespiele wo sich beobachtete Bewegungen, nicht mit der berechneten Bewegung die vorhergesagt wird, übereinstimmt. Nur scheint es da etwas zu geben, was sich unserer Beobachtung entzieht - oder aber die sogenannten Naturkonstaten sind doch nicht so konstant (der Meinung sind nur sehr wenige Wissenschaftler)

2. Gravitation und Quantenphysik ... man könnte auch sagen Ratzinger und Dolly Buster! In Stockholm haben sie schon einen Preis zur Seite gestellt, für denjenigen der die beiden auf ein und das selbe Set bringt. Nur da keiner so wirklich weiß, was da bei Ratzinger wirklich läuft, steht mathematisch/physikalisch einer Hochzeit der beiden noch einiges im Weg.


Und wenn ihr nach Dimensionen sucht, die hops gegangen sind, dann googelt mal nach Stringtheorie.


----------



## On/OFF (31. März 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Ich glaube nicht wirklich an die Urknall Theorie , ist halt heute der Stand  der Theoretiker .  Aber was soll das mit Ausserirdeischen zu tun haben? 
aber egal .  Laut Urknall kommt ja alle Masse die es im Universum gibt aus dem Nichts . Und das ist Richtig viel MASSE , Was ist wenn das Universum "wieder zusammen fällt" , wieder Nichts? Ich bin eher der Meinung . Die Suppe gibts schon immer egal wie Lang  wo ist eigentlich die umgekippte 8 auf der Tastatur? Das würde eh kein Mensch verstehen es wäre zu groß, Manche Können sich Bildlich nicht mal vorstellen wie " lang" ein Lichtjahr ist. Und seit der Letzten Reportage Auf NTV oder Phöoenix , weiss nicht mehr wie die hieß ,   Hab ich das mal hochgerechnet/runtergerechnet. Zum aktuellen Stand der Wissenschafft ( so das auch nicht Leute, die sich damit befassen sich eine Vorstellung machen können wie weit wir Menschen in das Universum Vorgedrungen sind. Mit der Raumsonde die seit Über 20 J-ahren durchs all rauscht und schon unser Sonnensystem verlassen hat.

Also runtergerechnet sieht es so aus :   --     Wir  sind ca knapp über einen Zentimeter weit vorgedrungen bei einer Größe von ca 29 km ( wenn man die Erde mal hypothetisch als Mittelpunkt nimmt )  Und die 29 km sind nur das was wir mt der Wissenschaft errechnen/nachweisen können bzw was wir sehen,   Und wie gesagt die Sonde hat schon unser Sonnensystem verlassen..... wie gesagt erst  nach 30 Jahren.


Das Selbe geht auch andersrum ^^  Jeder kennt so ein Atom aus dem Chemieunterricht, bzw jeder weiss das wir auch aus Atomen bestehn . Aber das Atom sieht nicht so aus wie im chemieunterricht suggeriert . Atom und dann fliegen paar Elektronen in unmittelbarer Nähe drumrum .   Wenn du  Ein Atom in eine Kathedrale/große Kirche packst , ist der Atomkern so gross wie eine Erbse , und die Elektronen schrappen grad so die Wände.  Und was füllt den Rest ?    

Deswegen fliegen auch Strahlen durch uns durch ohne uns zu verletzen   ,   natürliche Strahlung.     Aber eher,  was ist zwischen Atomkern und Elektronen?  Wenn du daß dann hochrechnest , bestehen wir fast aus Nichts


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Laut Urknall kommt ja alle Masse die es im Universum gibt aus dem Nichts .



Die Quantenphysik kann sehr gut erklären, wie Energie aus dem Nichts kommen kann, anders als die klassische Physik, bei ihr kann Energie nicht aus dem Nichts kommen.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Manche Können sich Bildlich nicht mal vorstellen wie " lang" ein Lichtjahr ist.



Öhm, ich behaupte einfach mal, dass sich niemand die Länge eines Lichtjahres vorstellen können, wir können uns nicht mal die Entfernung zur Sonne vorstellen. 
Und nur weniger Menschen können sich die Entfernung zum Mond vorstellen.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Und seit der Letzten Reportage Auf NTV oder Phöoenix , weiss nicht mehr wie die hieß ,   Hab ich das mal hochgerechnet/runtergerechnet. Zum aktuellen Stand der Wissenschafft ( so das auch nicht Leute, die sich damit befassen sich eine Vorstellung machen können wie weit wir Menschen in das Universum Vorgedrungen sind. Mit der Raumsonde die seit Über 20 J-ahren durchs all rauscht und schon unser Sonnensystem verlassen hat.



Na ja, eigentlich nicht, das Sonnensystem hat ungefähr eine Ausdehnung von einem Lichtjahr, so weit reicht der Einfluss der Sonne.
Die Voyager Sonde hat gerade die Planeten Zone verlassen, sie sendet aber immer noch, schon erstaunlich, wie lange die Plutonium Batterien halten, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Technik aus den 70ern ist und die Umgebungstemperatur nur 3 Kelvin ist.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Das Selbe geht auch andersrum ^^  Jeder kennt so ein Atom aus dem Chemieunterricht, bzw jeder weiss das wir auch aus Atomen bestehn . Aber das Atom sieht nicht so aus wie im chemieunterricht suggeriert . Atom und dann fliegen paar Elektronen in unmittelbarer Nähe drumrum .   Wenn du  Ein Atom in eine Kathedrale/große Kirche packst , ist der Atomkern so gross wie eine Erbse , und die Elektronen schrappen grad so die Wände.  Und was füllt den Rest ?



Der Rest ist mit nichts gefüllt, deswegen kann man Atome auch so gut zusammenpressen, passiert ja in ausgebrannten Sternen.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Deswegen fliegen auch Strahlen durch uns durch ohne uns zu verletzen   ,   natürliche Strahlung.     Aber eher,  was ist zwischen Atomkern und Elektronen?  Wenn du daß dann hochrechnest , bestehen wir fast aus Nichts



Energiereiche Strahlung reagiert mit den Elektronen in der Hülle, das Photon wird absorbiert und das Elektron ändert seinen Zustand. Kehrt es in seinen Ursprungszustand zurück, wird ein neues Photon emittiert. 
Licht ist also ohne Elektronen nicht möglich, daher "leuchtet" ein entartetes Atom auch nicht, dessen Elektronen entfernt wurden.
Aber du hast schon recht, so gesehen besteht der Mensch zu 99,999% aus Vakuum, wie auch der Tisch und der Fernseher.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Es gibt auch die Vielweltentheorie und vielleicht ein Multiversum. Über die Wahrscheinlichkeit extraterristrischen Lebens kann man nix sagen. Einerseits ist es unwahrscheinlich, andererseits wahrscheinlich, je nachdem wie man es angeht.

YouTube - Heinz von Foerster


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst ist gering. 

Die absloute Zahl an Welten, auf denen Leben existiert/existieren kann ist jedoch wieder recht hoch.


----------



## Skaos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Vielleicht ist man ja bald ne Ecke schlauer, was Teilchenkonstellation Urknall usw. angeht, wenn sich das hier bewahrheitet:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,755597,00.html


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Ich behaupte mal frech, dass es nur einen Beweis für Außerirdische gibt und das sind Außerirdische.  Alles andere sind Spekulationen, Mutmaßungen oder wie man es auch nennen will. Spannender als solche theoretischen Gedankenspiele mit dem Urknall und der Größe des Universums sind für mich deshalb Ufo-Sichtungen, insbesondere diejenigen, die über einen gewissen Zeitraum von vielen Menschen beobachtet wurden und die sogar mit (Video-)Kameras aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## Memphys (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Hmm ja, dummerweise sind bei sämtlichen dieser Sichtungen die mir bekannt sind am Ende Testflüge schuld gewesen, oder kannst mir so auf die Schnelle einen geben wo man beweisen kann das es nicht so war?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Ich kenn nur sowas wie das und das und entsprechende Youtube-Videos. Wenn man sich Bilder, Berichte und Videos anschaut, wirken manche "offiziellen Erklärungen" für mich etwas merkwürdig. ^^

edit:
*Beweisen *kann ich schon mal gar nichts, eine solche Sensation wäre durch alle Massenmedien gegangen. Aber es ist spannend. Und wenn das hier angeblich Leuchtkörper an Fallschirmen sind (haha) oder das hier Ultraleichtflugzeuge, dann -sag ich mal vorsichtig- finde ich diese Erklärungen merkwürdig.


----------



## Memphys (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die Regierungserklärungen werden seltsam sein weil keiner gerne preisgibt, das er was geheimes entwickelt ^^ einige davon kann man wahrscheinlich mit den Tests der SR-71 oder wie des Teil auch hieß erklären.

Naja, b²t.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die Ufo Sache klingt viel zu weit hergeholt.
Es gibt für eine fortschrittliche Zivilisation eigentlich nur einen einzigen Grund um den heimischen Planeten zu verlassen: Er wird unbewohnbar.
Also sucht diese Spezies eine neue Heimat, eventuell in großen Generationsschiffen. Sie werden vermutlich viele tausend Jahre unterwegs sein und nur dort hinfliegen, wo es sich für sie lohnen kann.
Sollte also die Erde ihr Ziel sein, dann würden sie nicht 50 Jahre lang beobachten, sie würden abschätzen, ob sich eine Invasion lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Wirklich nur unbewohnbar? Wie siehsts den mit Forscherdrang und Kolonisierung aus?


----------



## Hansaplast (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie siehsts denn mit Forscherdrang und Kolonisierung aus?



....oder ganz simpel mit dem Ausblick auf die fette Knete ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wirklich nur unbewohnbar? Wo siehsts den mit Forscherdrang und Kolonisierung aus?


 
Warum kolonisieren, wenn es sich zu Hause gut lebt?


----------



## Arthuriel (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

@Hansaplast: Vielleicht wollen sie auch einfach nur wie in per "Anhalter durch die Galaxis" die Erde für einen Superhighway abreißen, da die Pläne 50 Jahre auf einem weit entfernten Planeten auslagen und niemand von der Erde Einspruch dagegen erhoben hat.

@Post unter mir: Von der Größe her wäre die Venus besser geeignet, da sie fast so groß ist wie die Erde, allerdings hat man dort das Problem mit den hohen Temperaturen und bisher sind mir noch keine Terraformingfirmen bekannt, die die Venus oder kleinere Teile von ihr bewohnbar machen könnten.

P.S.: Ansonsten habe ich noch was zum Thema Venuskolonisation auf Wikipedia gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venuskolonisation


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

@ quante

Warum will der Mensch nochmal auf dem Mond/Mars? Stimmt ja die Erde wird unbewohnbar!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum will der Mensch nochmal auf dem Mond/Mars? Stimmt ja die Erde wird unbewohnbar!


 
Und was hat das mit Kolonisation zu tun?
Gar nichts. Alles, was der Mensch wissen will, kann er mit Sonden erfahren, selbst hinfahren lohnt einfach nicht.
Aber jetzt stell dir mal vor, du entdeckst einen erdähnlichen Planeten in 30 Lichtjahre Entfernung, willst du auch hinfahren?


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die Reisen zum Mond haben sich also für dich nicht gelohnt? 

Aber um dein Beispiel zu beantworten, wenn ich unbeschadet hinkomme, mich dort ansiedeln kann und das ohne große einbußen zu haben in meinem weiterem Dasein dort … JA!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Reisen zum Mond haben sich also für dich nicht gelohnt?



Im Bezug auf Kolonisation jedenfalls nicht, der Mond ist recht feindlich, was das Leben darauf angeht. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber um dein Beispiel zu beantworten, wenn ich unbeschadet hinkomme, mich dort ansiedeln kann und das ohne große einbußen zu haben in meinem weiterem Dasein dort … JA!


 
Und wieso solltest du die Strapaze der Reise unternehmen?
Einfach aus Neugierde?
Dass der Mensch teilweise irrational ist, ist ja nichts Neues, aber das übersteigt dann doch alles.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



> Im Bezug auf Kolonisation jedenfalls nicht, der Mond ist recht feindlich, was das Leben darauf angeht.



Richtig feindlich ist er, trotzdem wird an Biosphären gearbeitet, damit der Mensch dort direkt forschen kann (warum geht doch auch mit Sonden ) und das der Mensch in eigentlich unwirtlichen Gegenden trotzdem überleben kann beweisen schon die Inuid, mal abgesehen von der Nahrung die sich auf dem Mond nicht so einfach finden läßt. 




> Und wieso solltest du die Strapaze der Reise unternehmen? Einfach aus Neugierde?



Warum sind die Spanier nach Amerika aufgebrochen? Warum haben einige Menschen die Strapazen auf sich genommen Amerika zu kolonisieren? 




> Dass der Mensch teilweise irrational ist, ist ja nichts Neues, aber das übersteigt dann doch alles.



Rationalität liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig feindlich ist er, trotzdem wird an Biosphären gearbeitet, damit der Mensch dort direkt forschen kann



Das wird seit 40 Jahren gesagt, getan hat sich daran noch nichts und das wird auch die nächsten 40 Jahre so bleiben.
Die ISS ist doch, was den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor angeht, ein völliger Fehlgriff.
Das einzige, was sich am Mond lohnen würde, ist ein Teleskop auf der abgeneigten Seite des Mondes um noch weiter und ohne irdische Störungen in das All hinein schauen zu können. Aber das kannst du auch ohne ständige Besatzung betreiben. Im Hubble Teleskop hock ja auch keiner drin.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> und das der Mensch in eigentlich unwirtlichen Gegenden trotzdem überleben kann beweisen schon die Inuid, mal abgesehen von der Nahrung die sich auf dem Mond nicht so einfach finden läßt.



Öhm, Sauerstoff, Wasser und Nahrung gibts aufm Mond nicht, ebenso wenig eine Ozonschicht, all das müsste man hinbringen, sehr aufwändig für eine Forschungsstation.
Wenn man bedenkt, was alleine die Versorgung der ISS kostet, dann will ich lieber nicht wissen, was eine Versorgung einer Mond Station kosten wird.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum sind die Spanier nach Amerika aufgebrochen? Warum haben einige Menschen die Strapazen auf sich genommen Amerika zu kolonisieren?



Öhm, Amerika wurde erobert, nicht kolonisiert, wenn man das genau nehmen will. 
Und vergleichbar ist das in keiner Weise.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Das ist doch mal wieder ein lehrreicher Fred zum mitlesen.

Das meiner Meinung nach größte Problem mit Aliens hat quanti schon ein paar mal im Nebensatz erwähnt: Die 4. Dimension namens Zeit. Vielleicht gibt es in den anderen drei Dimensionen noch Leben, aber auch gleichzeitig zu unserem?

Zum Problem "Entstehungspunkt finden":
Heisenberg fällt mir da noch spontan ein. 
Zumindest scheint es so dass man nicht alle Dimensionen gleichzeitig "festhalten" kann was eine korrekte Ortung in der Folge unmöglich macht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ISS ist doch, was den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor angeht, ein völliger Fehlgriff.



Das sagst du hier, denn in einem anderen Fred war dir der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor egal nachdem ich dich darauf hingewiesen habe! 




> Das *E*inzige, was sich am Mond lohnen würde ...



Was wäre mit Rohstoffen ich sage nur Helium-3 -> saubere Kernfusion?! 





> Öhm, Sauerstoff, Wasser und Nahrung gibts aufm Mond nicht, ebenso wenig eine Ozonschicht, all das müsste man hinbringen, sehr aufwändig für eine Forschungsstation.
> Wenn man bedenkt, was alleine die Versorgung der ISS kostet, dann will ich lieber nicht wissen, was eine Versorgung einer Mond Station kosten wird.



Tja und trotzdem gibts die ISS! 




> Öhm, Amerika wurde erobert, nicht kolonisiert, wenn man das genau nehmen will.
> Und vergleichbar ist das in keiner Weise.



Wenn man es genau nimmt wurden *alle* Gebiete der Erde erobert! 

Vergleichbar durchaus -> Neues Leben in einer fremden Umgebung bietet eventuell bessere Lebensumstände, die gleichen Träume die die "Eroberer" in Amerika auch hatten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Reisen zum Mond haben sich also für dich nicht gelohnt?



Imho nicht. Für den Aufwand hätte wesentlich mehr und wesentlich nützlichere Erkenntnisse z.B. in der Meeresforschung erlangen können. Wenn man spezifisch hinter Wissen über den Mond her ist (wozu?) wären automatische Sonden die günstigere Lösung gewesen. (vergl. Lunochod vs. Apollo)
Davon abgesehen:
Der Mond ist keine 30 Lichtjahre entfernt. Mit unserem heutigen Verständniss der Physik bzw. unserer astronomischen Umgebung wird es für Menschen vermutlich nie möglich sein, einen Planeten außerhalb dieses Sonnensystems innerhalb ihrer Lebensspanne zu besuchen und zurückzukehren. Der Entschluss, unser Sonnensystem zu verlassen, ist gleichbedeutend damit, den Großteil seiner Lebenszeit auf einem Raumschiff zu verbringen, seine Zeit würde man vermutlich zwischen tödliche Langeweile und der Reperatur potentiell tödlicher Schäden am Schiff aufteilen.

(was nicht heißt, dass das umgekehrt auch für außerirdische gilt, die ggf. deutlich länger leben oder gar so etwas wie Dauerstadien kennen)





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was wäre mit Rohstoffen ich sage nur Helium-3 -> saubere Kernfusion?!



"sauber" ist relativ - und der Aufwand so extrem, dass es sich nicht lohnen dürfte.



> Tja und trotzdem gibts die ISS!



"geben" ist gut. Fertig ist sie immer noch nicht, genutzt werden kann sie nur eingeschränkt und hätte man nicht schon so verdammt viel Geld reingesteckt, hätte man sie vermutlich vor einigen Jahren aufgegeben. Die USA werden die bemannte Raumfahrt vorraussichtlich dieses Jahr einstellen, die Russen haben seit 2 Jahrzehnten nichts neues versucht, sondern sind eher Dienstleister für diejenigen, die noch Geld reinstecken, die europäischen und japanischen Entwicklungen sind allesamt nicht über Studien hinausgekommen - mit Ausnahme von China (die derzeit alles kopieren, was andere schon geschafft haben), investiert niemand mehr so richtig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Der Mensch hat das Bedürfnis sich überall auszubreiten. Sieht man ja schon an der Erde (Stichwort Amerika). Wer weiss, vielleicht gibts in paar 1000 Jahren schon so ein ähnliches Zivilisationssystem wie in diversen Sci-Fi-Serien (zB Star Trek). Wenn die Technologie da ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Eine Zivilisationssystem mit der Technologie diverser Sci-Fi-Serien ist nur leider genauso nah an der wissenschaftlichen Realität, wie ein Segeltrip nach Númenor. Und die Art und Weise, wie Ausbreitung bisher möglich war, lässt sich nicht im geringsten auf interstellare Kolonisation übertragen.
Vielleicht besiedeln wir in 1000 Jahren weitere Himmelskörper in diesem System - aber schon das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, denn ehe wir die Ressourcen für Terraforming übrig haben, müssten wir erstmal "terra-keeping" lernen und sobald die Menschheit es geschafft hat, ihr Wachstum so zu deckeln, dass sie auf diesem Planeten bleiben kann, fehlt der Zwang, einen neuen zu besiedeln. Da würde ich große Anstrengungen erst erwarten, wenn die Sonne sich ihrem Ende nähert - aber solange muss eine Spezies erstmal überleben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Imho nicht. Für den Aufwand hätte wesentlich mehr und wesentlich nützlichere Erkenntnisse z.B. in der Meeresforschung erlangen können.



Die Erkenntnis, das es Menschen möglich ist auf einem anderen im Weltraum befindlichem Körper nicht nur theoretisch, sondern auch praktisch zu landen und sich dort frei zu bewegen, ist also für dich nur technischer Nonsens? 




> Der Mond ist keine 30 Lichtjahre entfernt...


Richtig das weiß ich, aber quante hat mich gefragt und ich habe unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen die natürlich erfüllt sein müßten (für so eine Reise) mit einem JA geantwortet, das es uns mit heutigen Mitteln nicht möglich ist, ist mir ebensfalls bekannt, aber träumen kann man doch wohl oder? 




> Und die Art und Weise, wie Ausbreitung bisher möglich war, lässt sich nicht im geringsten auf interstellare Kolonisation übertragen.


Aber die Gründe für eine mögliche extraterrestrische Kolonisation, sind halt nicht imho nur in dem Sinne des Zwanges zu sehen, denn niemand war wirklich gezwungen Amerika zu kolonisieren!
Genauso gut hätten die Spanier, Portugiesen, Franzosen und Briten das Land ausbeuten können und sich dann wieder zurückziehen.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Wo wir gerade bei der Raumfahrt sind:

Sagen wir mal, man könnte künstlich Gravitation erzeugen (nur hypothetisch!) und ich baue die Gravitationsgeneratoren im Schiff ein, auch im Obersten Deck und stelle sie auf 2g.
Dann wird doch der untere Teil des Schiffes mit 1g (2g-1g Erdgravitation) nach oben zu den Gravitationsgeneratoren gezogen, oder?

Könnte man damit denn nicht ein schweres Schiff leicht genug für einen Start von der Erde machen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Wenn du Baron Münchhausen kennst müßte dir das Prinzip bekannt sein, das ware dasselbe als wenn du im Treibsand steckst und dich versuchst mit deinen eigenen Händen an den Haaren herauszuziehen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis, das es Menschen möglich ist auf einem anderen im Weltraum befindlichem Körper nicht nur theoretisch, sondern auch praktisch zu landen und sich dort frei zu bewegen, ist also für dich nur technischer Nonsens?



Nicht nur. Aber "nicht nur theoretisch sondern auch praktisch" ist für mich eine fast schon triviale Erkenntniss und keine 120 Milliarden 2011er Dollar wert. Man stelle sich vor, man hätte dieses Geld anno 1960 in Grundlagenforschung zum Thema Klima, Energie und Transport investiert und ein halbes Jahrhundert Fehlenetwicklung vermieden.



> Richtig das weiß ich, aber quante hat mich gefragt und ich habe unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen die natürlich erfüllt sein müßten (für so eine Reise) mit einem JA geantwortet, das es uns mit heutigen Mitteln nicht möglich ist, ist mir ebensfalls bekannt, aber träumen kann man doch wohl oder?



Nicht im wpW   



> Aber die Gründe für eine mögliche extraterrestrische Kolonisation, sind halt nicht imho nur in dem Sinne des Zwanges zu sehen, denn niemand war wirklich gezwungen Amerika zu kolonisieren!
> Genauso gut hätten die Spanier, Portugiesen, Franzosen und Briten das Land ausbeuten können und sich dann wieder zurückziehen.



Mit den damaligen technischen Möglichkeiten war eine Ausbeutung nur vor Ort möglich - möglich, dass man sich später wieder zurückgezogen hätte. Es gab jedenfalls zeitlebens in den Kolonien eine hohe Fluktuation von Personen aus dem Stammland, weil viele nicht in ihr ganzes Leben in der Kolonie blieben. Desweiteren war eine der limitierten Ressourcen gutes Ackerland für anhaltendes Bevölkerungswachstum. Das ließ sich schlecht nach Europa schaffen.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wenn du Baron Münchhausen kennst müßte dir das Prinzip bekannt sein, das ware dasselbe als wenn du im Treibsand steckst und dich versuchst mit deinen eigenen Händen an den Haaren herauszuziehen!


 
Wenn man mit einer Annahme fern von jeglicher Wissenschaft ("wir bauen einen Gravitationsgenerator") beginnt, dann treffen im weiteren Verlauf ggf. auch andere Münchausensche Axiome zu. Mit Logik kann man dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wenn du Baron Münchhausen kennst müßte dir das Prinzip bekannt sein, das ware dasselbe als wenn du im Treibsand steckst und dich versuchst mit deinen eigenen Händen an den Haaren herauszuziehen!


 
Naja, das Problem dabei wäre, dass du noch Gravitation hast, in dem Fall von mir allerdings nicht.

@ruyven: Wenn Tajmar recht hat und ein entsprechender Effekt tatsächlich auftriit, sind wir davon garnicht mehr soweit entfern.

Anmerkung: Nahezu jeder bedeutende Durchbruch wurde zuerst jahrelang als Blödsinn abtgetan!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das sagst du hier, denn in einem anderen Fred war dir der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor egal nachdem ich dich darauf hingewiesen habe!



Das ist eben Auslegungssache, je nachdem wie man die Sache betrachtet. Betrachte ich die ISS als Wissenschaftler, kann da nicht genug Geld reingesteckt werden, betrachte ich sie als Ökonom, ist das Teil ein Fass ohne Boden.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was wäre mit Rohstoffen ich sage nur Helium-3 -> saubere Kernfusion?!



Öhm, wie soll das denn funktionieren? Eine Helium - Helium Reaktion ist nur theoretisch möglich und frei von Radioaktivität ist sie auch nicht, dafür sorgt die Quantenphysik schon.
Die aufgebrachte Energie ist deutlich größer, wenn du nur Heliumkerne verschmelzen willst, nicht mal die Sonne ist so blöd und macht das. 

Dann stellt sich die Frage, wie du das Helium 3 aus dem Mondgestein gewinnen willst und wie viele Mengen du davon brauchst.

Aufm Mond gibts auch Uran 236 (auf der Erde nicht) und dem sagt man auch nach, dass es die Eigenschaften von Uran 235 hat, aber weniger strahlt. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Tja und trotzdem gibts die ISS!



Jop, ein Fass ohne Boden und seit dem die Amerikaner ihre Shuttle Flüge eingestellt haben, wird sie auch nicht mehr weiter ausgebaut (obwohl sie es müsste). Einzig die Russen versorgen sie noch, aber auch nur deswegen, weil sie dafür bezahlt werden.
Aber wie willst du zum Mars fliegen, wenn du keine Forschungen im dem Bereich betreibst?
(Ich glaube, wir brauchen noch einen "Zum Mars fliegen" Thread )



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt wurden *alle* Gebiete der Erde erobert!



Nö, erobert wurde von Menschen ja nichts, er hat sich ausgebreitet und sein Kram gemacht, erst die Europäer haben erobert, als sie nach Amerika und Afrika gegangen sind (wenn man gehässig ist, könnte man die Raubgierigkeit mit dem Glauben kombinieren )



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Vergleichbar durchaus -> Neues Leben in einer fremden Umgebung bietet eventuell bessere Lebensumstände, die gleichen Träume die die "Eroberer" in Amerika auch hatten.



Anhand von Amerika hatte man aber einen Vorteil: Man musste, was einen erwartet, bei einem fremden Planeten hast du das nicht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat das Bedürfnis sich überall auszubreiten. Sieht man ja schon an der Erde (Stichwort Amerika). Wer weiss, vielleicht gibts in paar 1000 Jahren schon so ein ähnliches Zivilisationssystem wie in diversen Sci-Fi-Serien (zB Star Trek). Wenn die Technologie da ist...



In Star Trek gibts auf der Erde keine Kriege und keine Krankheiten mehr, daher konnte sich die Menschheit auf die Forschung im All konzentrieren.
Öhm, keine Kriege mehr, genau, wer ist denn so blauäugig, außer Gene Roddenberry? 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis, das es Menschen möglich ist auf einem anderen im Weltraum befindlichem Körper nicht nur theoretisch, sondern auch praktisch zu landen und sich dort frei zu bewegen, ist also für dich nur technischer Nonsens?



Es ist eigentlich irrelevant, weil es keinen praktischen Nutzen hat (außer mit einem Laser nachgucken, wie weit der Mond denn heute von der Erde entfernt ist).
Der Mensch kann zum Mars fliegen, theoretisch, die Technologie ist zumindest da. Die Frage ist nur, was will er da?
Leben gibts da nicht, das haben Sonden gezeigt, das Mars Gesicht gibts ebenfalls nicht, auch wenn Hollywood das schon mal ausgeschlachtet hat.
Den Mars kolonisieren ist auch sinnfrei, wir hocken auf einem Planeten, der viel besser für Leben geeignet ist.
Was also wollen wir da? Einen Fußabdruck in den Sand setzen (der musste sein, so herrlich zweideutig  )



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig das weiß ich, aber quante hat mich gefragt und ich habe unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen die natürlich erfüllt sein müßten (für so eine Reise) mit einem JA geantwortet, das es uns mit heutigen Mitteln nicht möglich ist, ist mir ebensfalls bekannt, aber träumen kann man doch wohl oder?



Die Voraussetzungen sind eben nicht erfüllbar, das ist das Problem. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber die Gründe für eine mögliche extraterrestrische Kolonisation, sind halt nicht imho nur in dem Sinne des Zwanges zu sehen, denn niemand war wirklich gezwungen Amerika zu kolonisieren!
> Genauso gut hätten die Spanier, Portugiesen, Franzosen und Briten das Land ausbeuten können und sich dann wieder zurückziehen.



Doch, wieso sind denn die Leute aus Europa nach Amerika gefahren?
Weil sie ihrer Armut entkommen wollten.
Weil sie ihrer Glaubensauslebung nachgehen wollten.
Weil sie sich nicht länger von der Administration bevormunden lassen wollten.



axel25 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der Raumfahrt sind:
> 
> Sagen wir mal, man könnte künstlich Gravitation erzeugen



Du kannst künstlich Gravitation erzeugen, das ist kein Problem.



axel25 schrieb:


> (nur hypothetisch!) und ich baue die Gravitationsgeneratoren im Schiff ein, auch im Obersten Deck und stelle sie auf 2g.
> Dann wird doch der untere Teil des Schiffes mit 1g (2g-1g Erdgravitation) nach oben zu den Gravitationsgeneratoren gezogen, oder?



Öhm, Gravitation kannst du nicht abschirmen, das ist ja die fundamentale Feststellung der Relativitätstheorie, die Gravitation ist Teil der Raumzeit. Ein Gravitationsfeld krümmt die Raumzeit, das macht es auch so schwer, diese Naturkraft mit den anderen Naturkräften zu vereinen.
Du kannst also mit Gravitation keine andere Gravitation ausgleichen.



axel25 schrieb:


> Könnte man damit denn nicht ein schweres Schiff leicht genug für einen Start von der Erde machen?



Klares nein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Wenn Tajmar recht hat und ein entsprechender Effekt tatsächlich auftriit, sind wir davon garnicht mehr soweit entfern.



Haken: Nach alle Untersuchungen, die nicht von Tajmar (oder Podkletnow) stammen, hat er nur dann Recht, wenn er sagt, dass eine Fehlinterpretation vorliegen könnte.



> Anmerkung: Nahezu jeder bedeutende Durchbruch wurde zuerst jahrelang als Blödsinn abtgetan!



Und zwar vor allem von seinem Entdecker selbst...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, keine Kriege mehr, genau, wer ist denn so blauäugig, außer Gene Roddenberry?


 Irgend so ein "Marx" hat zumindest ein vergleichbares Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftssystem beschrieben.



> Du kannst künstlich Gravitation erzeugen, das ist kein Problem.



Dir würde ich eigentlich zutrauen, "Gravitation" korrekt als Massenanziehungskraft zu verwenden - und da wäre mir nichtmal ein theoretischer Ansatz bekannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dir würde ich eigentlich zutrauen, "Gravitation" korrekt als Massenanziehungskraft zu verwenden - und da wäre mir nichtmal ein theoretischer Ansatz bekannt


 
Wenn du Gravitation als Massenanziehungskraft definierst, dann ja, aber den Gravitationseffekt kannst du durch Beschleunigung erzeugen.
Ich wollte nur beschreiben, dass man den Effekt erzeugen kann, man kann Gravitation aber nicht künstlich "herstellen", da sie eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist.
Das Problem ist hier die Quantenphysik, die Gravitation als Austausch von virtuellen Gravitonen ansieht. Wäre man also in der Lage, diesen Austausch zu unterbinden, gäbe es auch keine Gravitation. Nur ist die Wirklich weit von der Theorie entfernt und noch nicht mal die Theorie ist gesichert.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Achso, hm, also gut, mal anders:

Die Schwerkkraft auf der Erde beträgt ganz grob 10m/s², was wäre wenn man oben im Raumschiff Apparate () einbaut, die die unteren Decks entgegengesetzt zur Schwerkraft mit 10-20m/s² beschleunigen. Wäre das möglich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die Schwerebeschleunigung beträgt durchschnittlich 9,81m/s².
Hockst du also in einem Fahrstuhl, der mit 9,81m/s² in Richtung Erdmittelpunkt beschleunigt wird bist du schwerelos. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das in einem Raumschiff gehen soll, denn das ist ein geschlossenes System.
Ist genauso als wenn du Vögel im LKW hast und sie alle auf einmal fliegen lässt, damit der LKW leichter wird, das klappt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



axel25 schrieb:


> Achso, hm, also gut, mal anders:
> 
> Die Schwerkkraft auf der Erde beträgt ganz grob 10m/s², was wäre wenn man oben im Raumschiff Apparate () einbaut, die die unteren Decks entgegengesetzt zur Schwerkraft mit 10-20m/s² beschleunigen. Wäre das möglich?


 
Schwierig. Typischerweise würde man die Apparate (genannt "Triebwerke") unter der unteren Decke einbauen.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Dann wäre doch aber der Effekt hinüber, dass die Schwerkraft auf den unteren Decks aufgehoben wäre .

@Quanti: Wenn ich an einen Körper ein Triebwerk mit 1g-Beschleunigung installiere und eines mit 2g-Beschleunigung
in entgegengesetzter Schubrichtung installiere, dann beschleunigt der Körper mit einem g, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



axel25 schrieb:


> @Quanti: Wenn ich an einen Körper ein Triebwerk mit 1g-Beschleunigung installiere und eines mit 2g-Beschleunigung
> in entgegengesetzter Schubrichtung installiere, dann beschleunigt der Körper mit einem g, oder?


 
Du kannst auch ein Segelschiff antreiben, in dem du auf das Segel bläst.

Die Frage bei dir ist eben, dass du nur dann die Erde verlassen kannst, wenn du schneller fliegst als die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit groß ist.
"hinwegschweben" ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Glühbirne (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



axel25 schrieb:


> Dann wäre doch aber der Effekt hinüber, dass die Schwerkraft auf den unteren Decks aufgehoben wäre .


Hm, ich verstehe nicht so recht, was du dir davon erhoffst?
Erstmal bräuchtest du ja entsprechende Aggregate die die Schwerkraft auf der Erde aufheben könnten.

Angenommen du hättest solche Maschinen (), könntest du wahrscheinlich nur die Schwerkraft in den unteren Decks aufheben. Dann würden die Astronauten in diesem Deck schweben können aber das Raumschiff an sich würde noch fest auf der Erde stehen. 

Wenn du "hinwegschweben" möchtest, müsstest du die Schwerkraft außerhalb des Raumschiffs aufheben. 

Blöd nur, das dann die ganze Erde davon betroffen wäre. Lokal, also an einem bestimmten Ort, mal eben die Schwerkraft aufzuheben wird in den nächsten Jahrhunderten wohl nicht möglich sein.

Afaik ist ein Parabelflug die günstigste momentane Möglichkeit die Schwerkraft wirklich aufzuheben, aber leider nur für ungefähr 20 Sekunden und mit "hinwegscheben" hat das auch nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, man hätte dieses Geld anno 1960 in Grundlagenforschung zum Thema Klima, Energie und Transport investiert und ein halbes Jahrhundert Fehlenetwicklung vermieden.



Hast du das auch schon 1960 gewußt? 




> Wenn man mit einer Annahme fern von jeglicher Wissenschaft ("wir bauen einen Gravitationsgenerator") beginnt, dann treffen im weiteren Verlauf ggf. auch andere Münchausensche Axiome zu. Mit Logik kann man dazu nichts sagen.


Quante versuchts trotzdem … komisch. 

PS: Quante sprach auch von einem in 30 Lj entfernten erdähnlichen Planeten als fiktive Annahme, warum soll/darf ich nicht fiktive Antwortmöglichkeiten nutzen … hätte ich sagen sollen es gibt bisher keinen erdähnlichen Planeten der 30 Lj weg ist der entdeckt wurde? 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eben Auslegungssache, je nachdem wie man die Sache betrachtet.



Richtig alles was zu deiner Argumentation passt ist richtiger als die Argumente von anderen. 




> Nö, erobert wurde von Menschen ja nichts, er hat sich ausgebreitet und sein Kram gemacht, erst die Europäer haben erobert, als sie nach Amerika und Afrika gegangen sind...


So so dann habe ich wohl in Geschichte nicht richtig aufgepasst, als sich z.B. die Römer oder Mazedonier "ausgebreitet" haben und ihren Kram machten. 




> Anhand von Amerika hatte man aber einen Vorteil: Man musste, was einen erwartet, bei einem fremden Planeten hast du das nicht.


Ich glaube kaum das Kolumbus und Cortez wußten was sie wirklich erwartet, genauso wie die Kolonisten auf einem erdähnlichen Planeten. 
Kolumbus sprach selbst in Briefen über ein ihm unbekanntes Land, seine einzige Erwartung die er hatte war Indien zu entdecken und selbst die wurde ja nicht erfüllt!  




> Doch, wieso sind denn die Leute aus Europa nach Amerika gefahren?
> Weil sie ihrer Armut entkommen wollten.
> Weil sie ihrer Glaubensauslebung nachgehen wollten.
> Weil sie sich nicht länger von der Administration bevormunden lassen wollten.


Danke das du mir zuspielst, denn das waren die Träume/Wünsche von denen ich bereits sprach! Fragt sich nur, warum du diese Gründe auch nicht für Kolonisten eines erdähnlichen Planten gelten läßt?  




> Du kannst auch ein Segelschiff antreiben, in dem du auf das Segel bläst.


Richtig, aber nur wenn der Bläser außerhalb des Schiffes ist!


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Quante sprach auch von einem in 30 Lj entfernten erdähnlichen Planeten als fiktive Annahme, warum soll/darf ich nicht fiktive Antwortmöglichkeiten nutzen … hätte ich sagen sollen es gibt bisher keinen erdähnlichen Planeten der 30 Lj weg ist der entdeckt wurde?
> 
> Richtig, aber nur wenn der Bläser außerhalb des Schiffes ist!



Es gibt zwei Super-Erden in der bewohnbaren in einem 20Lj-entferntem Sonnensystem (Glyse?), wovon eine vermutlich in einer Zone kreist, die der der Erde nicht unähnlich ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Die jedoch nicht bewohnbar sein dürften eine Existenz von Sauerstoff bzw. Wasser wurde nicht bestätigt, daher für mich und meine Bedingungen (autarkes Leben möglich) als nicht kolonisierbar einzustufen. 

PS: Glise 581 c wird nach neueren wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen sogar als *nicht bewohnbar* eingestuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> So so dann habe ich wohl in Geschichte nicht richtig aufgepasst, als sich z.B. die Römer oder Mazedonier "ausgebreitet" haben und ihren Kram machten.



Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Römer einen ganzen Kontinent erobert haben. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das Kolumbus und Cortez wußten was sie wirklich erwartet, genauso wie die Kolonisten auf einem erdähnlichen Planeten.
> Kolumbus sprach selbst in Briefen über ein ihm unbekanntes Land, seine einzige Erwartung die er hatte war Indien zu entdecken und selbst die wurde ja nicht erfüllt!



Ja, aber Kolumbus wusste, dass es Menschen dort gibt, man musste, dass die Sonne dort ebenso scheinen wird und dass es Wasser und Nahrung geben wird, das alles weißt du von einem fremden Planeten nicht. Stell dir vor, du fliegst hin und hast aus weiter Entfernung entdeckt, dass er eine Sauerstoff/Stickstoff Atmosphäre hat und dass es flüssiges Wasser gibt. Doch woher willst du wissen, dass du die Nahrung auf ihm verwerten kannst?
Selbst bei uns gibts Dinge, die du nicht verdauern kannst, wieso also bist du dir sicher, dass du die Sachen des fremden Planeten verdauen kannst?
Und was ist, wenn er sich als unfreundlich entpuppt, z.B. gigantische Erdbeben, die man nicht beobachten konnte und die nur alle 200 Jahre auftreten?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Danke das du mir zuspielst, denn das waren die Träume/Wünsche von denen ich bereits sprach! Fragt sich nur, warum du diese Gründe auch nicht für Kolonisten eines erdähnlichen Planten gelten läßt?



Öhm, das Problem ist aber, dass die Leute, die arm sind, sich keinen Trip zu einem anderen Planeten leisten können. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig, aber nur wenn der Bläser außerhalb des Schiffes ist!


 
Nö, auch wenn der Bläser im Boot sitzt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Römer einen ganzen Kontinent erobert haben.



Eroberung ist Eroberung ob Kontinent oder Landstrich! 




> Ja, aber Kolumbus wusste, dass es Menschen dort gibt, man musste, dass die Sonne dort ebenso scheinen wird und dass es Wasser und Nahrung geben wird, das alles weißt du von einem fremden Planeten nicht. Stell dir vor, du fliegst hin und hast aus weiter Entfernung entdeckt, dass er eine Sauerstoff/Stickstoff Atmosphäre hat und dass es flüssiges Wasser gibt. Doch woher willst du wissen, dass du die Nahrung auf ihm verwerten kannst?




Kolumbus hat wirklich mit Menschen gerechnet richtig, nur ebend mit Indern die eine andere Kultur haben als die die er wirklich vorfand, selbst vom Tier- und Pflanzenreich hatte er keine Ahnung. 
Wir sind aber in der Lage Sonden hinzuschicken um sowas zu erfahren, das dieses Wissen Jahre braucht um uns zu erreichen lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor. 

Wieso sollte ich auf einem fremden Planeten keine Nahrung verwerten, mein Verdauungstrakt wird sich nicht verändern!  




> Selbst bei uns gibts Dinge, die du nicht verdauern kannst, wieso also bist du dir sicher, dass du die Sachen des fremden Planeten verdauen kannst?
> Und was ist, wenn er sich als unfreundlich entpuppt, z.B. gigantische Erdbeben, die man nicht beobachten konnte und die nur alle 200 Jahre auftreten?



Aha das meinst du!  Da kann ich doch gleich mal Gegenargumentieren … woher willst du wissen das du es nicht kannst? 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nie von Sicherheit im Bezug auf Verdauungsfähigkeit von Tieren und Pflanzen des fremden Planeten sprach. 
Erdbebengebiete und ziemlich unfreundliche Gegenden sind auch auf diesem Planeten bevölkert. 




> Öhm, das Problem ist aber, dass die Leute, die arm sind, sich keinen Trip zu einem anderen Planeten leisten können.



Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage! 

Wieso bringst du den Geldfaktor in diese Phantasterei, als Wissenschaftler ist dir Geld doch nicht wichtig!


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Eine Wasserwelt wie Gliese 581 d klingt garnicht so schlecht für mich. 
Und evtl haben wir sogar mit Gliese 581 e Glück.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Solange du nur mit Wasser und Gestein dein Leben bewerkstelligen kannst bestimmt, weil von Atmosphäre die unser Leben sichert lese ich da nichts.
Selbst Gliese 581 e ist eher als unbewohnbar einzustufen, da er keine Atmosphäre besitzen dürfte aufgrund des zu dichten Abstands zum Mutterstern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Kolumbus hat wirklich mit Menschen gerechnet richtig, nur ebend mit Indern die eine andere Kultur haben als die die er wirklich vorfand, selbst vom Tier- und Pflanzenreich hatte er keine Ahnung.
> Wir sind aber in der Lage Sonden hinzuschicken um sowas zu erfahren, das dieses Wissen Jahre braucht um uns zu erreichen lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.



Mit was rechnest du denn, wenn du einen fremden Planeten kolonisieren willst?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auf einem fremden Planeten keine Nahrung verwerten, mein Verdauungstrakt wird sich nicht verändern!



Es kommt halt darauf an, deine Enzyme können ja bestimmte produkte spalten und umwandeln, um z.B. Zucker daraus zu gewinnen. Eine unbekannte Biosphäre kann aber auch bedeuten, dass deren Struktur für die Enzyme des Menschen nicht verwertbar ist, du kackst also alles wieder aus. 
Denk daran, selbst auf der Erde gibts Leute, die genetisch bedingt nicht alles verdauern können, wie z.B. Lactoseintolleranz oder sonst was.
Du musst noch viel über Biochemie lernen. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nie von Sicherheit im Bezug auf Verdauungsfähigkeit von Tieren und Pflanzen des fremden Planeten sprach.
> Erdbebengebiete und ziemlich unfreundliche Gegenden sind auch auf diesem Planeten bevölkert.



Wie willst du dich dann ernähren, deine eigenen Tiere mitbringen, dein eigenes Saatgut?
Wer sagt, dass Getreide darauf wächst, denn auch Pflanzen können nicht einfach so wachsen.
Hmm, das ist ja das Problem, wieso ein Erdbebengebiet kolonisieren, wenns ruhigere Orte gibt?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage!
> 
> Wieso bringst du den Geldfaktor in diese Phantasterei, als Wissenschaftler ist dir Geld doch nicht wichtig!


 
Weil es weniger als eine Phantasie ist, bis der Mensch einen Planeten entdeckt, auf dem Leben möglich ist, hat er genug eigene Probleme hier auf der Erde, um die er sich kümmern muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hast du das auch schon 1960 gewußt?



Da kam ich noch nicht auf die blöde Idee mit dem "Leben", aber es gab Leute, die haben schon Jahrzehnte vorher darauf hingewiesen, dass Wachstum und Rohstoffe nicht endlich sind und dass Atomenergie ein Entsorgungs- und Sicherheitsproblem mit sich bringt, war sowieso vom ersten Tag an klar.



> Quante versuchts trotzdem … komisch.



Quante versucht einem auch weiszumachen, man könnte 35000 Posts schreiben, ohne darin Pontial für mindestens 100 Spam-Strafpunkte anzusammeln. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Quanti hat recht" und "man kann Quanti nicht nachweisen, dass er unrecht hat"  



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wir sind aber in der Lage Sonden hinzuschicken um sowas zu erfahren, das dieses Wissen Jahre braucht um uns zu erreichen lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.



Wenn du aber schon weißt, was da ist, dann kannst du die Reise nicht mehr mit Entdeckungslust begründen 

(außerdem sind wir nicht in der Lage, irgendwas hinzuschicken und wenn wirs doch machen, kommt lange Zeit später ein riesiges Nebelähnliches Schiff zurück und will die Erde zerstören, wenn es kein altmodisches Funksignal erhält  )




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Solange du nur mit Wasser und Gestein dein Leben bewerkstelligen kannst bestimmt, weil von Atmosphäre die unser Leben sichert lese ich da nichts.
> Selbst Gliese 581 e ist eher als unbewohnbar einzustufen, da er keine Atmosphäre besitzen dürfte aufgrund des zu dichten Abstands zum Mutterstern.


 
Ein Wasserplanet ganz ohne Athmosphäre dürfte unmöglich sein, es sei denn, er ist über den kritischen Punkt von H20 hinaus erhitzt. In allen anderen Fällen brauchst du eine (Wasserdampf-)Athmosphäre über dem flüssigen Wasser, damit es nicht verdampft (und eben diese bildet). Auf einem Planet von sieben Erdmassen sollten wird aber sowieso über Wasser froh sein, denn in Luft können wir uns da vermutlich nicht bewegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quante versucht einem auch weiszumachen, man könnte 35000 Posts schreiben, ohne darin Pontial für mindestens 100 Spam-Strafpunkte anzusammeln. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Quanti hat recht" und "man kann Quanti nicht nachweisen, dass er unrecht hat"



Und mir gelingt das recht gut. 
Ich kann ja einfach so sagen, dass es ein durchsichtiges Gas gibt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Wasserplanet ganz ohne Athmosphäre dürfte unmöglich sein, es sei denn, er ist über den kritischen Punkt von H20 hinaus erhitzt. In allen anderen Fällen brauchst du eine (Wasserdampf-)Athmosphäre über dem flüssigen Wasser, damit es nicht verdampft (und eben diese bildet). Auf einem Planet von sieben Erdmassen sollten wird aber sowieso über Wasser froh sein, denn in Luft können wir uns da vermutlich nicht bewegen.


 
Hmm, sieben Erdmassen, das geht noch, würde ich sagen, ist vertretbar, der Jupiter hat immerhin 318 Erdmassen und eine entsprechende Schwerkraft.
Aber Lebewesen darauf werden sicher nicht besonders groß gewachsen sein sondern eher dicht am Boden leben.
Das Problem bei massereichen Planeten ist, dass sie in der Regel eben keine felsigen Planeten sind, denn die sind in der Regel kleiner und wenn doch, dann drehen sie sich relativ schnell um die eigenen Achse. Der Mensch würde lange brauchen, sich da anzupassen, oder eben einfach 2 Tage lang arbeiten und ein Tag lang pennen.


----------



## axel25 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

@ruyven und Quanti: Wenn ich mir die Daten von den Planeten so ansehe, besteht zwischen Planeten-Masse und der dort herschenden Schwerkrfat (Fallbeschlleunigung). Beispiel Mars: Fast nur 1/3g, aber mehr als 9/10 der Masse.

Wenn auf einem Planeten Wasser existiert, könnte dort doch auch Sauerstoff existieren, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Du musst bedenken, dass Felsplaneten, also welche mit Eisen/Nickel Kern sehr viel dichter sind als Gasplaneten. Z.B. könnte der Saturn schwimmen, wenn das Meer groß genug wäre (er hat eine mittlere Dichte, die deutlich geringer ist als Wasser). Trotzdem ist er 95 Erdmassen schwer.

Für seine Größe hat die Erde jedenfalls relativ viel Masse, was sich eben auch in der Fallbeschleunigung bemerkbar macht. Ich hab das jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber wenn ich nicht irre, hat die Erde die höchste Dichte aller Planeten im Sonnensystem.
Die Raumzeitkrümmung wird alleine von der Masse bestimmt und daraus resultiert die Fallbeschleinigung, soifern es das ist, was du meinst?

Nun ja, die Frage ist ja, wie entsteht Wasser. Da Wasser aus Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff besteht, muss es eine Reaktion geben, die Wasser entstehen lässt. Z.B. entsteht bei chemischer Reaktion von Kohlenwasserstoffen mit Sauerstoff Wasser (und Kohlenstoffdioxid). Also kann man davon ausgeben, wenn es Wasser gibt, muss es auch freien Sauerstoff geben.
Die Frage ist, gibt es genügend freien Sauerstoff um Ozon entstehen zu lassen? Denn ohne Ozonschicht ist kein Leben, wie wir es kennen, auf einem Planeten möglich.
Man stelle sich nur vor, der Stern strahlt mehr UV Licht ab als die Sonne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, sieben Erdmassen, das geht noch, würde ich sagen, ist vertretbar, der Jupiter hat immerhin 318 Erdmassen und eine entsprechende Schwerkraft.
> Aber Lebewesen darauf werden sicher nicht besonders groß gewachsen sein sondern eher dicht am Boden leben.



Es geht mir nicht um Lebewesen darauf. Das Leben allgemein wir mit einer 7 fach höheren Schwerkraft vermutlich kein Problem haben, statisch lässt sich das lösen. (selbst für Organismen, die größer als der Mensch sind. Wären nicht sehr schnell, aber das wären ihre Jäger ja auch nicht)
Ich bezog mich auf den Menschen selbst: Wir dürften schon bei 1,5 bis 2 g an der Oberfläche ziemlich schnell die Kolonisierung aufgeben, weil einfach jede Bewegung extrem anstrengend wäre. (gibts dazu eigentlich Untersuchungen? Hat man mal eine Zentrifuge gebaut, in der Leute mehrere Tage leben können, um ein Gegenstück zu den Liegeexperimenten zu bekommen?)




axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven und Quanti: Wenn ich mir die Daten von den Planeten so ansehe, besteht zwischen Planeten-Masse und der dort herschenden Schwerkrfat (Fallbeschlleunigung). Beispiel Mars: Fast nur 1/3g, aber mehr als 9/10 der Masse.



Ich vermute, du willst von "keinem Zusammenhang" sprechen?
Die Dichte eines Planeten hat auch einen großen Einfluss - ist er nicht sehr dicht, dann befindet man sich an der Oberfläche schon weit vom Mittelpunkt entfernt und die hohe Masse ist nicht mehr so wichtig. Aber ein Planet, der von Wasser bedeckt ist, hat eine Dichte von mindestens 1 und wenn er dann zeitgleich 7 Erdmassen hat, dann sollte er auf einige g an der Oberfläche kommen. Auf einem Gasriesen sähe das anders aus, da ist man ggf. sogar leichter, als auf der Erde (zum einen ist ein Teil der Masse schlichtweg über einem, zum anderen ist die Athmosphäre in ihren unteren Schichten sehr dicht und verleiht Auftrieb. Zugegeben: Ihr Druck tötet einen ggf. - aber irgendwas ist ja immer )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Frage ist ja, wie entsteht Wasser. Da Wasser aus Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff besteht, muss es eine Reaktion geben, die Wasser entstehen lässt. Z.B. entsteht bei chemischer Reaktion von Kohlenwasserstoffen mit Sauerstoff Wasser (und Kohlenstoffdioxid). Also kann man davon ausgeben, wenn es Wasser gibt, muss es auch freien Sauerstoff geben.
> Die Frage ist, gibt es genügend freien Sauerstoff um Ozon entstehen zu lassen? Denn ohne Ozonschicht ist kein Leben, wie wir es kennen, auf einem Planeten möglich.
> Man stelle sich nur vor, der Stern strahlt mehr UV Licht ab als die Sonne.


 
Wasser entsteht aus Sauerstoff und Wasserstoff ziemlich von alleine, man braucht nur ein bißchen Aktivierungsenergie. Gerade die Existenz von Wasser ist somit ein Zeichen dafür, dass aller Sauerstoff gebunden sein könnte (gibt es irgendwas, womit Sauerstoff nicht reagiert, außer Edelgase?). Auf der Erde existiert er ja auch nur dank der Lebewesen (die kein Ozon brauchten, um sich zu bilden, sondern es sich letztlich selbst erzeugten).


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um Lebewesen darauf. Das Leben allgemein wir mit einer 7 fach höheren Schwerkraft vermutlich kein Problem haben, statisch lässt sich das lösen. (selbst für Organismen, die größer als der Mensch sind. Wären nicht sehr schnell, aber das wären ihre Jäger ja auch nicht)
> Ich bezog mich auf den Menschen selbst: Wir dürften schon bei 1,5 bis 2 g an der Oberfläche ziemlich schnell die Kolonisierung aufgeben, weil einfach jede Bewegung extrem anstrengend wäre. (gibts dazu eigentlich Untersuchungen? Hat man mal eine Zentrifuge gebaut, in der Leute mehrere Tage leben können, um ein Gegenstück zu den Liegeexperimenten zu bekommen?)



diesen Punkt betrachtet hast du Recht, aber wenn man felsige Planeten kolonisiert, dann werden diese in der Regel nicht größer und massereicher sein als die Erde, eher weniger massereicher, wie Venus und dann hast du wieder das Problem mit der Atmosphäre, die ja eine entsprechende Dichte haben muss, damit der Mensch überhaupt vernünftig atmen kann. Hat ja sein Grund, wieso man den Mount Everest nur mit Sauerstoffgerät besteigen soll.
Wenn man schon aus der Puste kommt, nur weil man vom Bett aufsteht, dann stelle ich mir das Aufbauen von Städten doch recht schwer vor.
Besteht aber immer noch das Problem der Ernährung. Ich bin kein Exobiologe, ich weiß nicht, was der Mensch an fremden Pflanzen und Tieren verträgt, er kann ja nicht mal alle Pflanzen der Erde "verwerten" und bei genetischer Fehlverarbeitung kann er noch nicht mal das verwerten, was er eigentlich verwerten kann.
Am Ende bekommt der Mensch Durchfall, wenn er das Wasser der fremden Planeten trinkt (auch hier kann er Durchfall vom Wasser trinken bekommen) und jetzt stell dir mal vor, alle haben ständig Durchfall und verbrauchen das Klopapier deutlich schneller als man eine Klopapierfabrik bauen kann (entweder weil man nur kriechen oder ständig Luft holen muss), dann brennt die Luft, denn nichts ist ätzender, als wenn das Klopapier alle ist und man weiß, dass es keinen Nachschub gibt.
Mit dem Fehlen von Klopapier fangen die Schwierigkeiten an. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasser entsteht aus Sauerstoff und Wasserstoff ziemlich von alleine, man braucht nur ein bißchen Aktivierungsenergie. Gerade die Existenz von Wasser ist somit ein Zeichen dafür, dass aller Sauerstoff gebunden sein könnte (gibt es irgendwas, womit Sauerstoff nicht reagiert, außer Edelgase?). Auf der Erde existiert er ja auch nur dank der Lebewesen (die kein Ozon brauchten, um sich zu bilden, sondern es sich letztlich selbst erzeugten).


 
Hast du aber Wasser, dann hast du auch Wasserdampf, sofern die Sonne ausreichend stark ist, was sie aber dann sein müsste, da das Wasser sonst gefroren wäre und Wasserdampf kann von energiereicher Strahlung in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff gespalten werden, also hast du auch dort freien Sauerstoff. Das Problem bei Sauerstoff ist halt, dass er sehr reaktionsfreudig ist und sich praktisch überall festsetzt, doch ist die Oberfläche eines Planeten mit Sauerstoff gesättigt, dann kann er auch frei existieren, eben als O² oder als O³, je nach Energie.
Und eine Ozonschicht ist nun mal recht vorteilhaft, wenn sich höher entwickeltes Leben außerhalb der Ozeane bilden soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> diesen Punkt betrachtet hast du Recht, aber wenn man felsige Planeten kolonisiert, dann werden diese in der Regel nicht größer und massereicher sein als die Erde, eher weniger massereicher, wie Venus



Im Beispiel ging es um eine Wasserwelt mit 7 Erdmassen  
Anzeichen für erdgroße Felsplaneten mit H2O im Umkreis von 30 Lichtjahren haben wir afaik noch keine. Da wäre man dann bei Generationenschiffen, die auf gut Glück losfliegen müssten.



> und dann hast du wieder das Problem mit der Atmosphäre, die ja eine entsprechende Dichte haben muss, damit der Mensch überhaupt vernünftig atmen kann. Hat ja sein Grund, wieso man den Mount Everest nur mit Sauerstoffgerät besteigen soll.
> Wenn man schon aus der Puste kommt, nur weil man vom Bett aufsteht, dann stelle ich mir das Aufbauen von Städten doch recht schwer vor.



Bin gerade nicht mit Studien zur Sauerstofftoxidität bei <1bar vertraut (hatte Skylab auch 0,3bar@100%?), aber gerade Städte&Co sollten unproblematisch sein, weil man die Athmosphäre in geschlossenen Räumen leicht mit Sauerstoff anreichern könnte. Atemgeräte für unterwegs wären eher ein Problem, aber wenn man sich mal genau anguckt, wie wenig sich der moderne Mensch tatsächlich im freien aufhält/aufhalten muss, wäre der Bedarf gering. Bei einer Athmosphäre mit min. 0,3bar und hohem Sauerstoffanteil wäre das ganze zu dem ein Komfortelement, selbst bei versagen der Systeme würde man überleben.



> Besteht aber immer noch das Problem der Ernährung. Ich bin kein Exobiologe, ich weiß nicht, was der Mensch an fremden Pflanzen und Tieren verträgt, er kann ja nicht mal alle Pflanzen der Erde "verwerten" und bei genetischer Fehlverarbeitung kann er noch nicht mal das verwerten, was er eigentlich verwerten kann.



Verwerten kann der Mensch ne ganze Menge, insbesondere wenn er es zubereitet (erhitzen macht ja schon eine ganze Menge Substanzen unschädlich), es schmeckt ihm nur vieles nicht 
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass eine Zivilisation, die ein Raumschiff bauen kann, das mehrere dutzend Lichtjahre sicher zurücklegt und dabei alles transportiert, was für die Kollonisation einer unbekannten Welt nötig ist, auch genug Routine in der synthethischen Erzeugung von Nahrungsmitteln aus nahezu jedem c/h/o/n basierten Ausgangssubtanz hat.




> Am Ende bekommt der Mensch Durchfall, wenn er das Wasser der fremden Planeten trinkt (auch hier kann er Durchfall vom Wasser trinken bekommen) und jetzt stell dir mal vor, alle haben ständig Durchfall und verbrauchen das Klopapier deutlich schneller als man eine Klopapierfabrik bauen kann (entweder weil man nur kriechen oder ständig Luft holen muss), dann brennt die Luft, denn nichts ist ätzender, als wenn das Klopapier alle ist und man weiß, dass es keinen Nachschub gibt.



Verdauungsstörungen werden in aller Regel von Mikroorganismen ausgelöst. Da gibt es allgemein zwei Varianten:
a) die Organismen eines fremden Planeten können mit dem Menschen einfach nichts anfangen
b) der Mensch wird mit mehreren 100 Millionen Jahren Evolutionsgeschichte voll Krankheitserregern, Parasiten,... konfrontiert, von denen sein Immunsystem nicht einen einzigen kennt. 
(ich würde empfehlen, das Wasser abzukochen)



> Mit dem Fehlen von Klopapier fangen die Schwierigkeiten an.



Wusstest du, dass der pro-Kopf-Verbrauch an Klopapier einer der Parameter ist, die am besten mit dem korrellieren, was man gemeinhin als Fortschrittlichkeit/Entwicklungsstand einer Zivilisation bezeichnet?




> Hast du aber Wasser, dann hast du auch Wasserdampf, sofern die Sonne ausreichend stark ist, was sie aber dann sein müsste, da das Wasser sonst gefroren wäre und Wasserdampf kann von energiereicher Strahlung in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff gespalten werden, also hast du auch dort freien Sauerstoff. Das Problem bei Sauerstoff ist halt, dass er sehr reaktionsfreudig ist und sich praktisch überall festsetzt, doch ist die Oberfläche eines Planeten mit Sauerstoff gesättigt, dann kann er auch frei existieren, eben als O² oder als O³, je nach Energie.



In dem Moment, in dem ich ihn z.B. aus Wasser erzeuge, habe ich aber Stoffe, die nicht mit Sauerstoff gesättigt sind. So bekomme ich keine hohen Konzentrationen zusammen.



> Und eine Ozonschicht ist nun mal recht vorteilhaft, wenn sich höher entwickeltes Leben außerhalb der Ozeane bilden soll.


 
Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Es gibt vielfältige Möglichkeiten, sich vor hoher UV-Strahlung zu schützen bzw. daran anzupassen. Auf der Erde sind die ein energetischer Nachteil und deswegen nur bei einigen sehr extremen Lebensformen zu finden - aber auf einem Planeten mit allgemein hohen UV-Dosen würde ich angepasstes Leben in beliebiger Vielfalt erwarten. Das fehlen von O2 hätte imho jedenfalls größere Unterschiede zu unserer Welt zur Folge, als das Fehlen von O3.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Beispiel ging es um eine Wasserwelt mit 7 Erdmassen
> Anzeichen für erdgroße Felsplaneten mit H2O im Umkreis von 30 Lichtjahren haben wir afaik noch keine. Da wäre man dann bei Generationenschiffen, die auf gut Glück losfliegen müssten.



Einen reinen Wasserplaneten, ohne Landmassen?
Wo soll das ganze Wasser denn hergekommen sein, vor allem, wenn man sich die Masse des Planeten anguckt.
Sauerstoff entsteht bei der Kernfusion in den Sternen, wenn leichtere Elemente nicht mehr verfügbar sind, die Frage ist jetzt, wieso sollte sich der Sauerstoff auf einen so massereichen Planeten konzentrieren?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin gerade nicht mit Studien zur Sauerstofftoxidität bei <1bar vertraut (hatte Skylab auch 0,3bar@100%?), aber gerade Städte&Co sollten unproblematisch sein, weil man die Athmosphäre in geschlossenen Räumen leicht mit Sauerstoff anreichern könnte. Atemgeräte für unterwegs wären eher ein Problem, aber wenn man sich mal genau anguckt, wie wenig sich der moderne Mensch tatsächlich im freien aufhält/aufhalten muss, wäre der Bedarf gering. Bei einer Athmosphäre mit min. 0,3bar und hohem Sauerstoffanteil wäre das ganze zu dem ein Komfortelement, selbst bei versagen der Systeme würde man überleben.



Du kannst den Druck in Räumen erhöhen, bzw. Schleusen einbauen und Pausenstationen bauen, bzw. ein Beförderungssystem installieren, das die Leute befördert.
Aber das muss erst mal alles gebaut werden.
Die Frage ist also auch, wie viel willst du von der Erde mitnehmen und was kann man vorfinden, was kann man sofort benutzen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verwerten kann der Mensch ne ganze Menge, insbesondere wenn er es zubereitet (erhitzen macht ja schon eine ganze Menge Substanzen unschädlich), es schmeckt ihm nur vieles nicht
> Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass eine Zivilisation, die ein Raumschiff bauen kann, das mehrere dutzend Lichtjahre sicher zurücklegt und dabei alles transportiert, was für die Kollonisation einer unbekannten Welt nötig ist, auch genug Routine in der synthethischen Erzeugung von Nahrungsmitteln aus nahezu jedem c/h/o/n basierten Ausgangssubtanz hat.



Sicher kann man das synthetisch herstellen oder so viele Fertignahrungen vorbereiten, dass das viele Jahre reichen würde.
So ist ja auch die Planung für eine Marsmission.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verdauungsstörungen werden in aller Regel von Mikroorganismen ausgelöst. Da gibt es allgemein zwei Varianten:
> a) die Organismen eines fremden Planeten können mit dem Menschen einfach nichts anfangen
> b) der Mensch wird mit mehreren 100 Millionen Jahren Evolutionsgeschichte voll Krankheitserregern, Parasiten,... konfrontiert, von denen sein Immunsystem nicht einen einzigen kennt.
> (ich würde empfehlen, das Wasser abzukochen)



Nö, Verdauungsstörungen können auch daran liegen, das bestimmte Enzyme nicht korrekt arbeiten und daher eine bestimmte Sache nicht abgebaut werden kann. Trinkst du also Wasser von einem fremden Planeten und befindet sich eine Substanz darin, die deine Enzyme nicht verarbeiten können, kann es zu Problemen führen. Der sicherste Weg ist nur kondensiertes Wasser zu benutzen, das man zur verdampfen lässt. Eine hochtechnisierte Zivilisation, die einen anderen Planeten kolonisiert, hat sicher auch eine Möglichkeit Wasser herzustellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wusstest du, dass der pro-Kopf-Verbrauch an Klopapier einer der Parameter ist, die am besten mit dem korrellieren, was man gemeinhin als Fortschrittlichkeit/Entwicklungsstand einer Zivilisation bezeichnet?



Nicht, wenn du außerplanmäßige Dinge kompensieren musst. Ist mir während meiner Studienzeit passiert, ich kam immer mit einer Rolle für 10 Tage aus, aber wenn der Darm nicht wollte, dann war nach 8 Tagen Schluss und ich musst die Hand benutzen. 
Jetzt stell dir mal 20 Millionen Kolonisten vor (eine vertretbare Zahl) und denen geht das Klopapier eher aus als die Klopapierfabrik einsatzbereit ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Es gibt vielfältige Möglichkeiten, sich vor hoher UV-Strahlung zu schützen bzw. daran anzupassen. Auf der Erde sind die ein energetischer Nachteil und deswegen nur bei einigen sehr extremen Lebensformen zu finden - aber auf einem Planeten mit allgemein hohen UV-Dosen würde ich angepasstes Leben in beliebiger Vielfalt erwarten. Das fehlen von O2 hätte imho jedenfalls größere Unterschiede zu unserer Welt zur Folge, als das Fehlen von O3.


 
Hast du freien Sauerstoff und entsprechend Energie von der Sonnenstrahlung, entsteht Ozon automatisch.
Dass sich das Leben dort an möglich stärkere Strahlung angepasst hat, ist klar, aber eben nicht der Kolonist, der kriegt innerhalb von 10 Minuten einen gewaltigen Sonnenbrand. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Sonnenschutzmittel so lange reicht, wie es dauert, abgeschirmte Bereiche zu bauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen reinen Wasserplaneten, ohne Landmassen?
> Wo soll das ganze Wasser denn hergekommen sein, vor allem, wenn man sich die Masse des Planeten anguckt.
> Sauerstoff entsteht bei der Kernfusion in den Sternen, wenn leichtere Elemente nicht mehr verfügbar sind, die Frage ist jetzt, wieso sollte sich der Sauerstoff auf einen so massereichen Planeten konzentrieren?



Frag nicht mich, frag die über mir 
Ich bin kein Astronom, ich fang bei "Planet mit Eigenschaft XYZ" mit dem Denken an - dessen Entstehung müssen andere erklären.




> Du kannst den Druck in Räumen erhöhen, bzw. Schleusen einbauen und Pausenstationen bauen, bzw. ein Beförderungssystem installieren, das die Leute befördert.
> Aber das muss erst mal alles gebaut werden.



Druck wäre extrem aufwendig und problematisch. Ein Überdrucksystem birgt erhebliches Schadenspotential im Fall von Lecks und es macht Aktivitäten "in der Natur" nahezu unmöglich, weil man Steife Druckanzüge tragen müsste. (Fortschritte beim SAS außen vor)
Aber wie gesagt: Solange man oberhalb von 0,3 bar bleibt, ist das ggf. gar nicht nötig sein, ab 0,5 bar mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht. Da muss man nur für einen ausreichenden Sauerstoffpartialdruck sorgen - und das ist über Sauerstoffgeräte mittels Atemgerät bzw. kontrollierte Athmosphäre in Gebäuden viel leichter möglich, ohne dass man den ganzen Ärger mit Druckdifferenzen hat. Da der Mensch empfindlich auf eine ganze Reihe von Gasen/Dämpfen reagiert, besteht ohnehin eine recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man die Athmosphäre eines fremden Planeten nicht (über längere Zeit) direkt atmen kann.



> Sicher kann man das synthetisch herstellen oder so viele Fertignahrungen vorbereiten, dass das viele Jahre reichen würde.
> So ist ja auch die Planung für eine Marsmission.



Mit synthethisch meinte ich keine Fertignahrung, sondern z.B. Zellkulturen. Solange man Bakterien findet/züchten kann, die die lokalen Lebensformen zu Zucker oder Stärke verdaut, kann man diese mit prinzipiell Großserie tauglichen (mikro)biologischen Verfahren auch in Substanzen umwandeln, von denen sich ein Mensch ernähren kann (und will  ).



> Nö, Verdauungsstörungen können auch daran liegen, das bestimmte Enzyme nicht korrekt arbeiten und daher eine bestimmte Sache nicht abgebaut werden kann. Trinkst du also Wasser von einem fremden Planeten und befindet sich eine Substanz darin, die deine Enzyme nicht verarbeiten können, kann es zu Problemen führen.



Jein. Das Problem besteht in der Regel darin, dass irgend ein Bakterium in deinem Darm vermutlich doch in der Lage ist, diese Substanz zu verarbeiten, wenn du das nicht machst, und schon ist die Darmflora im Arsch - bzw. eben nicht mehr. (langsam wirds unappetitlich). Wenn eine Substanz für dich und deine Symbionten gar nicht verwertbar ist, dann würde sie ja gar nicht interagieren, sondern würde unverdaut wieder ausgeschieden werden. Z.B. "Stein" kannst du nicht abbauen - kannst du aber (wenn du es physisch hinbekommst - kleinmalen und zu Brei verwässern ist empfohlen) bedenkenlos zu dir nehmen, ohne dass es größere Folgen hat. (siehe in diesem Zusammenhang auch "Quacksalber": Solange der Darm es nicht aufnehmen kann und im Darm nichts lebt, dass es verwerten kann, ist es ziemlich egal)




> Hast du freien Sauerstoff und entsprechend Energie von der Sonnenstrahlung, entsteht Ozon automatisch.
> Dass sich das Leben dort an möglich stärkere Strahlung angepasst hat, ist klar, aber eben nicht der Kolonist, der kriegt innerhalb von 10 Minuten einen gewaltigen Sonnenbrand. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Sonnenschutzmittel so lange reicht, wie es dauert, abgeschirmte Bereiche zu bauen.


 
Bislang hast du ja Lebensentstehung gesprochen, Kolonisten wachsen aber woanders 
Ich schlage vor, die Druckanzüge nicht aus UV-durchlässigem Material anzufertigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frag nicht mich, frag die über mir
> Ich bin kein Astronom, ich fang bei "Planet mit Eigenschaft XYZ" mit dem Denken an - dessen Entstehung müssen andere erklären.



Wer hat das denn mit den 7 Erdmassen und dem Wasserplaneten reingebracht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Druck wäre extrem aufwendig und problematisch. Ein Überdrucksystem birgt erhebliches Schadenspotential im Fall von Lecks und es macht Aktivitäten "in der Natur" nahezu unmöglich, weil man Steife Druckanzüge tragen müsste. (Fortschritte beim SAS außen vor)



So extrem meine ich es nicht, es reicht schon den Druck in den Räumen etwas zu erhöhen, wie es bei Reinräumen auch der Fall ist (natürlich ein wenig mehr, aber nicht übertrieben mehr). So beträgt der Luftdruck in Flugzeugen (also Langstreckenflügen) nur 50% des Atmosphärendrucks auf dem Meeresspiegel (50% entsprechen ungefähr einer Höhe von 2200 Metern) und die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Blut sinkt von 97% auf 90%. Was immer noch OK ist (sonst würde man das nicht machen), aber für einige Menschen schon die Grenze betrifft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: Solange man oberhalb von 0,3 bar bleibt, ist das ggf. gar nicht nötig sein, ab 0,5 bar mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht. Da muss man nur für einen ausreichenden Sauerstoffpartialdruck sorgen - und das ist über Sauerstoffgeräte mittels Atemgerät bzw. kontrollierte Athmosphäre in Gebäuden viel leichter möglich, ohne dass man den ganzen Ärger mit Druckdifferenzen hat. Da der Mensch empfindlich auf eine ganze Reihe von Gasen/Dämpfen reagiert, besteht ohnehin eine recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man die Athmosphäre eines fremden Planeten nicht (über längere Zeit) direkt atmen kann.



0,3 bar ist schon sehr an der Grenze. Auf dem Mount Everest hast du nicht mal 10% des Luftdrucks, den du auf dem Meeresspiegel hast und das nächste Problem ist ja nicht der Luftdruck, der wird bei einem Planeten, der die 7 fache Masse der Erde hat, schon da sein. Das Problem ist die Atmung, denn unsere Lungen sind für 1bar gebaut worden. Ist der Druck größer, brauchst du mehr Kraft um ausatmen zu können (ich weiß nicht, ob du mal in einer Druckkammer warst, ich schon, sehr interessantes Erlebnis).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit synthethisch meinte ich keine Fertignahrung, sondern z.B. Zellkulturen. Solange man Bakterien findet/züchten kann, die die lokalen Lebensformen zu Zucker oder Stärke verdaut, kann man diese mit prinzipiell Großserie tauglichen (mikro)biologischen Verfahren auch in Substanzen umwandeln, von denen sich ein Mensch ernähren kann (und will  ).



Aber die Bakterien können nur dann Zucker oder Proteine (Stärke ist wie Zucker ein Kohlehydrat, daher lasse ich das mal weg) erzeugen, wenn sie die Bausteine dazu haben, wo sollen die herkommen? Bis du dazu in der Lage bist, die örtlichen Gegebenheiten zu nutzen, musst du eine Menge forschen, das sollte man vorher machen, ehe man kolonisiert. Du kannst nicht auf gut Glück hinfliegen und hoffen, dass man das in der Zeit schafft, wie die mitgebrachten Vorräte reichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Das Problem besteht in der Regel darin, dass irgend ein Bakterium in deinem Darm vermutlich doch in der Lage ist, diese Substanz zu verarbeiten, wenn du das nicht machst, und schon ist die Darmflora im Arsch - bzw. eben nicht mehr. (langsam wirds unappetitlich). Wenn eine Substanz für dich und deine Symbionten gar nicht verwertbar ist, dann würde sie ja gar nicht interagieren, sondern würde unverdaut wieder ausgeschieden werden. Z.B. "Stein" kannst du nicht abbauen - kannst du aber (wenn du es physisch hinbekommst - kleinmalen und zu Brei verwässern ist empfohlen) bedenkenlos zu dir nehmen, ohne dass es größere Folgen hat. (siehe in diesem Zusammenhang auch "Quacksalber": Solange der Darm es nicht aufnehmen kann und im Darm nichts lebt, dass es verwerten kann, ist es ziemlich egal)



Ich rede von Enzymen, das hat nichts mit Bakterien zu tun, die in deinem Darm sitzen. Ein Enzym ist ein Katalysator, ohne diese katalytische Wirkung kann nichts verdaut werden. Nimmst du also Nahrung auf, die katalysiert werden kann, nützen dir Bakterien nichts. Du müsstest also Bakterien erzeugen, die z.B. die Biomasse eine fremden Planeten in Biomasse umwandeln können, die du verdauen kannst.
Und schon sind wir wieder bei der ekelhaften Sache, ich weiß nicht, wie diese Biomasse am Ende aussieht, wie ein Steak sicher nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang hast du ja Lebensentstehung gesprochen, Kolonisten wachsen aber woanders
> Ich schlage vor, die Druckanzüge nicht aus UV-durchlässigem Material anzufertigen.



Ich hab schon immer von Kolonisation gesprochen, wo von hast du denn die ganze Zeit gesprochen?


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Ist euch aufgefallen das in der Überschrift *"Außerirische"* steht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Darum geht schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, trotzdem wollt ich mal drauf hinweisen das es hier bestimmt nicht um Iren von Außerhalb geht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn mit den 7 Erdmassen und dem Wasserplaneten reingebracht?


*nachles*
Axel25




> So extrem meine ich es nicht, es reicht schon den Druck in den Räumen etwas zu erhöhen, wie es bei Reinräumen auch der Fall ist (natürlich ein wenig mehr, aber nicht übertrieben mehr). So beträgt der Luftdruck in Flugzeugen (also Langstreckenflügen) nur 50% des Atmosphärendrucks auf dem Meeresspiegel (50% entsprechen ungefähr einer Höhe von 2200 Metern) und die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Blut sinkt von 97% auf 90%. Was immer noch OK ist (sonst würde man das nicht machen), aber für einige Menschen schon die Grenze betrifft.



2200 Meter entsprechen ungefähr 70-80% des Luftdrucks auf Meereshöhe und werden unabhängig von der Flugstrecke bei allen Flügen erreicht, die eine echte Reiseflughöhe haben 
Bereits dafür ist aber ein entsprechend verstärkter Rumpf erforderlich, erste Versuche mit Druckanzügen waren aufgrund deren Unbeweglichkeit impraktikabel und schneller/unbemerkter Druckverlust hat schon zu mehreren Abstürzen geführt. Da der Mensch sich nachweislich an Höhen bis 5000m akklimatisieren kann, wäre es auf so einem Planeten wohl nicht lohnend, irgend eine technische Maßnahme zu ergreifen.



> 0,3 bar ist schon sehr an der Grenze. Auf dem Mount Everest hast du nicht mal 10% des Luftdrucks, den du auf dem Meeresspiegel hast



Es sind rund 30% (0,326 bar laut Wiki), sonst hätten Besteigungsversuche ohne Sauerstoff sofort zum Tode geführt.



> und das nächste Problem ist ja nicht der Luftdruck, der wird bei einem Planeten, der die 7 fache Masse der Erde hat, schon da sein. Das Problem ist die Atmung, denn unsere Lungen sind für 1bar gebaut worden. Ist der Druck größer, brauchst du mehr Kraft um ausatmen zu können (ich weiß nicht, ob du mal in einer Druckkammer warst, ich schon, sehr interessantes Erlebnis).



War ich, aber unsere Lungen sind nicht für "1 bar" gebaut, sondern für 0 bar Druckunterschied. Das dir das Atmen unter hohem Druck schwerer fällt, liegt an der höheren Dichte und damit dem höheren Wiederstand der Luft - nicht dem Druck selbst. Entsprechend brauchst du mehr Kraft zum Ein- und zum Ausatmen, aber der Unterschied ist sehr gering (in Gegenrichtung - wir waren ja bei niedrigen Drücken - vernachlässigbar). Bei 50 m merk ich zwar auch was, aber nur wenn ich drauf achte (zugegeben: Könnte auch am Stickstoff gelegen haben, dass ich nichts merkte  ) und Sättingungstaucher arbeiten regelmäßig für längere Zeit unter Bedingungen von 20+ bar. Die Atemmuskulatur kann sich da sehr gut anpassen (in Druckkammertests wurden über 70 bar erreicht und überlebt, 60 bar auch über längere Zeit), da sind diverse Auswirkungen auf Knochen und Nervensystem eher bedenklich. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein bemanntes Raumschiff mit 50 bar Druckfestigkeit wohl ziemlich unmöglich wäre. D.h. es wäre extrem aufwendig, diesen Planeten zu betreten oder zu verlassen, da man zwischen Eintritt in die Athmosphäre und erreichen der Oberfläche mehrfach das Vehikel wechseln müsste. Von den dazwischen liegenden, mehrmonatigen Dekompressionsphasen beim Verlassen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Heißt für mich: Alles unter 0,3 oder über 10 bar wäre Unkolonisierbar, alles unter 0,7 oder über 4 bar würde die Verwendung anderer Atemgase als Luft erfordern, die, je nach Athmosphäre, durch Atemgeräte bereitgestellt werden müssten. (bei Niederdruck-Welten noch recht einfach, bei Hochdruckwelten wären technisch deutlich aufwendigere Kreislaufgeräte nötig, damit das ganze einigermaßen tragbar bleibt.)



> Aber die Bakterien können nur dann Zucker oder Proteine (Stärke ist wie Zucker ein Kohlehydrat, daher lasse ich das mal weg) erzeugen, wenn sie die Bausteine dazu haben, wo sollen die herkommen? Bis du dazu in der Lage bist, die örtlichen Gegebenheiten zu nutzen, musst du eine Menge forschen, das sollte man vorher machen, ehe man kolonisiert. Du kannst nicht auf gut Glück hinfliegen und hoffen, dass man das in der Zeit schafft, wie die mitgebrachten Vorräte reichen.



Ein erster Flug müsste aus Sicherheitsgründen alles mitbringen oder produzieren können, was er für einen einjährigen Aufenthalt und die gesamte Rückkehr braucht.

Die Rohstoffe können notfalls chemisch/physisch aufbereitet in Form einfacher, anorganischer Verbindungen dargereicht werden. Methan, Schwefel und Stickstoffverindungen kann man technisch recht einfach herstellen und es gibt Bakterien, die dir dann deine Kohlenhydrate und Proteine daraus bauen.



> Ich rede von Enzymen, das hat nichts mit Bakterien zu tun, die in deinem Darm sitzen. Ein Enzym ist ein Katalysator, ohne diese katalytische Wirkung kann nichts verdaut werden.



Ich weiß, was ein Enzym ist. Die Frage ist aber, wer es wie einsetzt, denn Enzyme schwirren nicht in der Luft herum - sehr viele stammen auch von Bakterien. Nicht nur Wiederkäuer, auch der Mensch verdaut nicht annähernd alle seine Nahrung mittels eigener Enzyme. Und wie gesagt: In dem Moment, in dem du einen Substanz aufnimmst, die weder du noch deine Darmbewohner verwerten können, passiert genau gar nichts. Nimmst du eine Substanz auf, die du selbst verdauen kannst, ernährt sie dich (es sei denn, es ist ein klassischer Giftstoff  - aber da gibts afaik vergleichsweise wenige, die auf Darmresorption basieren. Medikamentenhersteller haben ja sogar massive Probleme, ihre Wirkstoffe auf diesem Weg ins Blut zu bekommen). Durchfallerkrankungen resultieren (u.a.) dann, wenn du Substanzen aufnimmst, die du selbst nicht verwerten kann, aber z.B. Darmbakterien, die sich dann prächtig vermehren.



> Und schon sind wir wieder bei der ekelhaften Sache, ich weiß nicht, wie diese Biomasse am Ende aussieht, wie ein Steak sicher nicht.



Vermutlich nicht. Joghurt wäre ein naheliegender Vergleich. Aber nachdem du sie zu einer Nährlösung eingekocht und damit deine Rindermuskel-Zellkultur versorgt hast, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders (nämlich lecker) aus 



> Ich hab schon immer von Kolonisation gesprochen, wo von hast du denn die ganze Zeit gesprochen?



Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es hier stellenweise auch um außerirdisches Leben geht, also die Frage, ob z.B. ohne Ozon überhaupt etwas auf diesem Planeten leben könnte.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darum geht schon lange nicht mehr.


 
Natürlich gehts hier um außerirische oder hast du vor, ein Kleeblatt auf dein Klonialisierungsschiff zu malen?


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Mir ging es eigentlich um den Schreibfehler in der Überschrift *"Außerirdische" *statt *"Außerirische" *


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*

Schon klar. Aber "Außerirdische" sind, ebenso wie Kolonialisten eines fremden Planeten, immer auch "Außerirische" - jedenfalls solange, bis es eine exraterestrische, irische Kolonie gibt, auf der "außeridische" "Innerirische" leben würden


----------



## axel25 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

Bezüglich Kolonisation; Kennen wir eigentlich eine Energiequelle, die lange verfügbar ist, aber zur Not (und allgemein) sehr hohe Ströme und Spannungen bereit stellen kann (also quasi riesige Batterien)?
Das wäre dann für einen Flug zu einem anderen Planeten selbst wenn wir FTL-Antriebe hätten recht praktisch.

Bezüglich Kolonisation auf (dem) einem Wasserplaneten:

Man könnte (Merke: *Konjunktiv*) ja so eine Art Stadtschiff wie Atlantis in Stargate bauen, dass beim Landen auf die Oberfläche aufsetzt und zur Not Atemluft bereitsstellen kann usw.
Evtl. sogar ein eigenes Magnetfeld, um ionisierende/ionisierte Strahlung abzuschirmen. Bzw., um die Atemluft zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

Einen großen Teil des Schiffes für einen Wiedereintritt fit zu machen, wäre sowieso attraktiv (schließlich braucht man bei erfolgter Kolonialisierung deutlich weniger Schiff für den Rückflug), aber das Problem, dass der Planet allgemein so geschichtet sein muss, dass er eine ausreichend dichte Schicht bietet, um darauf zu leben (ob Wasser oder Land wäre ein untergeordnetes Detail), bevor der Druck so hoch wird, dass ein Objekt, dass leicht genug für interstellare Reisen ist, zerquetscht werden würde.

Die Antriebstechnik eines solchen Schiffes wäre sowieso reine Utopie (FTL erst recht), aus heutiger Sicht kämen wohl nur Fusions- oder Fissionssysteme als Energiequelle in Frage, mit denen man einen extrem langen Ionenantrieb (eher schon ein Linear-Teilchenbeschleuniger - oder sogar ein ringförmiger mit Ablenkeinheit?) versorgen würde. Alles andere würde zuviel Materie verbrauchen.


----------



## On/OFF (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirische*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht wirklich an die Urknall Theorie , ist halt heute der Stand  der Theoretiker .  Aber was soll das mit Ausserirdeischen zu tun haben?
> aber egal .  Laut Urknall kommt ja alle Masse die es im Universum gibt aus dem Nichts . Und das ist Richtig viel MASSE , Was ist wenn das Universum "wieder zusammen fällt" , wieder Nichts? Ich bin eher der Meinung . Die Suppe gibts schon immer egal wie Lang  wo ist eigentlich die umgekippte 8 auf der Tastatur? Das würde eh kein Mensch verstehen es wäre zu groß, Manche Können sich Bildlich nicht mal vorstellen wie " lang" ein Lichtjahr ist. Und seit der Letzten Reportage Auf NTV oder Phöoenix , weiss nicht mehr wie die hieß ,   Hab ich das mal hochgerechnet/runtergerechnet. Zum aktuellen Stand der Wissenschafft ( so das auch nicht Leute, die sich damit befassen sich eine Vorstellung machen können wie weit wir Menschen in das Universum Vorgedrungen sind. Mit der Raumsonde die seit Über 20 J-ahren durchs all rauscht und schon unser Sonnensystem verlassen hat.
> 
> Also runtergerechnet sieht es so aus :   --     Wir  sind ca knapp über einen Zentimeter weit vorgedrungen bei einer Größe von ca 29 km ( wenn man die Erde mal hypothetisch als Mittelpunkt nimmt )  Und die 29 km sind nur das was wir mt der Wissenschaft errechnen/nachweisen können bzw was wir sehen,   Und wie gesagt die Sonde hat schon unser Sonnensystem verlassen..... wie gesagt erst  nach 30 Jahren.


 
Jetzt weiß ich wie die Sendung hieß :" Reise durchs Universum "  kam bzw läuft auf NTV.  Ich hab da ein Rechenfehler drin  .  bei den 29km , hat Unsere gesamte Galaxie einen Durchmesser von 1cm ( und davon soll es ja auch Milliarden geben ), und die Sonde hat grad mal unser Sonnensystem verlassen . Und in unserer Galaie gibt es vielleicht Milliarden von Sternen  / ( Sonnensystemen) , und hat allein einen Durchmesser von ca 100.000  Lichtjahren ---   omg ist das alles riesig


----------



## axel25 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

@ruyven: Ich rede von sowas wie ZPMs in Stargate, also im Grunde sehr großen Batterien, die man, nachdem sie erschöpft sind, einfach wegwirft.

Wie wären deN Akkus, die das Schiff durch Thermowandler immerwieder bei Vorbeiflügen an Sternen auflädt? 
Kann man eigentlich durch Sterne fliegen?
Also quasi mittendurch, bzw. durch die Oberste Schicht?



> Einen großen Teil des Schiffes für einen Wiedereintritt fit zu machen, wäre sowieso attraktiv (schließlich braucht man bei erfolgter Kolonialisierung deutlich weniger Schiff für den Rückflug), aber das Problem, dass der Planet allgemein so geschichtet sein muss, dass er eine ausreichend dichte Schicht bietet, um darauf zu leben (ob Wasser oder Land wäre ein untergeordnetes Detail), bevor der Druck so hoch wird, dass ein Objekt, dass leicht genug für interstellare Reisen ist, zerquetscht werden würde.



So ein Schiff müsste eigentlich sehr robust gebaut werden, um die Energieversorgung, Nahrung für die ersten Jahre, Lebenserhaltung, Maschinen etc. aufnehmen zu können.
Von einer möglichen harten Landung ganz zu schweigen. Ich schätze, dass so ein Schiff eher aus gutem altem Stahl als aus Leichtmetall gebaut sein wird. Denn wenn man soweit ist, Planeten zu kolonisieren, dann dürfte der Antrieb zum Abheben für uns Menschen eher Nebensache sein.
Kann man einen elektrischen Antrieb jetzt eigentlich in der Atmosphäre verwenden? Also nicht, ob das mit praktikablem Stromverbrauch zu schaffen wäre, sondern allgemein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Ich rede von sowas wie ZPMs in Stargate, also im Grunde sehr großen Batterien, die man, nachdem sie erschöpft sind, einfach wegwirft.


Afaik reine Fiktion. Wir können elektrische Energie derzeit nur in chemischer (Batterien) oder elektrostatischer Form (Kondensatoren) direkt speichern. Die Leistungsfähigkeit von beiden ist mitlerweile durch Chemie/Stoffeigenschaften limitiert und nur sehr schwer zu steigern -> da wird nichts nenneswert größeres mehr kommen. Alle anderen Verfahren (die auch wieder quasi durchgängig auf chemische Reaktionen aufbauen, deren Potentiale gut erforscht und limitiert sind), muss die Speicherform durch ein sperates System (z.B. Brennstoffzelle) umwandeln und hat eine durch dieses limitierte Spitzenleistung.



> Wie wären deN Akkus, die das Schiff durch Thermowandler immerwieder bei Vorbeiflügen an Sternen auflädt?



Vermutlich nicht rentabel. Sterne sind ziemlich selten im Vergleich zum leeren Raum, man bräuchte also enorme Wandler- (ich würde allerdings Photovoltaik empfehlen) und Akkukapazitäten - da ist es einfacher, sich eine eigene Sonne in Form eines Fusionsreaktores mitzunehmen.



> Kann man eigentlich durch Sterne fliegen?
> Also quasi mittendurch, bzw. durch die Oberste Schicht?



Mittendurch sicherlich nicht, denn Druck und Dichte im inneren sind extrem hoch (Stichwort: Unter welchen Bedingungen funktioniert Kernfusion?). Die Korona könnte man rein mechanisch passieren, aber es gibt keine Feststoffe, die auch nur einen Bruchteil der Hitze aushalten und es kann wohl als unwahrscheinlich gelten, dass sie überhaupt möglich sind - afaik alle uns bekannte Stoffe liegen schon bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen als Plasma vor.



> So ein Schiff müsste eigentlich sehr robust gebaut werden, um die Energieversorgung, Nahrung für die ersten Jahre, Lebenserhaltung, Maschinen etc. aufnehmen zu können.
> Von einer möglichen harten Landung ganz zu schweigen. Ich schätze, dass so ein Schiff eher aus gutem altem Stahl als aus Leichtmetall gebaut sein wird. Denn wenn man soweit ist, Planeten zu kolonisieren, dann dürfte der Antrieb zum Abheben für uns Menschen eher Nebensache sein.



Im Vergleich zur Länge der Reise dürfte die Energie zum starten sicherlich vernachlässigbar sein - die Energie zur späteren Beschleunigung und Abbremsung aber nicht. Leichtbau wäre somit sehr wichtig, aber aufgrund der enormen Abmessungen und der nötigen Haltbarkeit wirds natürlich trotzdem kein Fliegengewicht.



> Kann man einen elektrischen Antrieb jetzt eigentlich in der Atmosphäre verwenden? Also nicht, ob das mit praktikablem Stromverbrauch zu schaffen wäre, sondern allgemein.


 
Rückstoßantriebe funktionieren überall, klar. Aber wenn man große Mengen Gas hoher Dichte zur Verfügung hat, sind thermische Rückstoßantriebe effizienter. Da sich der Betrieb eines für interstellaren Flug konzipierten Reaktors (d.h. einem, der nur in Richtung des restlichen Schiffes abgeschirmt ist, innerhalb der Athmopsphäre verbietet, würde sicherlich kein Ionenantrieb für Landungen und Starts verwendet werden.
Aber imho ist das auch gar nicht nötig, denn auf der Erde hat man andere Systeme zu Verfügung und aus der Kolonie müssen nur Menschen wieder starten können - die schwere Ausrüstung muss nur runter. Da ohnehin hohe Redundanzen und Reserven für die autarke Entwicklung der Kolonie eingeplant werden müssten, würde man einfach einen Teil der Ausrüstung absetzen, aber genug für einen Rückflug aller zurückhalten und erst nach dessen erfolgreicher Inbetriebnahme den Rest auf den Planeten bringen - alles kein Problem im Vergleich zum Bau eines riesigen Raumschiffes und dem finden eines potentiellen Ziels


----------



## On/OFF (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

Findet euch damit ab.  es gibt keinen annäherenden lebenfreundlichen Planeten in unserer nächsten Umgebung selbst wenn wir mit knapp unter Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnten . Schade eigentlich . Ich glaube auch es gibt intelligentes Ausserirdische zur selben Zeit wie wir jetzt ,  aber unerreichbar.  Deswegen sollten wir unseren kostbaren Planeten (wo alles perfekt zusammenpasst : Klima,Vegetation,  Mond, Wasseranteil , alles eben ...) nicht so in die Tonne werfen.   Wer will schon auf dem Mars Leben?  Aber den Meissten ist es egal , siehe Japan , da werden einfach haufen Atomkraftwerke in unmittelbarer Nähe des Meeres gebaut auf einer hoch tektonischen Plattenzusammenführung  ,  aber egal.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Ich rede von sowas wie ZPMs in Stargate, also im Grunde sehr großen Batterien, die man, nachdem sie erschöpft sind, einfach wegwirft.



Ein ZPM bezieht sein Energie ja aus dem Vakuum des Subraumes.
Vakuumenergie ist jetzt nicht unwahrscheinlich, rein aus Sicht der Quantenphysik gibt es Vakuumenergie, man kann sie sogar nachweisen (allerdings streiten sich da die Geister noch). So gesehen ist es also möglich Energie aus dem Nichts zu erschaffen, was in der klassischen Physik nicht möglich ist (erster Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik).
Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, was das mit dem "Subraum" auf sich hat. Möglicherweise ist das eine Dimension, die wir nicht sehen können, weil sie so stark gekrümmt ist, aber vorhanden sein muss, um die Strings zu erklären (zumindest braucht die Stringtheorie mehrere Dimensionen, damit sie mathematisch funktioniert).
Also, ausschließen will ich nicht, dass man irgendwann die Energie eines anderen Bereiches anzapfen kann, egal wie kompliziert es auch sein wird. Aber dafür hat und sie Quantenphysik zu oft überrascht, als dass man einfach mal "nein" sagen kann.



axel25 schrieb:


> Wie wären deN Akkus, die das Schiff durch Thermowandler immerwieder bei Vorbeiflügen an Sternen auflädt?



Wenn ich das bei Stargate richtig verstanden hab, dann nimmt die "Destiny" das Plasma der Korona auf und verarbeitet es, wahrscheinlich um Fusionsreaktoren zu versorgen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie da noch keine ZPMs haben, sonst wäre man schon drauf gestoßen).



axel25 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich durch Sterne fliegen?



Durch nicht, aber man kann sich ihnen annähern. Das Problem ist ja nicht nur, dass die Korona der Sonne rund 1 Million Grad heiß ist (aber relativ dünn), sondern auch die Gravitation. Ein Raumschiff so nah bei einem Stern würde wahrscheinlich durch die Gravitation auseinander gerissen werden. Und da man Gravitation nicht abschirmen kann (wie dagegen Schutzschilde entwickeln?), wird das eben auch ein Problem sein. Es kommt halt darauf an, wie "fest" man ein Raumschiff bauen kann, das in der Lage ist, der Gravitation zu widerstehen.



axel25 schrieb:


> Also quasi mittendurch, bzw. durch die Oberste Schicht?



Theoretisch möglich. Denn die Korona ist sozusagen die Grenzschicht eines Sterns, das ist seine "Atmosphäre". Die Korona ist sehr dünn, dünner als ein Vakuum auf der Erde, sie ist deshalb so heiß, weil die Teilchen soviel kinetische Energie haben. Ein Festkörper dürfte wesentlich kühler sein.



axel25 schrieb:


> So ein Schiff müsste eigentlich sehr robust gebaut werden, um die Energieversorgung, Nahrung für die ersten Jahre, Lebenserhaltung, Maschinen etc. aufnehmen zu können.
> Von einer möglichen harten Landung ganz zu schweigen. Ich schätze, dass so ein Schiff eher aus gutem altem Stahl als aus Leichtmetall gebaut sein wird. Denn wenn man soweit ist, Planeten zu kolonisieren, dann dürfte der Antrieb zum Abheben für uns Menschen eher Nebensache sein.
> Kann man einen elektrischen Antrieb jetzt eigentlich in der Atmosphäre verwenden? Also nicht, ob das mit praktikablem Stromverbrauch zu schaffen wäre, sondern allgemein.



Ein Generationenschiff wird sicher nicht als Landungsschiff benutzt werden, dafür ist es viel zu groß, alleine durch seine Masse würde die Atmosphäre so stark komprimieret werden, dass sie so heiß wird, dass ein Plasma entsteht und den gesamten Landungsbereich unbewohnbar macht.
Man wird sicher extra Landungsschiffe haben, also Shuttles.
Als Baumaterial wird sicher weder Aluminium noch Stahl herhalten, ich tippe auf synthetisch hergestellte Verbundwerkstoffe, eventuell biologisch basierend.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mittendurch sicherlich nicht, denn Druck und Dichte im inneren sind extrem hoch (Stichwort: Unter welchen Bedingungen funktioniert Kernfusion?). Die Korona könnte man rein mechanisch passieren, aber es gibt keine Feststoffe, die auch nur einen Bruchteil der Hitze aushalten und es kann wohl als unwahrscheinlich gelten, dass sie überhaupt möglich sind - afaik alle uns bekannte Stoffe liegen schon bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen als Plasma vor.



Wie oben schon gesagt, die Korona ist deswegen so heiß, weil die Teilchen eine hohe kinetische Energie haben, aber da sie sehr dünn ist, kann ein Festkörper sicher einige Zeit durchhalten. Das Problem ist die Gravitation, sie ist deutlich stärker auf der Erde, ein Raumschiff könnte durch die unterschiedlich wirkende Gravitation auseinander gerissen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rückstoßantriebe funktionieren überall, klar. Aber wenn man große Mengen Gas hoher Dichte zur Verfügung hat, sind thermische Rückstoßantriebe effizienter. Da sich der Betrieb eines für interstellaren Flug konzipierten Reaktors (d.h. einem, der nur in Richtung des restlichen Schiffes abgeschirmt ist, innerhalb der Athmopsphäre verbietet, würde sicherlich kein Ionenantrieb für Landungen und Starts verwendet werden.
> Aber imho ist das auch gar nicht nötig, denn auf der Erde hat man andere Systeme zu Verfügung und aus der Kolonie müssen nur Menschen wieder starten können - die schwere Ausrüstung muss nur runter. Da ohnehin hohe Redundanzen und Reserven für die autarke Entwicklung der Kolonie eingeplant werden müssten, würde man einfach einen Teil der Ausrüstung absetzen, aber genug für einen Rückflug aller zurückhalten und erst nach dessen erfolgreicher Inbetriebnahme den Rest auf den Planeten bringen - alles kein Problem im Vergleich zum Bau eines riesigen Raumschiffes und dem finden eines potentiellen Ziels



Zum Verlassen des Sonnensystem könnte man ein Sonnensegel benutzen, als Antrieb wirkt hier der Sonnenwind. Gepaart mit der Beschleunigungswirkung der Gravitation der Planeten könnte ein Schiff das Sonnensystem verlassen. Die Frage ist natürlich, wie groß ein solches Segel sein muss.
Ich persönlich halte ein Ionenantrieb aber für realistischer. Ein Ionenantrieb beschleunigt zwar nicht so stark wie ein chemischer Antrieb, aber dafür ist er effizienter.
Das Problem ist aber immer die Versorgung des Antriebes mit Treibstoff, denn der müsste auch komplett mitgenommen werden und ein Generationenschiff, das zu 90% aus Treibstoff besteht ist alles andere als sicher.


----------



## axel25 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik reine Fiktion. Wir können elektrische Energie derzeit nur in chemischer (Batterien) oder elektrostatischer Form (Kondensatoren) direkt speichern. Die Leistungsfähigkeit von beiden ist mitlerweile durch Chemie/Stoffeigenschaften limitiert und nur sehr schwer zu steigern -> da wird nichts nenneswert größeres mehr kommen. Alle anderen Verfahren (die auch wieder quasi durchgängig auf chemische Reaktionen aufbauen, deren Potentiale gut erforscht und limitiert sind), muss die Speicherform durch ein sperates System (z.B. Brennstoffzelle) umwandeln und hat eine durch dieses limitierte Spitzenleistung.



Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon.
Wobei es mittlerweile interessante Brennstoffzellen gibt, die aus CO2 und Sauerstoff Wasser herstellen sowie Carbonat-Ionen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist man gerade bei 350MW-Leistung. Die könnten interessant vorallem im Verbund mit Reaktoren seien, da man aus dem Wasser wieder den Sauerstoff ziehen kann und das CO2 zu Carbonat "wird".



> Vermutlich nicht rentabel. Sterne sind ziemlich selten im Vergleich zum leeren Raum, man bräuchte also enorme Wandler- (ich würde allerdings Photovoltaik empfehlen) und Akkukapazitäten - da ist es einfacher, sich eine eigene Sonne in Form eines Fusionsreaktores mitzunehmen.


Wieso nicht? Die Energie beim nächsten Stern gibts gratis und eine "Tankfüllung" sollte doch für ein paar Lichtjahre reichen.



> Mittendurch sicherlich nicht, denn Druck und Dichte im inneren sind extrem hoch (Stichwort: Unter welchen Bedingungen funktioniert Kernfusion?). Die Korona könnte man rein mechanisch passieren, aber es gibt keine Feststoffe, die auch nur einen Bruchteil der Hitze aushalten und es kann wohl als unwahrscheinlich gelten, dass sie überhaupt möglich sind - afaik alle uns bekannte Stoffe liegen schon bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen als Plasma vor.


Ist nicht auch das Gas der Sonne dort Plasma, das heißt geladen?
Wenn ja, bräuchte man doch nur ein Magnetfeld, das das Gas abhält.



> Im Vergleich zur Länge der Reise dürfte die Energie zum starten sicherlich vernachlässigbar sein - die Energie zur späteren Beschleunigung und Abbremsung aber nicht. Leichtbau wäre somit sehr wichtig, aber aufgrund der enormen Abmessungen und der nötigen Haltbarkeit wirds natürlich trotzdem kein Fliegengewicht.


Naja, mal angenommen, Heim hatte recht. Dann würde ein mehrere Tesla-starkes Magnetfeld ausreichen, um ein Raumschiff mit g zu beschleunigen. Wenn man jetzt wie bei dem Warpantrieb (habe den richtigen Namen vergessen, irgendetwas mit B am Anfang) einfach mehrere Magnetfelder erzeugt und so unsere Dimensionen verlässt (Link zum Prinzip hier, ist leider sehr schlechtes Deutsch, aber eine bessere Zusammenfassung habe ich nicht gefunden, außer im englischen WiKi vielleicht)
 , dann sollte der Energiebedarf für den aktiven FTL-Flug vielleicht 1GW betragen.
Wenn ich jedoch daran denke, welche Leistungswerte Ionenantriebe für ein bißchen Schub erzeugen, dürfte man die meiste Energie durchaus beim Start benötigen (Für 1000kN etwa 9GW, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe).



> Rückstoßantriebe funktionieren überall, klar. Aber wenn man große Mengen Gas hoher Dichte zur Verfügung hat, sind thermische Rückstoßantriebe effizienter. Da sich der Betrieb eines für interstellaren Flug konzipierten Reaktors (d.h. einem, der nur in Richtung des restlichen Schiffes abgeschirmt ist, innerhalb der Athmopsphäre verbietet, würde sicherlich kein Ionenantrieb für Landungen und Starts verwendet werden.
> Aber imho ist das auch gar nicht nötig, denn auf der Erde hat man andere Systeme zu Verfügung und aus der Kolonie müssen nur Menschen wieder starten können - die schwere Ausrüstung muss nur runter. Da ohnehin hohe Redundanzen und Reserven für die autarke Entwicklung der Kolonie eingeplant werden müssten, würde man einfach einen Teil der Ausrüstung absetzen, aber genug für einen Rückflug aller zurückhalten und erst nach dessen erfolgreicher Inbetriebnahme den Rest auf den Planeten bringen - alles kein Problem im Vergleich zum Bau eines riesigen Raumschiffes und dem finden eines potentiellen Ziels



Naja, ein Kolonieschiff müsste doch eigentlich nur landen. Nach ein paar Jahren fliegen erste Nachschubschiffe hinterher. Zumindest in meiner Vorstellung .

@Quanti: Bei der Destiny bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie das macht, immerhin hieß es, dass sie in den Sternen die Energie tankt und speichert, aber nur noch 40% Speicherkapazität . Das entspricht eigentlich eher Akkus oder Kondensatoren.
Außer man sagt, die Plasma-Tanks seien beschädigt.
Wobei ein Fusionsreaktor meiner Meinung nach auch nicht den sonstigen Eigenschaften der Energieversorgung der Destiny entspricht, denn sie kann ja quasi solange mehr Energie aus den Speicherzellen ziehen, bis sie leer sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



axel25 schrieb:


> @Quanti: Bei der Destiny bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie das macht, immerhin hieß es, dass sie in den Sternen die Energie tankt und speichert, aber nur noch 40% Speicherkapazität . Das entspricht eigentlich eher Akkus oder Kondensatoren.
> Außer man sagt, die Plasma-Tanks seien beschädigt.
> Wobei ein Fusionsreaktor meiner Meinung nach auch nicht den sonstigen Eigenschaften der Energieversorgung der Destiny entspricht, denn sie kann ja quasi solange mehr Energie aus den Speicherzellen ziehen, bis sie leer sind.



Aber in welcher Form denn, wie will man das Plasma der Sonne nutzen?
Ich denke mal, dass den Drehbuchautoren einfach keine Idee eingefallen ist und das einfach so stehen gelassen haben, denn wie das alles funktioniert, wird nicht erklärt, obwohl das ja ein wichtiger Punkt ist.


----------



## axel25 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

Naja, Plasma ist heiß und hell-->Photovoltaik oder Thermowandler. Zumindest wäre das logisch,oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

Ein Plasma ist erst mal positiv geladen, da es ja aus Protonen besteht, ein Sonnenplasma wird sicher auch eine Menge freier Neutronen haben und einige Heliumkerne. Die Neutronen wirst du nicht "einfangen" können, sie reagieren eher mit der Außenhaut des Schiffes, welches dann auf Dauer radioaktiv wird.
Ich frag mich schon beim ersten Mal, wieso die "Destiny" überhaupt noch funktionieren kann, wenn sie schon so alt ist, wie dargestellt, aber schon mehrere Male in einen Stern geflogen, seit dem die Gruppe Menschen da ist. Das Raumschiff müsste so dermaßen strahlen, dass Leben darauf unmöglich ist, geschweige denn dass ein System noch korrekt arbeitet.


----------



## axel25 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

Ganz einfach: der Schild.

Ein starker Energieschild müsste auch bei einer Korona sämtliche Teilchen abhalten können, zumindest der Schild, der von der NASA entwickelt wird.

Er besteht meines Wissens nach aus Plasma, das von Magnetfeldern eingeschlossen ist. Das dürfte selbst einen Teil der Neutronen einfangen, oder?



> Ich frag mich schon beim ersten Mal, wieso die "Destiny" überhaupt noch funktionieren kann, wenn sie schon so alt ist, wie dargestellt, aber schon mehrere Male in einen Stern geflogen, seit dem die Gruppe Menschen da ist. Das Raumschiff müsste so dermaßen strahlen, dass Leben darauf unmöglich ist, geschweige denn dass ein System noch korrekt arbeitet.



Atlantis ist auch son eine Million Jahre alt, die Destiny wohl noch ein bißchen älter.
Wie langen funktionieren Transistoren, die sehr viel aushalten können? Ich glaube der älteste funktionierende ist über 40 Jahre alt, wieso also nicht eine Million. Wir haben bloß zuwenig Langzeiterfahrung damit.

Allerdings schein es insgesamt sehr robust zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: der Schild.
> 
> Ein starker Energieschild müsste auch bei einer Korona sämtliche Teilchen abhalten können, zumindest der Schild, der von der NASA entwickelt wird.



Was für ein Schild?
Du kannst letztendlich nur ein Magnetfeld erzeugen, dass das Schiff umschließt und (ähnlich wie bei der Erde) jedes geladene Teil ableitet. Andere "Schutzschilde" sind meiner Meinung nach nicht umsetzbar. Gammastrahlung kannst du nur durch Masse abschirmen, die Gammastrahlung hast du aber auch bei einer Sonne.
Bei der Erde wird aber eben nicht das Teilchen ablenkt, sondern dringt bei den Magnetpolen in die Atmosphäre ein, das würde auch einem Schiff mit Magnetschilden so gehen.
Die nächste Frage ist, wie stark muss ein solcher Schild sein? Woher soll die Energie dafür kommen?



axel25 schrieb:


> Er besteht meines Wissens nach aus Plasma, das von Magnetfeldern eingeschlossen ist. Das dürfte selbst einen Teil der Neutronen einfangen, oder?



Nö, Neutronen interessieren sich nicht für Magnetfelder, die wandern einfach hindurch.
Du kannst aber ein Plasma nur dann mit Magnetfeldern einschließen, wenn du das Magnetfeld um das Plasma legst (wie beim Fusionsreaktor), aber die außen liegenden Magneten, die also von der Strahlung getroffen werden, werden irgendwann ausfallen und damit fällt auch das Magnetfeld aus.



axel25 schrieb:


> Atlantis ist auch son eine Million Jahre alt, die Destiny wohl noch ein bißchen älter.
> Wie langen funktionieren Transistoren, die sehr viel aushalten können? Ich glaube der älteste funktionierende ist über 40 Jahre alt, wieso also nicht eine Million. Wir haben bloß zuwenig Langzeiterfahrung damit.



Transistoren altern, dagegen kannst du nichts machen, ein Akku ist auch irgendwann leer, auch wenn du ihn nicht benutzt (merke ich beim Notebook, wenn ich es lange nicht benutzt habe). Die Entropie nimmt stetig zu, nur durch Einsatz von Energie kannst du wieder "Ordnung" schaffen, in diesem Fall durch austauschen der defekten Teile.


----------



## axel25 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für ein Schild?
> Du kannst letztendlich nur ein Magnetfeld erzeugen, dass das Schiff umschließt und (ähnlich wie bei der Erde) jedes geladene Teil ableitet. Andere "Schutzschilde" sind meiner Meinung nach nicht umsetzbar. Gammastrahlung kannst du nur durch Masse abschirmen, die Gammastrahlung hast du aber auch bei einer Sonne.
> Bei der Erde wird aber eben nicht das Teilchen ablenkt, sondern dringt bei den Magnetpolen in die Atmosphäre ein, das würde auch einem Schiff mit Magnetschilden so gehen.
> Die nächste Frage ist, wie stark muss ein solcher Schild sein? Woher soll die Energie dafür kommen?



Aus den Thermowandlern. Indem du einfachs agst, ein bestimmter Teil der Stromerzeugung wir direkt in den Schild geleitet.



> Nö, Neutronen interessieren sich nicht für Magnetfelder, die wandern einfach hindurch.
> Du kannst aber ein Plasma nur dann mit Magnetfeldern einschließen, wenn du das Magnetfeld um das Plasma legst (wie beim Fusionsreaktor), aber die außen liegenden Magneten, die also von der Strahlung getroffen werden, werden irgendwann ausfallen und damit fällt auch das Magnetfeld aus.



Schonmal an Supraleiter, supraleitende Magneten oder ähnliches gedacht? 
Bei denen legt sich das Magnetfeld vorallem um sie herum, auch in entsprechenden Entfernungen. Und wenn du mehrere Schichten Leiter hast, hast du auch verschiedne Schichten, die du mit Plasma "füllen" kannst.



> Transistoren altern, dagegen kannst du nichts machen, ein Akku ist auch irgendwann leer, auch wenn du ihn nicht benutzt (merke ich beim Notebook, wenn ich es lange nicht benutzt habe). Die Entropie nimmt stetig zu, nur durch Einsatz von Energie kannst du wieder "Ordnung" schaffen, in diesem Fall durch austauschen der defekten Teile.



Könnten sie 1 Million-Jahre halten? Beziehungsweise, gibt es etwas ähnliches wie Transisoren und Röhren, das solange halten könnte.

Bezüglich der Energiesammler der Destiny: Kann es sein, dass sie tatsächlich Plasma sammelt, dann die Energie mit Thermowandlern rauszieht und es teilweise für ihre Triebwerke verwendet. Die Bremsraketen sahen nämlich eher chemisch aus, die Triebwerke der Shuttles ebenfalls, das einzig elektrische ist der Hauptantrieb mit den FTL-Modulen.
Soll heißen, dass sie den Wasserstoff abkühlt und wieder als Brennstoff verwendet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



axel25 schrieb:


> Aus den Thermowandlern. Indem du einfachs agst, ein bestimmter Teil der Stromerzeugung wir direkt in den Schild geleitet.



Du musst dich von der "Destiny" wieder lösen, das ist Fernsehen und nicht umsetzbar. ein starkes Magnetfeld kannst du erzeugen, du musst das Schiff aber dagegen absichern.



axel25 schrieb:


> Schonmal an Supraleiter, supraleitende Magneten oder ähnliches gedacht?
> Bei denen legt sich das Magnetfeld vorallem um sie herum, auch in entsprechenden Entfernungen. Und wenn du mehrere Schichten Leiter hast, hast du auch verschiedne Schichten, die du mit Plasma "füllen" kannst.



Klar kenne ich die, was anderes als supraleitende Magneten kannst du eh nicht nutzen und ich wiederhole mich gerne, ein Plasma kannst du nur einschließen, wenn du ein Magnetfeld drumherum legst. Ein offenes Magnetfeld würde das Plasma ja auch abstoßen, je nach Magnetfeldlinien (sieht du ja an der Sonne, Magnetstürme schleudern große Mengen Plasma von der Sonne weg, weil es ein offenes Magnetfeld ist).



axel25 schrieb:


> Könnten sie 1 Million-Jahre halten? Beziehungsweise, gibt es etwas ähnliches wie Transisoren und Röhren, das solange halten könnte.



Es gibt Bücher, die sehr alt sind und entsprechend aussehen, Höhlenmalereien sind einige tausend Jahre alt und sehen dementsprechend aus. Eine Million Jahre ist noch mal eine Ecke mehr und wir reden hier nicht von etwas Analogem, wie einem Buch, sondern von Technologie. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass etwas so lange halten kann, es läuft ja die ganze Zeit (die Destiny) und wenn niemand repariert (der Entropie entgegen wirkt), dann geht früher oder später eben was kaputt.
Meine ersten selbst gebrannten CDs/DVDs sind teilweise auch schon im Eimer, obwohl sie angeblich 50 Jahre halten sollen. Wenn man bedenkt, wie die Haltbarkeit von Festplatten ist, dann würde ich sagen, dass ein Computer, den du in 1000 Jahren wieder einschalten willst (also z.B. deinen. Den packst du weg, luftdicht abgeschlossen und in 1000 Jahren holst du ihn wieder raus), nicht mehr funktionieren wird.



axel25 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Energiesammler der Destiny: Kann es sein, dass sie tatsächlich Plasma sammelt, dann die Energie mit Thermowandlern rauszieht und es teilweise für ihre Triebwerke verwendet. Die Bremsraketen sahen nämlich eher chemisch aus, die Triebwerke der Shuttles ebenfalls, das einzig elektrische ist der Hauptantrieb mit den FTL-Modulen.
> Soll heißen, dass sie den Wasserstoff abkühlt und wieder als Brennstoff verwendet.



Keine Ahnung, was sie sammeln, das wird ja nie erklärt, es wird auch nie erklärt, welchen Antrieb sie als Sublichtantrieb nutzen, nur der FTL ist bekannt, aber dessen Funktionsweise ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt, die Korona ist deswegen so heiß, weil die Teilchen eine hohe kinetische Energie haben, aber da sie sehr dünn ist, kann ein Festkörper sicher einige Zeit durchhalten. Das Problem ist die Gravitation, sie ist deutlich stärker auf der Erde, ein Raumschiff könnte durch die unterschiedlich wirkende Gravitation auseinander gerissen werden.



Die Gravitation wäre "nur" ein Problem der Festigkeit - da hat die Materialforschung noch Potential (an Board zu überleben wird ein anderes Thema  ), aber die Hitze kommt nicht nur aus der Korna selbst, sondern auch direkt als Strahlungsenergie aus dem Fusionsreaktor, der fast 50% deines Gesichtsfeldes einnimmt. Das sind enorme Energiemengen und es gibt so nah an der Sonne keine Möglichkeit, sie abzuführen. Solar Probe + soll auf 8,5 Sonnenradien ran und muss dazu bereits 1800K aushalten, die Korona beginnt so bei 2-3 Sonnenradien. Wenn du richtig eintauchen wolltest, wäre die Hitze mindestens 1-2 Größenordnungen höher. Da schmilzt alles.
Nicht vergessen: Der Hintergedanke der ganzen Aktion ist ja eben die hohe Energiemenge, die dort vorliegt 



> Zum Verlassen des Sonnensystem könnte man ein Sonnensegel benutzen, als Antrieb wirkt hier der Sonnenwind. Gepaart mit der Beschleunigungswirkung der Gravitation der Planeten könnte ein Schiff das Sonnensystem verlassen. Die Frage ist natürlich, wie groß ein solches Segel sein muss.
> Ich persönlich halte ein Ionenantrieb aber für realistischer. Ein Ionenantrieb beschleunigt zwar nicht so stark wie ein chemischer Antrieb, aber dafür ist er effizienter.
> Das Problem ist aber immer die Versorgung des Antriebes mit Treibstoff, denn der müsste auch komplett mitgenommen werden und ein Generationenschiff, das zu 90% aus Treibstoff besteht ist alles andere als sicher.



Wir sprachen hier bislang von ConNervos Flug zu einem anderen Planeten, d.h. keinem Generationenschiff. Für so eine Reise wären Sonnensegel imho ungeeignet (wenn man technisch soweit ist, könnte man das Schiff selbst vielleicht einige Jahrzehnte mit Segeln und Swing-By Beschleunigen lassen und die Besatzung erst nachträglich mit einem kleinen, schnellen Schiff an Board bringen). Wegen der Treibstoffproblematik schlug ich die Kombination aus Teilchenbeschleuniger und Ablenkeinheit vor:
Wenn ich jetzt mal riskanterweise Newton mit Einstein kreuze, dann müsste man zur Beschleunigung eines Teilchens auf fast-C unbegrenzt hohe Energiemengen einsetzen können - daraus müsste umgekehrt ein nahezu unbegrenzt hoher Impuls pro Teilchen für den Beschleuniger folgen. So wird das Treibstoffproblem zu einem Energieproblem.




axel25 schrieb:


> Wobei es mittlerweile interessante Brennstoffzellen gibt, die aus CO2 und Sauerstoff Wasser herstellen sowie Carbonat-Ionen.



Würde mich wundern, denn dann würden sie Wassertstoffatome aus dem nichts erzeugen. CO2 zu Carbonat ist (zumindest in wässriger Lösung) auch keine energieabgebende Reaktion und keine, die Sauerstoff benötigt (sondern eben Wasser selbst).



> Wieso nicht? Die Energie beim nächsten Stern gibts gratis und eine "Tankfüllung" sollte doch für ein paar Lichtjahre reichen.



Eben nicht. Bzw. der Tank wäre riesig - und du bräuchtest immer noch eine Tankvorrichtung, oder willst du um jeden Stern ein Jahrzehnt kreisen (was aufgrund der Bahnparameter gar nicht möglich wäre)? Der Vorschlag würde die Masse des Schiffes mehr steigern, als ein Reaktor, der über die Dauer des Fluges die gleiche Menge Energie liefert.



> Ist nicht auch das Gas der Sonne dort Plasma, das heißt geladen?
> Wenn ja, bräuchte man doch nur ein Magnetfeld, das das Gas abhält.



Siehe oben: Es gibt auch noch die Hitze selbst, du willst eben gerade die Hitze nutzen - und so ganz pauschal weicht Plasma auch keinem Magnetfeld aus, es weißt schließlich keine Ladungsdifferenz auf.



> Naja, mal angenommen, Heim hatte recht. Dann...



Warum nicht Roddenberry? Bei dem ist das ganze wesentlich bequemer.
Sobald irgendjemand ankommt, und einen funktionierden FTL Antrieb für Raumschiffe auf Quantenefekten postuliert gibt es genau zwei Optionen. A) er hat unrecht B) er kann makroskopische Effekte auf Quantenprozesse zurückführen, das heißt er hat die Weltformel gefunden.
Letzteres hätte man vermutlich mitgekommen, bleibt A).



> Naja, ein Kolonieschiff müsste doch eigentlich nur landen. Nach ein paar Jahren fliegen erste Nachschubschiffe hinterher. Zumindest in meiner Vorstellung .



Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte jedes Schiff in der Lage sein, unverrichteter Dinge zurückzukehren.


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst dich von der "Destiny" wieder lösen, das ist Fernsehen und nicht umsetzbar. ein starkes Magnetfeld kannst du erzeugen, du musst das Schiff aber dagegen absichern.



Zwecks Störungen der Elektronik? Ich finde die Destiny nur faszinierend, denn mit dem in den Sternen "tanken" würde man sich Reaktoren oä. sparen können.



> Klar kenne ich die, was anderes als supraleitende Magneten kannst du eh nicht nutzen und ich wiederhole mich gerne, ein Plasma kannst du nur einschließen, wenn du ein Magnetfeld drumherum legst. Ein offenes Magnetfeld würde das Plasma ja auch abstoßen, je nach Magnetfeldlinien (sieht du ja an der Sonne, Magnetstürme schleudern große Mengen Plasma von der Sonne weg, weil es ein offenes Magnetfeld ist).



Die Magnetfelder werden bei zwei nebeneinander gestellten Magneten doch auch zwei "Schalen" bilden, oder nicht?
Ich meine, dass man die Spulen, die das Feld erzeugen, einfach zwei Meter auseinander leigt, dann müsste doch zwischen den Magnetfeldern ein Raum instehen, in dem das Plasma eghalten werden kann.



> Es gibt Bücher, die sehr alt sind und entsprechend aussehen, Höhlenmalereien sind einige tausend Jahre alt und sehen dementsprechend aus. Eine Million Jahre ist noch mal eine Ecke mehr und wir reden hier nicht von etwas Analogem, wie einem Buch, sondern von Technologie. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass etwas so lange halten kann, es läuft ja die ganze Zeit (die Destiny) und wenn niemand repariert (der Entropie entgegen wirkt), dann geht früher oder später eben was kaputt.
> Meine ersten selbst gebrannten CDs/DVDs sind teilweise auch schon im Eimer, obwohl sie angeblich 50 Jahre halten sollen. Wenn man bedenkt, wie die Haltbarkeit von Festplatten ist, dann würde ich sagen, dass ein Computer, den du in 1000 Jahren wieder einschalten willst (also z.B. deinen. Den packst du weg, luftdicht abgeschlossen und in 1000 Jahren holst du ihn wieder raus), nicht mehr funktionieren wird.



Naja, manche Intelprozessoren aus den 70ern, 80ern laufen immernoch einwandfrei.Aber du hast recht, eine Million Jahre ist eine sehr lange Zeitspanne für alles.



> Keine Ahnung, was sie sammeln, das wird ja nie erklärt, es wird auch nie erklärt, welchen Antrieb sie als Sublichtantrieb nutzen, nur der FTL ist bekannt, aber dessen Funktionsweise ist nicht bekannt.



Er leuchtet bläulich wie ein Ionenantrieb, daher meine Vermutung. Logisch wären sowohl Thermowandler und ähnliches als auch eine Plasma-Tankfüllung.
Wie sieht es in der Richtung eigentlich mit entspannen und durch Turbinen schicken aus? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gravitation wäre "nur" ein Problem der Festigkeit - da hat die Materialforschung noch Potential (an Board zu überleben wird ein anderes Thema  ), aber die Hitze kommt nicht nur aus der Korna selbst, sondern auch direkt als Strahlungsenergie aus dem Fusionsreaktor, der fast 50% deines Gesichtsfeldes einnimmt. Das sind enorme Energiemengen und es gibt so nah an der Sonne keine Möglichkeit, sie abzuführen. Solar Probe + soll auf 8,5 Sonnenradien ran und muss dazu bereits 1800K aushalten, die Korona beginnt so bei 2-3 Sonnenradien. Wenn du richtig eintauchen wolltest, wäre die Hitze mindestens 1-2 Größenordnungen höher. Da schmilzt alles.
> Nicht vergessen: Der Hintergedanke der ganzen Aktion ist ja eben die hohe Energiemenge, die dort vorliegt



Es gibt auch Wandler, die Starhlung in Enegrie umwandeln können, aber auch nur einen Teil. Wäre dann vllt. auch etwas für den Schild .


> Wir sprachen hier bislang von ConNervos Flug zu einem anderen Planeten, d.h. keinem Generationenschiff. Für so eine Reise wären Sonnensegel imho ungeeignet (wenn man technisch soweit ist, könnte man das Schiff selbst vielleicht einige Jahrzehnte mit Segeln und Swing-By Beschleunigen lassen und die Besatzung erst nachträglich mit einem kleinen, schnellen Schiff an Board bringen). Wegen der Treibstoffproblematik schlug ich die Kombination aus Teilchenbeschleuniger und Ablenkeinheit vor:
> Wenn ich jetzt mal riskanterweise Newton mit Einstein kreuze, dann müsste man zur Beschleunigung eines Teilchens auf fast-C unbegrenzt hohe Energiemengen einsetzen können - daraus müsste umgekehrt ein nahezu unbegrenzt hoher Impuls pro Teilchen für den Beschleuniger folgen. So wird das Treibstoffproblem zu einem Energieproblem.



Das würde mehrere Gigawatt benötigen. Das wären dann vielleicht um die 4 kommerzielle, entsprechend große Reaktoren.




> Würde mich wundern, denn dann würden sie Wassertstoffatome aus dem nichts erzeugen. CO2 zu Carbonat ist (zumindest in wässriger Lösung) auch keine energieabgebende Reaktion und keine, die Sauerstoff benötigt (sondern eben Wasser selbst).



Meinte das hier. Und habe mich geirrt, es entshet auch wieder CO2. Und man braucht Wasserstoff, den man aber in Sternen zur Genüge finden dürfte, oder Nicht?



> Eben nicht. Bzw. der Tank wäre riesig - und du bräuchtest immer noch eine Tankvorrichtung, oder willst du um jeden Stern ein Jahrzehnt kreisen (was aufgrund der Bahnparameter gar nicht möglich wäre)? Der Vorschlag würde die Masse des Schiffes mehr steigern, als ein Reaktor, der über die Dauer des Fluges die gleiche Menge Energie liefert.



Wieso denn? Es wäre einfach ein großer leerer Raum im Schiff, abegsichert mit Magnetfeldern.
Tanken könnte es beim Durchflug durch die Korona.



> Siehe oben: Es gibt auch noch die Hitze selbst, du willst eben gerade die Hitze nutzen - und so ganz pauschal weicht Plasma auch keinem Magnetfeld aus, es weißt schließlich keine Ladungsdifferenz auf.
> 
> Warum nicht Roddenberry? Bei dem ist das ganze wesentlich bequemer.
> Sobald irgendjemand ankommt, und einen funktionierden FTL Antrieb für Raumschiffe auf Quantenefekten postuliert gibt es genau zwei Optionen. A) er hat unrecht B) er kann makroskopische Effekte auf Quantenprozesse zurückführen, das heißt er hat die Weltformel gefunden.
> Letzteres hätte man vermutlich mitgekommen, bleibt A).



Das war Heims Ziel, er wird momentan einfach nicht beachtet, soll heißen, es hat noch keiner richtig nachgerechenet.
Warum das so ist, kann man im WiKi lesen.



> Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte jedes Schiff in der Lage sein, unverrichteter Dinge zurückzukehren.



Muss aber nicht .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in der Richtung eigentlich mit entspannen und durch Turbinen schicken aus?



Dafür brauchst du etwas, das unter Druck steht - tut das Plasma in der Korona aber nicht und weiter unten in der Sonne auch nur, weil es eben weiter unten ist.



> Es gibt auch Wandler, die Starhlung in Enegrie umwandeln können, aber auch nur einen Teil. Wäre dann vllt. auch etwas für den Schild .



Es gibt meines Wissens nach kein Verfahren, dass Wärmeenergie direkt in eine höhere Form umwandelt. Um elektrische Energie zu gewinnen, musst du mindestens mit optischen Wellenlängen oder höher anfangen bzw. auf Teilchen"strahlung" setzen (Photovoltaik bzw. Betavoltaik). Thermowandler können nur Temperaturdifferenzen nutzen (und sie sind ziemlich schlecht darin), dass heißt du müsstest die Hitze doch irgendwie von der anderen Seite des Wandlers abführen, der Wandler selbst macht da keinen nenneswerten Unterschied zur einer normalen Außenhülle. Dummerweise ist die einzige Abführmethode im All Wärmestrahlung - und die ist direkt aus der Korona heraus bereits maximal (gibt schließlich nichts, was die Abstrahlung blockiert), d.h. du kannst keine niedrigeren Temperaturen und somit keine Differenz erzeugen.



> Das würde mehrere Gigawatt benötigen. Das wären dann vielleicht um die 4 kommerzielle, entsprechend große Reaktoren.



Tjo - ist halt so. Aber Batterien, die eine vergleichbare Leistung speichern könnten, wären um Größenordnungen größer.
(an der Stelle nicht vergessen: Ein Atomreaktor auf einem Raumschiff braucht ein deutlich kleineres Strahlungsschild und kein Containment, würde also viel kleiner ausfallen, als ein Kernkraftwerk. (siehe die russischen und amerikanischen Pläne für Atomflugzeuge, die letztlich an der Strahlenfreisetzung in die Athmosphäre scheiterten - nicht am Gewicht)



> Meinte das hier. Und habe mich geirrt, es entshet auch wieder CO2. Und man braucht Wasserstoff, den man aber in Sternen zur Genüge finden dürfte, oder Nicht?



So ähnlich, wie man Methan in der Flame eines Gasherdes "findet" 



> Wieso denn? Es wäre einfach ein großer leerer Raum im Schiff, abegsichert mit Magnetfeldern.
> Tanken könnte es beim Durchflug durch die Korona.



?
Was genau willst du jetzt tanken? Bislang war von elektrischer Energie die Rede, die in Sonnennäher erzeugt werden sollte, dafür bräuchte man extrem schwere Batterien. Jetzt scheinst du von Plasma auszugehen, das aber entweder nicht lange Plasma bleibt oder dir das Raumschiff zerschmilzt oder ein Eindämmungssystem erfordert, gegen das ein Fusionsreaktor ein Kinderspiel ist.


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du etwas, das unter Druck steht - tut das Plasma in der Korona aber nicht und weiter unten in der Sonne auch nur, weil es eben weiter unten ist.


 
Naja, Plasma ist doch warm, du saugst es während des durchfluges an und durhc die Hitze müsste es sich doch sehr gut entspannen lassen, oder nicht?

E





> s gibt meines Wissens nach kein Verfahren, dass Wärmeenergie direkt in eine höhere Form umwandelt. Um elektrische Energie zu gewinnen, musst du mindestens mit optischen Wellenlängen oder höher anfangen bzw. auf Teilchen"strahlung" setzen (Photovoltaik bzw. Betavoltaik). Thermowandler können nur Temperaturdifferenzen nutzen (und sie sind ziemlich schlecht darin), dass heißt du müsstest die Hitze doch irgendwie von der anderen Seite des Wandlers abführen, der Wandler selbst macht da keinen nenneswerten Unterschied zur einer normalen Außenhülle. Dummerweise ist die einzige Abführmethode im All Wärmestrahlung - und die ist direkt aus der Korona heraus bereits maximal (gibt schließlich nichts, was die Abstrahlung blockiert), d.h. du kannst keine niedrigeren Temperaturen und somit keine Differenz erzeugen.



Wird seit Jahr(zehnt)en in der Raumfahrt verwendet: Betavoltaik und Thermoelemente. Zumindest letzteres, während ersteres möglich ist.



> Tjo - ist halt so. Aber Batterien, die eine vergleichbare Leistung speichern könnten, wären um Größenordnungen größer.
> (an der Stelle nicht vergessen: Ein Atomreaktor auf einem Raumschiff braucht ein deutlich kleineres Strahlungsschild und kein Containment, würde also viel kleiner ausfallen, als ein Kernkraftwerk. (siehe die russischen und amerikanischen Pläne für Atomflugzeuge, die letztlich an der Strahlenfreisetzung in die Athmosphäre scheiterten - nicht am Gewicht)



Der Reaktor wäre auch bei Landungen praktisch. Außerdem währe da die Gefahr für an/abfliegende Shuttles oder allgemein andere Flubobjekte, vonder Besatzung abgesehen.
Außerdem währe es an sich praktisch, das Schiff mit zB. Bleigittern oder ähnlichem vor Strahlung zu schützen.
Containment ala AKW mit Sicherheit nicht, aber eine Schutzhülle sollte es mindestens sein für den Reaktor.




> So ähnlich, wie man Methan in der Flame eines Gasherdes "findet"



He, der Stern darf ruhig was von seinem Brennstoff abgeben .




> Was genau willst du jetzt tanken? Bislang war von elektrischer Energie die Rede, die in Sonnennäher erzeugt werden sollte, dafür bräuchte man extrem schwere Batterien. Jetzt scheinst du von Plasma auszugehen, das aber entweder nicht lange Plasma bleibt oder dir das Raumschiff zerschmilzt oder ein Eindämmungssystem erfordert, gegen das ein Fusionsreaktor ein Kinderspiel ist.



Entweder oder Oder oder Beides. Wobei die elektrische Energie praktischer klingt, nämlich aus dem Grund, den du angeführt hast, dem Eindämmsystem.
Da klingt ein Schild, der spontan die 1/2 des prodzierten Stroms erhält fast schon stinkeinfach dagegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

@all: Die vollkommen Offtopic-liegende und nicht im geringsten an bestehende Posts anknüpfende Diskussion zu schwarzen Löchern&folgendes wurde ausgelagert.



axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, Plasma ist doch warm, du saugst es während des durchfluges an und durhc die Hitze müsste es sich doch sehr gut entspannen lassen, oder nicht?



Nö. Es ist schon maximal entspannt.



> Wird seit Jahr(zehnt)en in der Raumfahrt verwendet: Betavoltaik und Thermoelemente. Zumindest letzteres, während ersteres möglich ist.



Äh: Das sind jetzt zwei von den dreien, von denen ich gerade gesprochen habe und die ausdrücklich nicht geeignet sind.



> Der Reaktor wäre auch bei Landungen praktisch. Außerdem währe da die Gefahr für an/abfliegende Shuttles oder allgemein andere Flubobjekte, vonder Besatzung abgesehen.
> Außerdem währe es an sich praktisch, das Schiff mit zB. Bleigittern oder ähnlichem vor Strahlung zu schützen.
> Containment ala AKW mit Sicherheit nicht, aber eine Schutzhülle sollte es mindestens sein für den Reaktor.



Nen Druckbehälter braucht er sicherlich und irgendwie will man seine Energie ja allein zur Nutzung auffangen 
Aber ihn so abzuschirmen, dass man ihn landen kann, wäre vollkommene Verschwendung und auch für den Schutz von Shuttles würde ich ihn nicht vorbereiten. Wenn die zum Einsatz kommen, hat er seine Aufgabe getan und kann abgeschaltet werden, der Reststrahlung kann man durch entsprechende Flugbahnen ausweichen. Ein Schiff für derartige Entfernungen dürfte jedenfalls zu >80% aus Antrieb bestehen und 99,99% seiner Zeit mit fliegen verbringen. Da vergrößert man die Masse nicht um ein x-faches, wenn es nicht der Reisgeschwindigkeit zu gute kommt


----------



## On/OFF (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nen Druckbehälter braucht er sicherlich und irgendwie will man seine Energie ja allein zur Nutzung auffangen
> Aber ihn so abzuschirmen, dass man ihn landen kann, wäre vollkommene Verschwendung und auch für den Schutz von Shuttles würde ich ihn nicht vorbereiten. Wenn die zum Einsatz kommen, hat er seine Aufgabe getan und kann abgeschaltet werden, der Reststrahlung kann man durch entsprechende Flugbahnen ausweichen. Ein Schiff für derartige Entfernungen dürfte jedenfalls zu >80% aus Antrieb bestehen und 99,99% seiner Zeit mit fliegen verbringen. Da vergrößert man die Masse nicht um ein x-faches, wenn es nicht der Reisgeschwindigkeit zu gute kommt



Von welcher Reisegeschwindigkeit redest du?   selbst dann wäre die Entfernung zu groß............


----------



## axel25 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Ich hatte gerade die neue PM in der Hand: Nachdem man wieder an Festkernreaktorantrieben forscht, will man sie genügend abschirmen, um sie zum Starten/Landen in Atmosphären verwenden zu können.

Das kann man auf Grund der wesentlich höheren Leistung dieser Antriebe machen. Und wer sagt, das man den Reaktor nicht auch auf dem Plantenen brauchen könnte?



> Äh: Das sind jetzt zwei von den dreien, von denen ich gerade gesprochen habe und die ausdrücklich nicht geeignet sind.



Jetzt weiß ich, auf was du hinaus wolltest.
Wobei ich zum Beispiel bei Betavoltaik kein Problem sehe, geht glaube ich auch mit Gamma-Starhlung.

Bei den Thermowandlern fallen mir mehrere Möglichkeiten ein:

1) Du benutzt die abgebene Wärme zum Aufheizen von Wasser und zum Abkochen, sowie eventuell um daraus wieder durch Thermolyse Sauerstoff und Wasserstoff zu kriegen, ersteren für die Atmosphäre an Bord, letzeres für die von mir angesprochene Brennstoffzelle. Das CO2 kann man ja wiederum in Tanks stecken und vielleicht dem nächsten Stern überlassen.

2) Der Durchflug des Raumschiffes dürfte ähnliche Verwirbelungen erzeugen, wie es das Schiff in der Erdatmosphäre erzeugen dürfte. Das heißt, es schiebt einen Teil des Gases (Plasmas?) der Korona vor sich her, dahinter entshet "Unterdruck". Das Gas dehnt sich dahinter aus und entspannt sich, es dürfte ein Stück weit kälter sein, als das vor dem Schiff. Diese Temperaturdifferenz könnte reichen.
Bitte sag mir, wenn ich mich irre.

@On/OFF: Mit Nuklearantrieb wären es nur 4 Jahrzente.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Von welcher Reisegeschwindigkeit redest du?   selbst dann wäre die Entfernung zu groß............



"So schnell wie möglich" wäre deswegen das Ziel 
Ich denke mal, eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit am Scheitelpunkt von 0,5 c wäre mit unserer Technik das höchste der Gefühle. (@quanti oder wer anders: Könnt ihr ausrechnen, welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ein Schiff hat, dass mit konstanter Kraft über eine Entfernung von 15 la auf diese Geschwindigkeit beschleunigt und dann wieder abbremst und welche Zeit währenddessen an Board vergeht?)




axel25 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade die neue PM in der Hand: Nachdem man wieder an Festkernreaktorantrieben forscht, will man sie genügend abschirmen, um sie zum Starten/Landen in Atmosphären verwenden zu können.



PM ist nicht immer die verlässlichste Quelle, für alles, was in der Zukunft (oder Vergangenheit  ) liegt.
Das einzige, was ich unter dem Stichwort finden kann, ist aber ein thermischer Antrieb in direkter/dreckiger Bauweise, dessen Einsatz sich in Athmosphären von selbst verbietet. Interstellar müsste man sich dessen Treibsstoffverbrauch angucken, denn im Gegensatz zu meinem Beschleunigervorschlag dürfte er wesentlich größere Mengen Reaktionsmasse brauchen.



> Das kann man auf Grund der wesentlich höheren Leistung dieser Antriebe machen. Und wer sagt, das man den Reaktor nicht auch auf dem Plantenen brauchen könnte?



Die gesamte Reaktorleistung kann man definitiv nicht gebrauchen, maximal einen kleinen Teil - schließlich muss die Energiequelle genug leisten, um den Energiebedarf der Meschen zu decken, um die Lebenserhaltung und Grundversorgung zu gewährleisten und vor allem um das Raumschiff anzutreiben. Auf dem Planeten wäre nur noch der direkte Energiebedarf übrig, den Rest sollte der Planet hoffentlich selbst liefern könnte.
Aber selbst wenn man dafür einen Reaktor nutzen möchte, wäre es zu untersuchen, ob es einfacher ist, für diesen ein komplettes Containment,... mitfliegen zu lassen, oder am Ziel z.B. ein Loch in einer entsprechenden Gesteinsformation zu schaffen.



> Jetzt weiß ich, auf was du hinaus wolltest.
> Wobei ich zum Beispiel bei Betavoltaik kein Problem sehe, geht glaube ich auch mit Gamma-Starhlung.



Prinzipiell würde dass dann eher von Photovoltaik abstammen - aber afaik ist es mit Gamma-Strahlung gar nicht möglich. Das Problem ist ja schließlich, dass die so leicht überall durchgeht. Wenn man sie Auffangen und sogar direkt in elektrische Energie umwandeln könnte, dann wäre Atommüll eine wertvolle Energiequelle 
Auf alle Fälle würde es sich bei einem Strahlungsbasierten Energiekonzept nicht mehr rentieren, bis in die Korona zu fliegen - man stände aber weiterhin vor dem Problem der recht geringen Leistungsdichte aller bekannten Nutzungsformen.



> Bei den Thermowandlern fallen mir mehrere Möglichkeiten ein:
> 
> 1) Du benutzt die abgebene Wärme zum Aufheizen von Wasser und zum Abkochen, sowie eventuell um daraus wieder durch Thermolyse Sauerstoff und Wasserstoff zu kriegen, ersteren für die Atmosphäre an Bord, letzeres für die von mir angesprochene Brennstoffzelle. Das CO2 kann man ja wiederum in Tanks stecken und vielleicht dem nächsten Stern überlassen.



a) Woher soviel Wasser nehmen? Mitführen würde wieder eine riesige Masse bedeuten
b) Themolyse von H2O setzt erst bei Temperaturen ein, bei denen die Baustoffe aktueller Raumschiffe flüssig sind
c) Die Energieeffizienz ist gering, das Überhitzungsproblem bekomst du so nicht gelöst
d) Tanks für Druckgas wären riesig und schwer, Tanks für Kälte verflüssigtes Gas wären immer noch riesig - und würden weiteren Kühlbedarf schaffen



> 2) Der Durchflug des Raumschiffes dürfte ähnliche Verwirbelungen erzeugen, wie es das Schiff in der Erdatmosphäre erzeugen dürfte. Das heißt, es schiebt einen Teil des Gases (Plasmas?) der Korona vor sich her, dahinter entshet "Unterdruck". Das Gas dehnt sich dahinter aus und entspannt sich, es dürfte ein Stück weit kälter sein, als das vor dem Schiff. Diese Temperaturdifferenz könnte reichen.
> Bitte sag mir, wenn ich mich irre.



Tust du: Die Entspannung hinterm dem Raumschiff wäre genauso groß, wie die Verdichtung vor dem Raumschiff - und sie würde genauso viel Temperatursenkung, wie der Anstieg am vorderen Ende bedeuten. D.h. zur Kühlung des Raumschiffes ist sie komplett ungeeignet. (Zur Energiegewinnung erst recht, denn sie entspricht nur einer sehr ineffizienten Nutzung derjenigen Energie, die der Raumschiffbewegung durch die Reibung verloren geht)

Davon abgesehen weiß ich nicht, ob sich tatsächlich Wirbel ausbilden würde. Die Teilchenabstände in der Korona sind riesig im Vergleich zur Athmosphäre (die Teilchengeschwindigkeit erst recht), da dürften aerodynamische Regeln nicht mehr Anwendbar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "So schnell wie möglich" wäre deswegen das Ziel
> Ich denke mal, eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit am Scheitelpunkt von 0,5 c wäre mit unserer Technik das höchste der Gefühle. (@quanti oder wer anders: Könnt ihr ausrechnen, welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ein Schiff hat, dass mit konstanter Kraft über eine Entfernung von 15 la auf diese Geschwindigkeit beschleunigt und dann wieder abbremst und welche Zeit währenddessen an Board vergeht?)


 
Mich würde erst mal interessieren, mit welcher Technologie du auf 0,5c beschleunigen willst?
Die Menschen können derzeit gerade mal auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Erde beschleunigen, alles andere ist nur Schwung holen durch die Gravitation eines Planeten, also dieses als Schleuder benutzen, eigenständiges Beschleunigen ist nicht in diesem Maße möglich. Von 0,5c ganz zu schweigen. Auch ein Flug zum Mars kann nur unter günstigen Bedingungen erfolgen, die Erde dient dabei als Schleuder, man umkreist sie so schnell wie es geht und lässt sich dann wie aus einem Katapult auf den Mars abfeuern, man fliegt ihm hinterher und holt ihn dann in einem halben Jahr ein. Der Rückflug würde genauso ablaufen. Daher kann man auch nicht einfach zur Erde zurück kehren, wenn die Landung nicht geklappt hat, denn die Erde muss erst in Position sein, ehe man sich vom Mars wegschleudern lässt.
Eine falsche Berechnung und man fliegt an der Erde vorbei in den freien Raum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

S.o.:
Das Grundkonzept sieht eine nuklear Energiequelle und einen sehr leistungsfähigen Ionenantrieb, möglicherweise in Bauweise eines Teilchenbeschleunigers vor. Das resultierende Schiff wäre viele Größenordnungen größer, als alles uns bekannte (es soll alles für eine Kolonialsierung sowie mehrere Jahrzehnte Raumflug transportieren - und dann nochmal das fünf- bis zehnfache dieser Masse in Form von Antrieb (eine Beschleunigung mit 0,5-1g erscheint wünschenswert) - es geht eher um das technisch denkbare (zudem in "mehreren Jahrhunderten", denn logischerweise würde man vorher eine Sonde zum denkbaren Zielplaneten schicken und den kennen wir bislang nicht mal), denn um das praktisch machbare. Und im Gegensatz zu heutigen Systemen, die zu anfang ein paar dutzend Minuten beschleunigen und dann nochmal 2-3 Swing-Bys machen, soll das Antriebssystem des Schiffes eben die ganze Zeit Schub liefern, also 3-4 Jahrzehnte (irdischer Zeit), ehe man auf halbem Wege und damit bei der Maximalgeschwindigkeit von (willkürlich gesetzten) 0,5 c ist und mit dem Abbremsen beginnen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

OK, dann will ich das mal versuchen, zumindest erst mal ohne Einstein.
Da haben wie die Gleichung für die Geschwindigkeit:
v=axt
Umgestellt auf t:
t:v/a
v ist 0,5c, entspricht also 150.000.000m/s
a ist 10 m/s²
Am Ende hast du dann logischer Weise 15.000.000 Sekunden, was 173,6 Tagen entspricht.
In einem knappen halben Jahr hast du dann deine 0,5c auf dem Tacho, du beschleunigst aber natürlich weiterhin mit 1g, denn erst auf Hälfte der Strecke musst du ja wieder mit 1g abbremsen.

Rechnest du jetzt die Zeitdilatation ein, musst du anders vorgehen (hab da jetzt mal einen Link zu, vielleicht vereinfacht das das Verständnis) 
Denn mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit läuft die Zeit langsamer ab, das bezieht sich aber nur für einen Beobachter, für dich an Bord des Raumschiffes würde die Zeit normal verlaufen, trotzdem wären für dich, zum Flug eines 30 Lichtjahre entfernen Fixsterns Fixstern nur 7 Jahre vergangen (durch die ständig steigende Geschwindigkeit verkürzt sich der Weg zum Ziel. Dieser Effekt wird als Längenkontraktion bezeichnet, wobei wir dann auch wieder bei Einstein sind. Je schneller sich ein Beobachter bewegt, desto kürzer wird der Weg, für einen außenstehenden Beobachter würde das Raumschiff kürzer werden, je schneller es sich bewegt), während auf der Erde über 40 Jahren vergangen wären.
Bei Flügen, die noch weiter reichen, zur nächsten Galaxie z.B. wird der Unterschied noch größer. Für dich würde der Flug nur zwei Generationen dauern, auf der Erde wären aber schon einige Millionen Jahren vergangen.
Hältst du jedoch die Geschwindigkeit bei 0,5c konstant, würde die Reise rund 55 Jahre dauern, dafür wäre dann der Zeitunterschied Raumschiff/Erde nicht so groß.

Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie du den Effekt der steigenden Masse bei zunehmender Beschleunigung und dem daraus resultierenden höheren Energiebedarfs kompensieren willst. 
Des Weiteren ist der Ionenantrieb dafür auch gar nicht geeignet, da sein Energiebedarf sehr groß wird, selbst wenn man die Beschleunigung von chemischen Antrieben erreichen will, müsste man mehr Energie aufbringen als man in der Lage ist.
Mehr verspricht der LFA Antrieb (Lorentz Force Accelerator), Daran forscht man derzeit. Er hat eine größere Effizienz als der Ionenantrieb.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Im ersten Post hatte ich mich besser ausgedrückt: Ich will eine konstante Beschleunigungskraft.
Wenn ich das Raumschiff mit 10 m/s² von c=0,4 auf c=0,5 beschleunige, dann dürfte die benötigten Kräfte nicht nur kaum zu erzeugen, sondern für die Besatzung auch nicht zu ertragen sein  . Deswegen war ich auch nicht der Lage, mir das selber auszurechnen: Wir haben eine konstante Kraft (oder gibts da auch noch Effekte bei relativistischen Geschwindigkeiten, die die Leistung eines Rückstoß-basierten Antriebs reduzieren?), eine steigende Geschwindigkeit, eine steigende Masse, damit eine abnehmende Beschleunigung und somit eine nicht konstant steigende Geschwindigkeit, mit der eine bestimmte Strecke zurückgelegt werden soll und dann haben wir für die Leute an Board auch noch eine sich stetig verändernde Zeit.  Ich steht schon mit Integralen einer Gleichung auf Kriegsfuß 

Die Zeitdilatation betrachte ich in dem Zusammenhang übrigens als sehr positiv: Wenn wir es tatsächlich schaffen könnten, in <15 Schiffsjahren zum Ziel zu gelangen, dann wären Hin- und Rückflug auch für ausgebildetes Personal möglich, ohne ein zu hohes Alter zu erreichen. Das erspart den Aufwand und die moralischen Probleme eines Generationenschiffes. Bei <10 Jahren bräuchte man sich nicht einmal Gedanken über die Nahrungsproduktion machen, sondern könnte sie vollständig einlagern.

Der "Ionenantrieb" ist jetzt einfach mal wörtlich zu verstehen: Ein Antrieb, der durch Ionenbeschleunigung Rückstoß - welche Kräfte er dazu nutzt, ist erstmal egal. Aber das Prinzip ist imho das einzig tragbare, denn ionisierbares Material kann man bequem mitführen und wenn man die Teilchen auf sehr hohe relativistische Geschwindigkeiten beschleunigt, kann man sehr große Kräfte umsetzen, ohne zuviele Teilchen zu gebrauchen. Es mag schwierig sein, einen "Ionenantrieb" mit der Schubkraft eines chemischen Antriebes zu bauen - aber es ist vollkommen unmöglich, einen chemischen Antrieb mit einer Brenndauer von 40 Jahren anzufertigen, geschweige denn dabei unter dem Gewicht des Ionenantriebes zu bleiben.


----------



## thysol (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch ein Flug zum Mars kann nur unter günstigen Bedingungen erfolgen, die Erde dient dabei als Schleuder, man umkreist sie so schnell wie es geht und lässt sich dann wie aus einem Katapult auf den Mars abfeuern, man fliegt ihm hinterher und holt ihn dann in einem halben Jahr ein. Der Rückflug würde genauso ablaufen.



Mann kann einen Planeten nicht als Schleuder benutzen wenn mann bereits in seiner Umlaufbahn ist. Wenn mann zum Mars fliegen will wuerde mann den Oberth Effekt nutzen, mann wuerde also in der Erdumlaufbahn an der Periapsis beschleunigen. Mann wuerde so in eine Umlaufbahn um die Sonne kommen und den Mars einholen wie du schon sagtest.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher kann man auch nicht einfach zur Erde zurück kehren, wenn die Landung nicht geklappt hat, denn die Erde muss erst in Position sein, ehe man sich vom Mars wegschleudern lässt.


 
Mann kann ja einfach in der Marsumlaufbahn auf den geplanten Zeitpunkt warten. Und wie schon gesagt, wenn mann bereits in der Umlaufbahn des Planeten ist kann mann sich nicht mehr wegschleudern sondern nur noch den Oberth Effekt nutzen. Wenn allerdings ein Problem auf halbem Weg zum Mars auftritt dann kann mann natuerlich den Mars nutzen um sich zurueckzuschleudern (Falls das Zeitfenster passt).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine falsche Berechnung und man fliegt an der Erde vorbei in den freien Raum.



Das muesste dann schon eine gravierend falsche Berechnung sein. Bei kleinen Fehlern reichen sehr geringe Mengen Treibstoff aus um den Heimflug zu korrigieren. Mann muss den Fehler aber frueh genug erkennen denn je mehr mann sich der Erde naehert desto mehr Treibstoff waehre erforderlich den Kurs zu korrigieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Solange du mit der Fallbeschleunigung der Erde beschleunigst, macht das eigentlich keinen Unterschied, denn der Mensch ist nicht in der Lage zu unterscheiden ob der Gravitationseffekt von Gravitation oder von Beschleunigung erzeugt wird. Allerdings wirst du ständig mehr Energie aufwenden müssen um die 10m/s² zu halten, demzufolge nimmt die Masse des Raumschiffes auch ständig zu. Du kannst ja auch den Ionenantrieb nicht einfach abschalten, wenn du 0,5c erreicht hast, du musst stetig Energie zuführen. Es ist eigentlich ein Kreislauf. Du musst immer mehr Energie erzeugen um die Beschleunigung aufrecht zu halten, dabei nimmt die Masse immer weiter zu, also musst du noch mehr Energie aufbringen und noch mehr, weil die Masse des Schiffes weiter wächst. Wobei du natürlich weniger Energie benötigst um von 0,1c auf 0,2 zu beschleunigen als von 0,4c auf 0,5c.
Die Formel dafür ist m(v) = m(0) / (Wurzel (1- v² / c²)), wobei m(0), die Ruhemasse ist.
(verdammt, kann man auch blöd hinschreiben, unten hab ich die Formel mal abgebildet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Dilemma bei Reisen mit relativistischen Effekten ist aber, dass die Zeit unterschiedlich abläuft. Ist blöd, wenn du wieder zur Erde zurück kommst und feststellen musst, dass deine Kinder schon gestorben sind. 



thysol schrieb:


> Mann kann einen Planeten nicht als Schleuder benutzen wenn mann bereits in seiner Umlaufbahn ist. Wenn mann zum Mars fliegen will wuerde mann den Oberth Effekt nutzen, mann wuerde also in der Erdumlaufbahn an der Periapsis beschleunigen. Mann wuerde so in eine Umlaufbahn um die Sonne kommen und den Mars einholen wie du schon sagtest.



Du beschleunigst ja sowieso in die Umlaufbahn, geradewegs den Planeten verlassen (wie in Star Wars) geht nicht. Du musst ein Startfenster haben, wenn du die Erde verlassen willst, das war beim Apollo Programm so, das wird beim Marsprogramm nicht anders sein. Dass man den Scheitelpunkt der Ellipsenbahn nimmt, ist natürlich klar.



thysol schrieb:


> Mann kann ja einfach in der Marsumlaufbahn auf den geplanten Zeitpunkt warten. Und wie schon gesagt, wenn mann bereits in der Umlaufbahn des Planeten ist kann mann sich nicht mehr wegschleudern sondern nur noch den Oberth Effekt nutzen. Wenn allerdings ein Problem auf halbem Weg zum Mars auftritt dann kann mann natuerlich den Mars nutzen um sich zurueckzuschleudern (Falls das Zeitfenster passt).



Sinnvoller Weise ist es aber logisch, dem Mars hinterher zu fliegen und ihn einzuholen als auf ihn zu und eingefangen zu werden. Du kannst das Zeitfenster auch so legen, dass du den Mond als weitere Beschleunigung nutzen kannst.



thysol schrieb:


> Das muesste dann schon eine gravierend falsche Berechnung sein. Bei kleinen Fehlern reichen sehr geringe Mengen Treibstoff aus um den Heimflug zu korrigieren. Mann muss den Fehler aber frueh genug erkennen denn je mehr mann sich der Erde naehert desto mehr Treibstoff waehre erforderlich den Kurs zu korrigieren.



Ich bin kein Raumfahrtingenieur aber die Nasa hatte mal zwei Mars Sonden verloren, weil sie sich um wenige Zentel verrechnet haben, die Sonden sind an der Marsatmosphäre abgeprallt und in den Tiefen des Alls verschwunden. Außerdem hast du eine genaue Menge Treibstoff dabei, da ist jede Kurskorrektur schon ein Problem. Am Ende hast du nicht mehr genug für die Landung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange du mit der Fallbeschleunigung der Erde beschleunigst, macht das eigentlich keinen Unterschied, denn der Mensch ist nicht in der Lage zu unterscheiden ob der Gravitationseffekt von Gravitation oder von Beschleunigung erzeugt wird. Allerdings wirst du ständig mehr Energie aufwenden müssen um die 10m/s² zu halten, demzufolge nimmt die Masse des Raumschiffes auch ständig zu.



Eben: Die Masse nimmt immer mehr zu. Und wir spüren nicht (nur) die Erdbeschleunigung, wie spüren die Wirkung der Erdbeschleunigung auf unseren Körper. Wenn dein Kopf eine relative Masse von 500 kg erreichst, dann wirst du froh sein, wenn du nur noch mit 0,1 m/s² beschleunigst 
Imho sollte man sein Gewicht ziemlich genau über alle relativistischen Effekte hinweg halten, wenn man konstand mit der Kraft beschleunigt, die bei ~0 c für 10 m/s² nötig ist. Je schneller man bereits fliegt, desto weiter würde die Beschleunigung abnehmen, aber die (Gewichts)Kraft bleibt konstant. (übrigens nicht nur für die Personen, sondern auch für die Statik des Schiffes wichtig)



> Das Dilemma bei Reisen mit relativistischen Effekten ist aber, dass die Zeit unterschiedlich abläuft. Ist blöd, wenn du wieder zur Erde zurück kommst und feststellen musst, dass deine Kinder schon gestorben sind.



Wer zu einer Reise aufbricht, für die er mehr als 2 (10) Erdenjahre braucht und wer zugleich (erwachsene) Kinder hat, dem sollte man sowieso zum Mond schießen . Soziale Verplichtungen außerhalb des Schiffes muss man für interstellare Flüge aufgeben, das lässt sich nicht umgehen. Aber es wäre ja schon ein Fortschritt, wenn man nicht zusätzlich auch noch sein Leben wegwerfen muss.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du beschleunigst ja sowieso in die Umlaufbahn, geradewegs den Planeten verlassen (wie in Star Wars) geht nicht. Du musst ein Startfenster haben, wenn du die Erde verlassen willst, das war beim Apollo Programm so, das wird beim Marsprogramm nicht anders sein. Dass man den Scheitelpunkt der Ellipsenbahn nimmt, ist natürlich klar.


 
Jo, das stimmt, mann muss dass Zeitfenster abwarten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sinnvoller Weise ist es aber logisch, dem Mars hinterher zu fliegen und ihn einzuholen als auf ihn zu und eingefangen zu werden. Du kannst das Zeitfenster auch so legen, dass du den Mond als weitere Beschleunigung nutzen kannst.



Genauso ist es. Wenn mann dem Mars entgegenfliegt muesste mann eine grosse Abremskraft aufbringen um in seine Umlaufbahn zu gelangen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Raumfahrtingenieur aber die Nasa hatte mal zwei Mars Sonden verloren, weil sie sich um wenige Zentel verrechnet haben, die Sonden sind an der Marsatmosphäre abgeprallt und in den Tiefen des Alls verschwunden. Außerdem hast du eine genaue Menge Treibstoff dabei, da ist jede Kurskorrektur schon ein Problem. Am Ende hast du nicht mehr genug für die Landung.


 
Bei Satelliten mag das stimmen aber meinst du nicht das wenn Menschen an Bord das vorsichtshalber ein wenig mehr Treibstoff mitgenommen wuerde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben: Die Masse nimmt immer mehr zu. Und wir spüren nicht (nur) die Erdbeschleunigung, wie spüren die Wirkung der Erdbeschleunigung auf unseren Körper. Wenn dein Kopf eine relative Masse von 500 kg erreichst, dann wirst du froh sein, wenn du nur noch mit 0,1 m/s² beschleunigst
> Imho sollte man sein Gewicht ziemlich genau über alle relativistischen Effekte hinweg halten, wenn man konstand mit der Kraft beschleunigt, die bei ~0 c für 10 m/s² nötig ist. Je schneller man bereits fliegt, desto weiter würde die Beschleunigung abnehmen, aber die (Gewichts)Kraft bleibt konstant. (übrigens nicht nur für die Personen, sondern auch für die Statik des Schiffes wichtig)



Bei 0,5c liegt die Zunahme der Masse bei 1,15 (wenn ich nicht irre), also 1kg wiegt dann 1,15kg, was noch vertretbar ist.
In der Schwerelosigkeit ist es deutlich ekelhafter, da das Blut ja in der Regel im Kopf ist (normal läuft es ja vom Kopf runter in die Beine und wird wieder hochgepumpt), hast du ständig das Gefühl, dass dir der Schädel platzt, ungefähr wie bei einer starken Grippe.



thysol schrieb:


> Bei Satelliten mag das stimmen aber meinst du nicht das wenn Menschen an Bord das vorsichtshalber ein wenig mehr Treibstoff mitgenommen wuerde?


 
Nö, auch dann nicht, Das ist wie in der Formel 1. Du nimmst genau soviel Treibstoff mit, wie du für die Mission brauchst. Hat man bei Apollo 13 gesehen, als sie den Defekt hatten. Sie mussten den Mond als Katapult benutzen, obwohl sie noch nicht mal ansatzweise da waren, weil der Treibstoff zum Umkehren nicht gereicht hätte. Auf der abgeneigten Mondseite haben sie dann das Triebwerk für einige Minuten gezündet (ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr für wie lange genau) und das musste reichen um so stark zu Beschleunigung, dass sie sich vom Mond wieder lösen können und die Erde erreichen, was ja auch geklappt hat. 
Ist bei den Shuttle Missionen nicht anderes. Dort nimmt die Raumfähre auch nur soviel Treibstoff mit, wie sie braucht (das kann man recht gut ausrechnen). Ich tippe mal, dass es eine Notreserve von vielleicht 10% gibt, aber mehr wohl nicht. Wie das bei einer Marsmission gehandhabt wird, ist schwer zu sagen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass vor einem bemannten Flug zum Mars die benötigten Dinge per Sonden hingebracht werden, also Treibstoff, Nahrung, Unterkünfte und eventuell eine Ersatzstartkapsel, mit der die Astronauten zur Erde zurück kehren könnten, sofern die eigentliche Kapsel beschädigt wird. Ist aber natürlich auch eine Frage der Kosten.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, auch dann nicht, Das ist wie in der Formel 1. Du nimmst genau soviel Treibstoff mit, wie du für die Mission brauchst. Hat man bei Apollo 13 gesehen, als sie den Defekt hatten. Sie mussten den Mond als Katapult benutzen, obwohl sie noch nicht mal ansatzweise da waren, weil der Treibstoff zum Umkehren nicht gereicht hätte. Auf der abgeneigten Mondseite haben sie dann das Triebwerk für einige Minuten gezündet (ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr für wie lange genau) und das musste reichen um so stark zu Beschleunigung, dass sie sich vom Mond wieder lösen können und die Erde erreichen, was ja auch geklappt hat.



Apollo 13 hatte genuegend Treibstoff mit um sofort umzukehren allerdings wusste die Crew nicht ob der Hauptantrieb noch intakt ist und ob es dann zu einer weiteren Explosion kommen koennte wenn mann ihn feuert. Daher entschloss mann sich dafuer sich um den Mond zurueckzuschleudern, nicht weil nicht genuegend Treibstoff an Bord wahr.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bei den Shuttle Missionen nicht anderes. Dort nimmt die Raumfähre auch nur soviel Treibstoff mit, wie sie braucht (das kann man recht gut ausrechnen). Ich tippe mal, dass es eine Notreserve von vielleicht 10% gibt, aber mehr wohl nicht.


 
Shuttles brauchen aber auch nicht viel Notfall Treibstoff weil sehr wenig Energie erforderlich ist das Shuttle wieder zu landen in einem Notfall. Shuttles verlassen ja schliesslich nie die Erdumlaufbahn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Apollo 13 hatte genuegend Treibstoff mit um sofort umzukehren allerdings wusste die Crew nicht ob der Hauptantrieb noch intakt ist und ob es dann zu einer weiteren Explosion kommen koennte wenn mann ihn feuert. Daher entschloss mann sich dafuer sich um den Mond zurueckzuschleudern, nicht weil nicht genuegend Treibstoff an Bord wahr.



Ich sag ja, ich hab mich lange nicht für den Kram interessiert, aber der Mond ist nur einen Steinwurf weit entfernt, wenn man sich die Entfernung zum Mars im Vergleich anguckt.



thysol schrieb:


> Shuttles brauchen aber auch nicht viel Notfall Treibstoff weil sehr wenig Energie erforderlich ist das Shuttle wieder zu landen in einem Notfall. Shuttles verlassen ja schliesslich nie die Erdumlaufbahn.


 
Das Shuttle muss schon Treibstoff haben, denn einerseits muss der Eintrittswinkel stimmen und zum anderen muss das Shuttle kontrolliert gelandet werden.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, ich hab mich lange nicht für den Kram interessiert, aber der Mond ist nur einen Steinwurf weit entfernt, wenn man sich die Entfernung zum Mars im Vergleich anguckt.



Da hast du Recht. Ein direct abort bei einem Mars Flug ist wahrscheinlich nicht moeglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Shuttle muss schon Treibstoff haben, denn einerseits muss der Eintrittswinkel stimmen und zum anderen muss das Shuttle kontrolliert gelandet werden.


 
Dafuer reichen aber bereits geringe Mengen Treibstoff.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Dafuer reichen aber bereits geringe Mengen Treibstoff.


 
Ich glaub nicht, dass die Nasa irgendwann mal Daten veröffentlicht hat, aber wenn ich gucke, was ein Jet so an Treibstoff durchhaut, dann ist auch das Shuttle nicht wirklich sparsam, du kannst ja nicht nur segeln und warten, bis der Luftwiderstand das Raumschiff soweit abgebremst hat, dass du landen kannst.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass die Nasa irgendwann mal Daten veröffentlicht hat, aber wenn ich gucke, was ein Jet so an Treibstoff durchhaut, dann ist auch das Shuttle nicht wirklich sparsam,



Die Mengen Treibstoff die benoetigt werden um sich im All abzubremsen sind "relativ" gering. Die Hauptantrieb wird nur 3 Minuten lang gefeuert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du kannst ja nicht nur segeln und warten, bis der Luftwiderstand das Raumschiff soweit abgebremst hat, dass du landen kannst.


 
Doch, das Shuttle wird komplett von der Luft abgebremst sobald es in der Atmosphaere ist. Der Hauptantrieb wird nach dem retro-grade feuern meistens ueberhaupt nicht mehr gebraucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Doch, das Shuttle wird komplett von der Luft abgebremst sobald es in der Atmosphaere ist. Der Hauptantrieb wird nach dem retro-grade feuern meistens ueberhaupt nicht mehr gebraucht.


 
Dann hat das Shuttle aber nur einen einzigen Versuch zu landen, wenn der daneben geht, wars das.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hat das Shuttle aber nur einen einzigen Versuch zu landen, wenn der daneben geht, wars das.


 
So ist es. Allerdings landet ein Autopilot das Shuttle also sind die Chancen sehr gering das eine Fehllandung statt findet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Das Space Shuttle wird aber manuell gesteuert während der Landung.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das Space Shuttle wird aber manuell gesteuert während der Landung.


 
Stimmt, mein Fehler, der Autopilot uebernimmt aber bis kurz vor der Landung. Der Pilot muss dann nur noch landen was nicht schwer sein sollte.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Das einzige was der Pilot macht sind die Bremsfallschirme auslösen und die Fahrwerke ausfahren, den Landevorgang über nimmt der Commander … würde mich als Pilot ganz schön belasten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hat das Shuttle aber nur einen einzigen Versuch zu landen, wenn der daneben geht, wars das.



Das Shuttle hat IMMER nur einen Versuch, um zu landen.  (Durchstarten hätte nur Buran können)
Problematisch wäre es aber schon, überhaupt aus dem Orbit zu kommen. Der Wiedereintritt an sich läuft zwar als Segelflugzeug ab, aber der Treibstoff wird einem ja ausgehen, wenn man noch gar nicht am absinken ist. Und ehe die Restathmosphäre einen weit genug abgebremst hat, sind die Nahrungsvorräte sicherlich verbraucht. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass man den Wiedereintritt nicht mit jeder beliebigen Orientierung beginnen kann)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei 0,5c liegt die Zunahme der Masse bei 1,15 (wenn ich nicht irre), also 1kg wiegt dann 1,15kg, was noch vertretbar ist.



Na wenn das so wenig ist, dann sollte es ja sogar möglich sein, deutlich weiter zu beschleunigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Shuttle hat IMMER nur einen Versuch, um zu landen.  (Durchstarten hätte nur Buran können)
> Problematisch wäre es aber schon, überhaupt aus dem Orbit zu kommen. Der Wiedereintritt an sich läuft zwar als Segelflugzeug ab, aber der Treibstoff wird einem ja ausgehen, wenn man noch gar nicht am absinken ist. Und ehe die Restathmosphäre einen weit genug abgebremst hat, sind die Nahrungsvorräte sicherlich verbraucht. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass man den Wiedereintritt nicht mit jeder beliebigen Orientierung beginnen kann)



 Wenn man sich so ein Shuttle mal genauer anguckt, ist da eh nicht sehr viel Platz für Treibstoff, den meisten Platz nimmt der Laderaum ein und dahinter ist dann noch Platz für Treibstoff, also direkt bei den Triebwerken, wo allerdings die Brennstoffzellen sind, die die Energie liefern, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Schon richtig, wenn man einen bestimmten Landeplatz vor Augen hat, muss man zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, an einem bestimmten Ort, mit dem Wiedereintritt beginnen, sonst klappt es nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenn das so wenig ist, dann sollte es ja sogar möglich sein, deutlich weiter zu beschleunigen



Sag ich ja, das Schiff beschleunigt weiter, 0,8c sind möglicherweise drin, danach wird es hässlich, denn die relativistische Masse steigt im Vergleich zur Ruhemasse exponentiell an und ab 0,8c geht die Kurve dann steil nach oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Soweit ich weiß, startet das Shuttle grundsätzlich mit vollen Treibstofftanks. 
Der Grund ist einfach ersichtlich: Bei schlechtem Wetter muss der Landeversuch abgebrochen werden.

Da das uU. erst bei unter 200km passiert, muss sich das Ding ja wieder in eine stabile Umlaufbahn befördern können.

Und nebenbei hat ein Shuttle 3 Antriebssysteme: Das *Haupttriebwerk* zum starten, es wird nur aus dem großen Zusatztank gespeißt.
Die *"Sekundärtriebwerke"* erzeugen den Schub, um in höhere Umlaufbahnen zu gelangen etc., abzubremsen vor der Landung und die Landung ggf. wieder abzubrechen.
Und die *Manövriertriebwerke* zum manövrieren.

@quanti: Die Tanks sind hinten vor den Triebwerken, die Brennstoffzellen sitzen meines Wissens nach unter dem Frachtdeck und vorne im Cockpitmodul. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber wenn das Shuttle erst mal in die Atmosphäre eingetreten ist, kann es nicht mehr zurück, denn dafür reicht die Triebwerksleistung nicht aus. Zum Verlassen der Erde muss es ja die Booster haben, ohne die schafft es das Shuttle nicht.

Ich hab jetzt keine Darstellung des Shuttles im Kopf, weiß aber, dass direkt hinter der Kabine der Frachtraum beginnt und kurz vor den Triebwerken endet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass links und rechts des Frachtraumes noch Tanks für die Brennstoffzellen und das Manövriersystem untergebracht sind.
Bezüglich Landeabbruch:
Afaik brauchen die nicht so lange aus einem tiefen Orbit bis zur Landung, d.h. sie bremsen erst dann vollständig ab, wenn das Wetter das stimmt. Für extrem kurzfristige Veränderungen gibt es ja immer noch alternative Landeplätze, auf die man noch recht spät ausweichen kann. (Kalifornien oder Florida - aus einem Orbit Entfernung betrachtet ist das ein relativ kleiner Unterschied  )


----------



## axel25 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

@quanti: Die Booster braucht das Ding nur, um auf die Schnelle mehr Schub zur schnelleren Beschleunigung zu haben.

Die Haupttriebwerke an sich sind stark genug, produzieren jedes um die 2000kN.

@ruyven: Wiß ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht.
Soweit ich weiß, kann das Shuttle die Landung auch noch etwas später abbrechen.


----------



## thysol (21. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Landeabbruch:
> Für extrem kurzfristige Veränderungen gibt es ja immer noch alternative Landeplätze, auf die man noch recht spät ausweichen kann. (Kalifornien oder Florida - aus einem Orbit Entfernung betrachtet ist das ein relativ kleiner Unterschied  )


 
Fuer mich ist "extrem kurzfristig" ein paar km von der Landebahn entfernt. Da ist Kalifornien dann wohl kein Notlandeplatz mehr.



axel25 schrieb:


> @quanti: Die Booster braucht das Ding nur, um auf die Schnelle mehr Schub zur schnelleren Beschleunigung zu haben.



Die sind nicht dazu da um den Hauptmotor einen Boost zu geben sondern um praezise den Orbit zu aendern.



axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Wiß ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht.
> Soweit ich weiß, kann das Shuttle die Landung auch noch etwas später abbrechen.




Und wie bitte? Sobald das Teil ein paar Minuten sich von der Atmosphaere abbremsen lassen hat gibt es kein Zurueck mehr. Wie denn auch? Dafuer ist nicht genuegend Treibstoff da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



axel25 schrieb:


> @quanti: Die Booster braucht das Ding nur, um auf die Schnelle mehr Schub zur schnelleren Beschleunigung zu haben.



Die Booster liefern 3/4 der Schubleistung, die benötigt werden um überhaupt Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Ohne die Booster würde das Shuttle einfach wieder runterfallen.



axel25 schrieb:


> Die Haupttriebwerke an sich sind stark genug, produzieren jedes um die 2000kN.


 
Die Haupttriebwerke können auch nur für die Startphase gezündet werden, danach sind sie nutzloser Ballast. Eine erneute Zündung ist nicht möglich, da kein Treibstoff vorhanden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Fuer mich ist "extrem kurzfristig" ein paar km von der Landebahn entfernt. Da ist Kalifornien dann wohl kein Notlandeplatz mehr.



So unzuverlässig ist der Wetterbericht nun wirklich nicht, dass 10 Minuten vor Touchdown aus der "24h Sonne pur"-Vorhersage ein Unwetter wird.



> Die sind nicht dazu da um den Hauptmotor einen Boost zu geben sondern um praezise den Orbit zu aendern.



Verwechslung der Booster des Systems und der OMS des Shuttles...


----------



## axel25 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Booster liefern 3/4 der Schubleistung, die benötigt werden um überhaupt Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Ohne die Booster würde das Shuttle einfach wieder runterfallen.



Sorry, aber Shuttles ist die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit grade wurscht, die müssen nur ihren 400km-Orbit erreichen und das wars. Übrigens meinte ich vorhin etwas ähnliches wie du. Schub liefern sie eigentlich genug, also die Haupttriebwerke, aber zum schnellen beschleunigen braucht man die Booster, sonst wärst du längst nicht so schnell auf den Geschwindigkeiten, die man braucht. Übrigens sind es 80% .



> Die Haupttriebwerke können auch nur für die Startphase gezündet werden, danach sind sie nutzloser Ballast. Eine erneute Zündung ist nicht möglich, da kein Treibstoff vorhanden ist.


 
Zitat von mir:


> Und nebenbei hat ein Shuttle 3 Antriebssysteme: Das Haupttriebwerk zum starten, es wird nur aus dem großen Zusatztank gespeißt.


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verwechslung der Booster des Systems und der OMS des Shuttles...


 
Ich blicke hier gar nicht mehr durch? Meint ihr mit Booster die Haupttriebwerke die auch zum Beispiel waehrend eines Retro-Grade Manoevers benutzt werden (zum abbremsen)?



axel25 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Shuttles ist die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit grade wurscht, die müssen nur ihren 400km-Orbit erreichen und das wars. Übrigens meinte ich vorhin etwas ähnliches wie du. Schub liefern sie eigentlich genug, also die Haupttriebwerke, aber zum schnellen beschleunigen braucht man die Booster, sonst wärst du längst nicht so schnell auf den Geschwindigkeiten, die man braucht. Übrigens sind es 80% .
> Zitat von mir:


 
Meinst du jetzt die Booster Raketen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Booster liefern 3/4 der Schubleistung, die benötigt werden um überhaupt Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Ohne die Booster würde das Shuttle einfach wieder runterfallen.
> Die Haupttriebwerke können auch nur für die Startphase gezündet werden, danach sind sie nutzloser Ballast. Eine erneute Zündung ist nicht möglich, da kein Treibstoff vorhanden ist.


 
Meint ihr mit Booster die Raketen die am Shuttle dranhaengen? Ich dachte ihr meintet irgendwelche extra Triebwerke die am Shuttle montiert sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



axel25 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Shuttles ist die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit grade wurscht, die müssen nur ihren 400km-Orbit erreichen und das wars.


 
Und dazu muss das Shuttle auf mindestens 7900m/s beschleunigt werden, das Haupttriebwerk alleine ist dazu nicht in der Lage und ohne den Zusatztank geht auch nichts.
Die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit beträgt 8400m/s, allerdings müsste das Shuttle dafür die Triebwerke ständig auf 100% laufen lassen (was sie nicht machen, sie werden zwischendurch herunter gefahren, denn sonst wäre die aerodynamische Belastung zu groß).



thysol schrieb:


> Meint ihr mit Booster die Raketen die am Shuttle dranhaengen? Ich dachte ihr meintet irgendwelche extra Triebwerke die am Shuttle montiert sind.



Ja, es geht um die Booster, ohne sie kann das Shuttle den Orbit nicht erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich blicke hier gar nicht mehr durch? Meint ihr mit Booster die Haupttriebwerke die auch zum Beispiel waehrend eines Retro-Grade Manoevers benutzt werden (zum abbremsen)?


 
Jetzt haben wir schon drei Systeme auf einmal 
Das System Space Shuttle hat...:
- Feststoffbooster/erste Stufe: links und rechts des Tanks montiert. Werden nach kurzer Zeit abgesprengt
- Haupttriebwerke/zweite Stufe (zeitgleich mit erster gezündet, länger genutzt): Am Orbiter montiert, aus externem Tank versorgt. Nach Abwurf des Tanks nicht mehr nutzbar
- OMS: Antriebsdüsen für Beschleunigungs- und Bremsmanöver im Orbit bzw. zum verlassen des selbigen. Begrenzter Treibstoffvorrat an Board des Orbiters
- Manövriertriebwerke: Ausrichtung und Feinpositionierung im Orbit

Geredet wurde gemischt vom OMS und der ersten Stufe, die zweite wurde auch erwähnt aber immer korrekt als Haupttriebwerk bezeichnet.


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Haupttriebwerke/zweite Stufe (zeitgleich mit erster gezündet, länger genutzt): Am Orbiter montiert, aus externem Tank versorgt. Nach Abwurf des Tanks nicht mehr nutzbar



Das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte der Retro-grade burn wuerde mit den Hauptriebwerken gemacht. Mann lernt halt immer was dazu.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - OMS: Antriebsdüsen für Beschleunigungs- und Bremsmanöver im Orbit bzw. zum verlassen des selbigen. Begrenzter Treibstoffvorrat an Board des Orbiters



Wusste ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich dachte immer was ich oben bereits sagte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geredet wurde gemischt vom OMS und der ersten Stufe, die zweite wurde auch erwähnt aber immer korrekt als Haupttriebwerk bezeichnet.


 
Jetzt blicke ich durch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Haupttriebwerke/zweite Stufe (zeitgleich mit erster gezündet, länger genutzt): Am Orbiter montiert, aus externem Tank versorgt. Nach Abwurf des Tanks nicht mehr nutzbar



Sag ich ja, wenn der Zusatztank abgesprengt wird, sind die Haupttriebwerke nutzlos, da es keinen Treibstoff mehr gibt (die Dinger ziehen ja auch eine Menge durch).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - OMS: Antriebsdüsen für Beschleunigungs- und Bremsmanöver im Orbit bzw. zum verlassen des selbigen. Begrenzter Treibstoffvorrat an Board des Orbiters



Hab ich auch schon erwähnt, der Treibstoff ist begrenzt, man kann mit dem Shuttle nicht einfach zu landen wie mit einem Flugzeug, eher wie mit einem Segelflieger, nur träger. Da muss alles stimmen, wenn man den Orbit verlässt, verrechnen darf nicht passieren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Den Beweis gibts schon lange





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Es gibt keine Beweise, dass es Außerirdische gibt (und seien sie noch so klein).
Es ist eine reine Vermutung, dass es sie geben müsste, eben weil das Universum so verdammt groß und verdammt alt ist, da kann nicht nur die Erde der einzige Planet sein, auf dem sich Leben entwickelt hat, da _muss _einfach mehr sein.
Ob sie aber zu uns kommen, bezweifel ich doch, immerhin haben sie mit dem gleichen Problem zu kämpfen, wie wir auch: Die verdammten Entfernungen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Nicht unbedingt, vielleicht gibt es auch Lebewesen die nicht so selbstzerstörerisch sind wie wir und seit Millionen, Milliarden Jahren existieren. 

Der Horizont der Menschen ist sowieso ziemlich begrenzt. Statt zu Forschen knallen wir uns auf diesem kleinen Planeten ab. Wer will schon auf einen Planeten mit lauter Psychophaten?

Schon wenn die ein TV Signal empfangen und ne Folge "DSDS" sehen sind die wieder weg


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob sie aber zu uns kommen, bezweifel ich doch, immerhin haben sie mit dem gleichen Problem zu kämpfen, wie wir auch: Die verdammten Entfernungen.


 
Vielleicht sind sie schon viel weiter entwickelt als wir. Sie koennten sich so gut wie unsterblich gemacht haben und ihre Gehirne in Computer hochgeladen haben. Dann koennten sie schon Raumschiffe haben die viel schneller sind als unsere.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

wer weiss  vielleicht zocken sie ja mit uns, werden gebannt und als "Cheater" bezeichnet, was zu Wut der Aliens und einer anschliessenden Invasion führt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, vielleicht gibt es auch Lebewesen die nicht so selbstzerstörerisch sind wie wir und seit Millionen, Milliarden Jahren existieren.



Schwer zu sagen. Der Mensch ist ja der Evolution unterworfen, er tut alles um zu überleben und das/die beste(n) Weibchen zu befruchten.
Auf der Erde geht es ums Fressen oder gefressen werden und um die Erhaltung der Gene, das sind die Grundpfeiler, an dem sich die Lebewesen richten, der Mensch ist da keine Ausnahme, nur sind seine Mittel halt andere.
Er baut ein Haus/mietet eine Wohnung, kauft ein Auto und hat einen Job, all das lockt das Weibchen an und wenn das Weibchen seine Auswahl getroffen hat (es gibt noch andere, die ebenso ein Haus/Auto/Job haben) paart man sich, wie bei jeder anderen Art auf der Erde auch. 
Der einzige Unterschied ist der Evolutionsdruck, der ist für den Menschen eigentlich nicht vorhanden, denn es gibt genug Menschen auf der Erde, da muss sich nicht jeder Fortpflanzen...
... man sollte denen den Vortritt lassen, die die überlegenden Gene haben und einen überragenden Intellekt besitzen.   

Jedenfall, um es kurz zu machen (), Evolution wird sicher auch auf anderen Planeten existieren. Auch dort wird nur der stärkere überleben und das sind eben die Lebenwesen, die sich durchsetzen können, auch mit Gewalt, denn Gewalt ist das, was regiert, Testosteron sag ich nur, ohne das Hormon wären Männer verweichlicht und der Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der Horizont der Menschen ist sowieso ziemlich begrenzt. Statt zu Forschen knallen wir uns auf diesem kleinen Planeten ab. Wer will schon auf einen Planeten mit lauter Psychophaten?



Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die eben nicht so sind, sonst würde es keine Kunst geben, kein Schauspiel, keine Musik, keine Wissenschaft, keine Gesellschaft.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Schon wenn die ein TV Signal empfangen und ne Folge "DSDS" sehen sind die wieder weg



Hmm.. wenn ich nicht irre, wurde das erste Fernsehsignal, das die Tiefen des Alls erreicht hat, von den Nazis ausgesendet, eine Rede vom schnauzbärtigen Scheitelmann.



thysol schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie schon viel weiter entwickelt als wir. Sie koennten sich so gut wie unsterblich gemacht haben und ihre Gehirne in Computer hochgeladen haben. Dann koennten sie schon Raumschiffe haben die viel schneller sind als unsere.



Hmm... (schon wieder ), ich weiß nicht, was es für Technologien geben könnte, aber das Problem ist ja, dass du das Bewusstsein speichern müsstest. Wo ist aber das Bewusstsein? Wo im Gehirn muss man danach suchen?
Man hat das Gehirn untersucht, man weiß, in welchen Regionen welche Gedankengänge passieren, man weiß, wo das Sprachzentrum ist (ein Schreibzentrum gibt es nicht, dafür ist die Fähigkeit Schreiben zu können noch zu jung). Trotzdem hat man erst an der ersten Schicht des Gehirns gekratzt. Wenn also Aliens die Technologie hätten, in die Matrix zu gehen (), wieso das Risiko mit der Raumfahrt in Kauf nehmen?

Und da _ich _mal davon ausgehe, dass die Gesetze der Physik auch an anderen Stellen des Universums gelten, haben die Aliens auch das Problem mit der ansteigenden Masse bei Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Gäbe es ein Holodeck, würde doch keiner mehr weg wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jedenfall, um es kurz zu machen (), Evolution wird sicher auch auf anderen Planeten existieren. Auch dort wird nur der stärkere überleben und das sind eben die Lebenwesen, die sich durchsetzen können, auch mit Gewalt, denn Gewalt ist das, was regiert, Testosteron sag ich nur, ohne das Hormon wären Männer verweichlicht und der Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.


 
Wenn auf einer anderen Welt stabilere Bedingungen herrschen würden, hätten langlebigere Spezies einen evolutionären Vorteil. Eine Spezies mit 1000 Jahren Lebenserwartung hätte eine ganze andere Perspektive auf interstellare Entfernungen.
Zur Selbstzerstörung:
Wettkampf und Triebe lassen sich durch bewusste Kontrolle überwinden. Der Mensch hat die Einheit, in der er um Vorteile kämpft, bereits in einigen Aspekten von der Familie über den Stamm bis hin zur Nation mit vielen Millionen Einwohnern erweitert. Fortpflanzung ist für viele eine bewusste Entscheidung, die entsprechende Triebe laufen dank Verhütungsmitteln ins leere. Es ist keineswegs unwahrscheinlich, dass eine fortschrittlichere Zivilisation auch in der Lage wäre, als geschlossene globale Gesellschaft zu handeln und so enorme Ressourcen, die bei uns in Konkurrenzkampf fließen, zur allgemeinen Verbesserung einzusetzen.


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... (schon wieder ), ich weiß nicht, was es für Technologien geben könnte, aber das Problem ist ja, dass du das Bewusstsein speichern müsstest. Wo ist aber das Bewusstsein? Wo im Gehirn muss man danach suchen?
> Man hat das Gehirn untersucht, man weiß, in welchen Regionen welche Gedankengänge passieren, man weiß, wo das Sprachzentrum ist (ein Schreibzentrum gibt es nicht, dafür ist die Fähigkeit Schreiben zu können noch zu jung). Trotzdem hat man erst an der ersten Schicht des Gehirns gekratzt.



Wie das gehen soll, keine Ahnung, aber ausszuschliessen ist es trotzdem nicht da wir ja nicht wissen was alles geht. Frueher hielten die Menschen es auch fuer unmoeglich das es Maschinen wie Computer geben wird oder das mann komplexe Augenoperationen mit Lasern durchfuehren kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn also Aliens die Technologie hätten, in die Matrix zu gehen (), wieso das Risiko mit der Raumfahrt in Kauf nehmen?


 
Weil das Risiko auf dem eigenen Planeten auszusterben zu gross ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und da _ich _mal davon ausgehe, dass die Gesetze der Physik auch an anderen Stellen des Universums gelten, haben die Aliens auch das Problem mit der ansteigenden Masse bei Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


 
Und wo ist da ein Problem? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gäbe es ein Holodeck, würde doch keiner mehr weg wollen.



Doch. Damit eine Zivilisation so lange wie moeglich ueberlebt muss sie sich im Universum ausbreiten damit sie nicht von einem Meteoriten Einschlag ausstirbt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dass eine fortschrittlichere Zivilisation auch in der Lage wäre, als geschlossene globale Gesellschaft zu handeln und so enorme Ressourcen, die bei uns in Konkurrenzkampf fließen, zur allgemeinen Verbesserung einzusetzen.


 
Das wäre ja erstrebenswert, aber leider mit den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus nicht zu vereinbaren. An was du denkst, ist Gleichheit, ein Gedanke, ein Kollektiv, die Wünsche eines Individuums sind irrelevant im Vergleich zum Kollektiv.
Das einzig wirklich Streben einer solchen Art wird wohl Perfektion sein.
Verdammt, erinnert stark an die Borg, nur ohne Transwarpkanal, aber inklusive Drohnen und Assimilation. 



thysol schrieb:


> Wie das gehen soll, keine Ahnung, aber ausszuschliessen ist es trotzdem nicht da wir ja nicht wissen was alles geht. Frueher hielten die Menschen es auch fuer unmoeglich das es Maschinen wie Computer geben wird oder das mann komplexe Augenoperationen mit Lasern durchfuehren kann.



Jop, aber Raumfahrt ist Wirklichkeit geworden, doch physikalische Gesetze kann man nicht einfach aushebeln oder aufheben.



thysol schrieb:


> Weil das Risiko auf dem eigenen Planeten auszusterben zu gross ist.



Es ist eher größer, wenn man versucht sich auszubreiten.



thysol schrieb:


> Und wo ist da ein Problem?



Physik eben, wenn du ein Gerät entwickelt, das die Gravitation abschirmt, sag Bescheid. 
Ansonsten haben auch die Aliens das gleiche Problem wie jeder andere auch.



thysol schrieb:


> Doch. Damit eine Zivilisation so lange wie moeglich ueberlebt muss sie sich im Universum ausbreiten damit sie nicht von einem Meteoriten Einschlag ausstirbt.



Nö, muss sie nicht, sie muss erst mal so lange überleben, dass sie sich dessen bewusst ist, dass es sie überhaupt gibt. Der Mensch lebt nur deswegen so lange, weil er viel Glück hatte, das kann sich aber auch wieder ändern.
Und trotzdem wäre es immer noch besser als sich einen anderen Planten suche, denn bei dem weiß man nicht, was einen erwartet, die Erde kennt man, man weiß, was kommt.


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre ja erstrebenswert, aber leider mit den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus nicht zu vereinbaren. An was du denkst, ist Gleichheit, ein Gedanke, ein Kollektiv, die Wünsche eines Individuums sind irrelevant im Vergleich zum Kollektiv.
> Das einzig wirklich Streben einer solchen Art wird wohl Perfektion sein.
> Verdammt, erinnert stark an die Borg, nur ohne Transwarpkanal, aber inklusive Drohnen und Assimilation.


 
Ich denke auf so eine Universalitaet der Menschen wird es in den naechsten 100-1000 Jahren hinauslaufen. Wenn es moeglich ist Gehirne auf Computer hochzuladen und es keine Armut mehr gibt ist es glaube ich realistisch das die Menschheit zusammenhalten wuerde und "eins" sein wuerde. Es gaebe mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch ein paar kleine Gruppen die damit nich klarkommen aber 90% der Menschen waere wahrscheinlich eins.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Jetzt fängst du schon wieder mit Gehirnen und Computern an. 
Der Mensch ist ja nicht mal in der Lage einen Roboter zu bauen, der nähen kann, wie dann die Informationen eines Gehirns, inklusive dem Bewusstsein, in einen Computer übertragen (und dann noch funktionsfähig)?
Das menschliche Gehirn kann mehr neuronale Verknüpfungen erstellen als es Atome im Universum gibt. Wie willst du diese Informationen in einen Computer kopieren?


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, aber Raumfahrt ist Wirklichkeit geworden, doch physikalische Gesetze kann man nicht einfach aushebeln oder aufheben.


 
Welche Physikalischen Gesetze muesste mann den aushebeln um ein Gehirn auf einem Computer hochzuladen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist eher größer, wenn man versucht sich auszubreiten.



Wo ist denn da die Logik? Wenn die Menschen bei A, B, C und D gleichzeitig sind und ein Meteorit in A einschlaegt sind B, C, und D noch am Leben. Selbst wenn die Weltraum Kolonien alle aussterben haette mann noch A (die Erde). Allerdings ist dann das Aussterbe Risiko genauso als waehre mann von anfang an auf der Erde geblieben. Die Austerbens Gefahr kann bei einer Auswanderung ins Weltall nicht groesser sein als wenn mann auf der Erde bleibt weil viele Menschen wuerden ja bei der Auswanderung auf der Erde bleiben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Physik eben, wenn du ein Gerät entwickelt, das die Gravitation abschirmt, sag Bescheid.
> Ansonsten haben auch die Aliens das gleiche Problem wie jeder andere auch.



Das die Masse des fliegenden Objekts merklich ansteigt ist erst wenn mann nahe an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist. Oder meinst du die Aliens beschleunigen immer weiter wenn sie bereits Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht haben um mehr Masse zu bekommen? Das waehre ja eine Energieverschwendung. Ausserdem wenn die Aliens mit 80% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen duerfte der relative Anstieg an Masse relativ gering sein. Oder meinst du ein 10000 Tonnen Raumschiff hat dann schon die Masse eines Planeten?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Mensch lebt nur deswegen so lange, weil er viel Glück hatte, das kann sich aber auch wieder ändern.



Relativ gesehen, lebt der Mensch erst seit kurzem.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wäre es immer noch besser als sich einen anderen Planten suche, denn bei dem weiß man nicht, was einen erwartet, die Erde kennt man, man weiß, was kommt.




 Klar, aber was ist wenn ein paar Menschen auf der Erde bleiben und ein paar wandern aus. Das wird ja wohl kaum das Aussterbe Risiko erhoehen.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



> Gehirne auf Computer hochzuladen


lmao unser Hirn ist doch kein Datenträger. Oder siehst du irgendwo bei dir am Kopf einen USB-Anschluss?

p.s. Finde Terminator auch einen coolen Film


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> lmao unser Hirn ist doch kein Datenträger. Oder siehst du irgendwo bei dir am Kopf einen USB-Anschluss?



Mann koennte vielleicht irgendwann das Layout der Neuronen und ihre Netzwerke einscannen und dies auf einem Computer speichern wo das Gehirn dann in einer Simulation weiterlaufen koennte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Welche Physikalischen Gesetze muesste mann den aushebeln um ein Gehirn auf einem Computer hochzuladen?



Öhm, die Quantenphysik zum Beispiel.



thysol schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da die Logik? Wenn die Menschen bei A, B, C und D gleichzeitig sind und ein Meteorit in A einschlaegt sind B, C, und D noch am Leben. Selbst wenn die Weltraum Kolonien alle aussterben haette mann noch A (die Erde). Allerdings ist dann das Aussterbe Risiko genauso als waehre mann von anfang an auf der Erde geblieben. Die Austerbens Gefahr kann bei einer Auswanderung ins Weltall nicht groesser sein als wenn mann auf der Erde bleibt weil viele Menschen wuerden ja bei der Auswanderung auf der Erde bleiben.



Wie kommst du auf einen Asteroiden?
(Meteoroide sind die kleinen Dinger, die in der Atmospähre verglühen, wenns auf den Boden aufkommt, bzw. was übrig bleibt, nennt man da Meteorit, die können niemanden gefährlich werden, nur Asteroiden können das)
Der Mensch wird nur dann andere Planeten kolonisieren, wenn er dazu gezwungen ist, sonst würde er die Erde nie verlassen, einen anderen Planeten zu kolonisieren ist sehr kompliziert, sehr aufwändig und sehr langlebig, ohne genauer Forschung kannst du nicht einfach so einen Planeten kolonisieren.
Und der Mensch hat die Technologie nicht um das zu machen.



thysol schrieb:


> Das die Masse des fliegenden Objekts merklich ansteigt ist erst wenn mann nahe an der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist. Oder meinst du die Aliens beschleunigen immer weiter wenn sie bereits Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht haben um mehr Masse zu bekommen? Das waehre ja eine Energieverschwendung. Ausserdem wenn die Aliens mit 80% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen duerfte der relative Anstieg an Masse relativ gering sein. Oder meinst du ein 10000 Tonnen Raumschiff hat dann schon die Masse eines Planeten?



Öhm, das merkt man auch schon früher, die Kurve steigt als exponenziell an. Ab 0,8c wird das richtig ungemütlich. 0,5c ist vertretbar, aber dann dauert die Reise zum nächsten Fixtern immer noch 8 Jahre und bei Alpha Centauri gibts nichts was interessant sein könnte. Der nächste Stern, der einen Planeten hat, ist rund 28 Lichtjahre entfernt, das ist aber ein Gasplanet, der 10 Mal so groß ist wie Jupiter, also auch eher nicht zu empfehlen. 
Abgesehen davon, dass es keine Technologie gibt, die ein Raumschiff auf 0,5c beschleunigen könnte. Wir können gerade mal auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen und dabei geht der Treibstoff drauf, der mitgeführt wird. Neuen Treibstoff besorgen, ist schwer, besonders im Weltraum, wo das Vakuum perfekter ist als in jedem Labor auf der Erde.

Außerdem, denke ich, hast du keine Vorstellung davon, wie groß ein Raumschiff sein muss, mit dem man kolonisieren will.
Erinnere dich mal an "Independence Day" von Emerich. Dort hatte das Raumschiff die Größe von einem viertel des Erdmondes. Keine Ahnung, wie man ein so großen Schiff überhaupt bauen will. 



thysol schrieb:


> Relativ gesehen, lebt der Mensch erst seit kurzem.



richtig, ein paar Millionen Jahre, aber die waren eben relativ stabil. Wer weiß, wie stabil andere Planeten auf Dauer sind. Das weiß man nicht, wenn man sie ein paar Jahre lang studiert.



thysol schrieb:


> Klar, aber was ist wenn ein paar Menschen auf der Erde bleiben und ein paar wandern aus. Das wird ja wohl kaum das Aussterbe Risiko erhoehen.



Nochmal, wohin sollen sie auswandern?
Kennst du einen Planeten, der der Erde gleicht, der die gleichen Eigenschaften hat und ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie die Erde?


----------



## thysol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, die Quantenphysik zum Beispiel.



Ich habe davon leider keine Ahnung. Wie wuerde das denn einen Gehirn Scan behindern?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf einen Asteroiden?
> (Meteoroide sind die kleinen Dinger, die in der Atmospähre verglühen, wenns auf den Boden aufkommt, bzw. was übrig bleibt, nennt man da Meteorit, die können niemanden gefährlich werden, nur Asteroiden können das)



Jo, da habe ich Asteroiden mit Meteoriten verwechselt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Mensch wird nur dann andere Planeten kolonisieren, wenn er dazu gezwungen ist, sonst würde er die Erde nie verlassen, einen anderen Planeten zu kolonisieren ist sehr kompliziert, sehr aufwändig und sehr langlebig, ohne genauer Forschung kannst du nicht einfach so einen Planeten kolonisieren.
> Und der Mensch hat die Technologie nicht um das zu machen.



Klar, aus heutiger Sicht ist es so gut wie unmoeglich einen Planeten zu kolonisieren. Aber wer sagt das es in Zukunft nicht moeglich sein wird?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und der Mensch hat die Technologie nicht um das zu machen.



Frueher hatten die Menschen nicht die Technologie ueberhaupt ins Weltraum zu gelangen. Heute schon. Wieso sollten sie dann nicht in Zukunft die Technologie haben einen Planeten zu besiedeln?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, das merkt man auch schon früher, die Kurve steigt als exponenziell an. Ab 0,8c wird das richtig ungemütlich. 0,5c ist vertretbar, aber dann dauert die Reise zum nächsten Fixtern immer noch 8 Jahre und bei Alpha Centauri gibts nichts was interessant sein könnte. Der nächste Stern, der einen Planeten hat, ist rund 28 Lichtjahre entfernt, das ist aber ein Gasplanet, der 10 Mal so groß ist wie Jupiter, also auch eher nicht zu empfehlen.



Ich weiss das die Kurve exponenziell ist aber soweit ich weiss wird das erst bei einer Geschwindigkeit sehr sehr nahe an c wirklich gefaehrlich. Zeig mal so eine Kurve oder sowas in der Art was beweist das 0,8c bereits zuviel sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es keine Technologie gibt, die ein Raumschiff auf 0,5c beschleunigen könnte. Wir können gerade mal auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen und dabei geht der Treibstoff drauf, der mitgeführt wird. Neuen Treibstoff besorgen, ist schwer, besonders im Weltraum, wo das Vakuum perfekter ist als in jedem Labor auf der Erde.



Wer sagt denn das es in Zukunft nicht moeglich sein wird?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem, denke ich, hast du keine Vorstellung davon, wie groß ein Raumschiff sein muss, mit dem man kolonisieren will.
> Erinnere dich mal an "Independence Day" von Emerich. Dort hatte das Raumschiff die Größe von einem viertel des Erdmondes. Keine Ahnung, wie man ein so großen Schiff überhaupt bauen will.



Ich glaube kaum das das Schiff ein Viertel des Erdmondes gross sein muss. Ich denke <1km Durchmesser sollte schon ausreichen wenn mann nur Computer mit hochgeladenen Gehirnen mitnimmt. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> richtig, ein paar Millionen Jahre, aber die waren eben relativ stabil. Wer weiß, wie stabil andere Planeten auf Dauer sind. Das weiß man nicht, wenn man sie ein paar Jahre lang studiert.



"Echte Menschen" gab es vor ein paar Millionen Jahren aber noch nicht. Das waren eher Affen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal, wohin sollen sie auswandern?
> Kennst du einen Planeten, der der Erde gleicht, der die gleichen Eigenschaften hat und ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie die Erde?


 
Die koennten ein Planet Terraformen. Ich weiss, ist nicht mit heutigen Technologien und Ressourcen moeglich, aber vielleicht in Zukunft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe davon leider keine Ahnung. Wie wuerde das denn einen Gehirn Scan behindern?



Unschärferelation. Du kannst die Position und die Geschwindigkeit eines Teilchen nicht gleichzeitig exakt bestimmen. Das müsstest du aber können, wenn du das Gehirn in dem "Ist" Zustand übertragen willst.



thysol schrieb:


> Klar, aus heutiger Sicht ist es so gut wie unmoeglich einen Planeten zu kolonisieren. Aber wer sagt das es in Zukunft nicht moeglich sein wird?



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die Zukunft bringen wird, aber die Probleme auf der Erde werden schon groß genug sein, da ist kein Geld für interstellare Kolonisation übrig. Abgesehen davon, wer soll denn kolonisieren? Eine bestimmte Gruppe, ein bestimmtes Land, oder werden Lose gezogen?



thysol schrieb:


> Frueher hatten die Menschen nicht die Technologie ueberhaupt ins Weltraum zu gelangen. Heute schon. Wieso sollten sie dann nicht in Zukunft die Technologie haben einen Planeten zu besiedeln?



Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Technologien noch entwickelt werden, aber sie werden mehr denn je einen praktischen Nutzen haben müssen, sofern man in 50 Jahren 10 Milliarden Menschen ernähren will und in 250 Jahren 50 Milliarden.
Auch das ist eine Blase, die irgendwann platzen wird, hoffentlich bin ich dann nicht mehr da, wenn das passiert. 



thysol schrieb:


> Ich weiss das die Kurve exponenziell ist aber soweit ich weiss wird das erst bei einer Geschwindigkeit sehr sehr nahe an c wirklich gefaehrlich. Zeig mal so eine Kurve oder sowas in der Art was beweist das 0,8c bereits zuviel sind.



Jop, hatte das mal in einem anderen Thread verlinkt, hier noch mal das Diagramm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





thysol schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das es in Zukunft nicht moeglich sein wird?



Wie schon oben gesagt, keine Ahnung, was die Zukunft bringen wird, aber erst mal muss der Mensch die Probleme auf der Erde in den Griff kriegen, eher er auch nur an eine Kolonisation denken kann. Sonst verschleppt er nur die Probleme und das bringt keinem etwas.



thysol schrieb:


> "Echte Menschen" gab es vor ein paar Millionen Jahren aber noch nicht. Das waren eher Affen.



Der Homo Sapiens, also die derzeitige Art, entwickelte sich vor 200.000 Jahren, Homos gab es aber vorher auch schon, der älteste Fund eines Homo Erectus ist rund 2 Millionen Jahre alt und der konnte schon Feuer machen.


Die koennten ein Planet Terraformen. Ich weiss, ist nicht mit heutigen Technologien und Ressourcen moeglich, aber vielleicht in Zukunft.[/QUOTE]

Der Mensch kann ja nicht mal auf seinen eigenen Planeten aufpassen, bzw. ihn so behandeln, dass man darauf leben kann und du redest von Terraforming?


----------



## axel25 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

In der Vergangenheit kram:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dazu muss das Shuttle auf mindestens 7900m/s beschleunigt werden, das Haupttriebwerk alleine ist dazu nicht in der Lage und ohne den Zusatztank geht auch nichts.
> Die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit beträgt 8400m/s, allerdings müsste das Shuttle dafür die Triebwerke ständig auf 100% laufen lassen (was sie nicht machen, sie werden zwischendurch herunter gefahren, denn sonst wäre die aerodynamische Belastung zu groß).



Ich glaube, das hängt nicht sosehr von der aerodynamischen Belastung als von den Triebwerken selbst. Wenn eins beim runterregeln das spinnen anfängt, kannst du es noch ausschalten oder die Mission abbrechen und eine Landung in Europa versuchen. Wenn du das defekte Haupttriebwerk erst auf 120km Höhe bemerkst, müsstest du dir auf die Schnelle irgendetwas einfallen lassen.




> Ja, es geht um die Booster, ohne sie kann das Shuttle den Orbit nicht erreichen.



Können schon, würde nur noch länger dauern. Und es darf keine Nutzlast vorhanden sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir schon drei Systeme auf einmal
> Das System Space Shuttle hat...:
> - Feststoffbooster/erste Stufe: links und rechts des Tanks montiert. Werden nach kurzer Zeit abgesprengt
> - Haupttriebwerke/zweite Stufe (zeitgleich mit erster gezündet, länger genutzt): Am Orbiter montiert, aus externem Tank versorgt. Nach Abwurf des Tanks nicht mehr nutzbar
> ...



Beim Shuttle von Stufen zu sprechen ist...

Eher müsstest du unterscheiden zwischen Starttriebwerken(Booster+Haupttriebwerk), Orbittriebwerken (OMS) und Manövriertriebwerken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, wenn der Zusatztank abgesprengt wird, sind die Haupttriebwerke nutzlos, da es keinen Treibstoff mehr gibt (die Dinger ziehen ja auch eine Menge durch).
> Hab ich auch schon erwähnt, der Treibstoff ist begrenzt, man kann mit dem Shuttle nicht einfach zu landen wie mit einem Flugzeug, eher wie mit einem Segelflieger, nur träger. Da muss alles stimmen, wenn man den Orbit verlässt, verrechnen darf nicht passieren.



Stimmt, nur in der letzten großen Phase ab 15km könnte man manuell korrigieren, darüber muss man sich auf den Computer und dessen Berechnungen verlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Es wird ja genau gerechnet, sowohl vor dem Start als auch bei der Landung. Nur wenn das Fenster stimmt und das Wetter auch, dann startet man, bzw. landet man. Das Shuttle kann ja problemlos 10 Tage im Orbit bleiben und bisher ist eine Landung ja nicht unmöglich geworden, weil über Florida ein Wirbelsturm war, dann berechnete man eben den Landepunkt Kalifornien. Und es ist wohl besser, wenn der Computer alles übernimmt und nur die Landung selbst von den Piloten erledigt werden, denn 10 Tage Schwerelosigkeit zerren an der physischen und psychischen Verfassung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Doch. Damit eine Zivilisation so lange wie moeglich ueberlebt muss sie sich im Universum ausbreiten damit sie nicht von einem Meteoriten Einschlag ausstirbt.



Von unserem heutigen technischen Stand ausgehend ist es wesentlich einfacher, ein System zu entwickeln, dass Asteroiden ablenkt oder sie in sub-global-killer große Brocken zerlegt, als einen anderen Planeten zu besiedeln, geschweige denn ein anderes Sternensystem zu erreichen geschweige denn Terraforming zu betreiben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre ja erstrebenswert, aber leider mit den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus nicht zu vereinbaren.



Der Kapitalismus mag sich primitiver, evolutionärer Mechanismen bedienen, aber er ist kein grundlegendes, unvermeidbares Naturgesetz.



> An was du denkst, ist Gleichheit, ein Gedanke, ein Kollektiv, die Wünsche eines Individuums sind irrelevant im Vergleich zum Kollektiv.
> Das einzig wirklich Streben einer solchen Art wird wohl Perfektion sein.
> Verdammt, erinnert stark an die Borg, nur ohne Transwarpkanal, aber inklusive Drohnen und Assimilation.



Du musst nicht annähernd so weit gehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass bereits innerhalb deiner Familie Streitigkeiten aus Eigeninteresse auf ein Maß gedämpft werden, das die Gesamtperformance nicht zu stark beeinträchtigt wird. Beispiele für sowas finden sich in der menschlichen Geschichte auf allen Ebenen und auch wenn höhere Abstraktionsebenen aufgrund der beschränkten Fähigkeiten des menchlichen Gehirns zunehmend schwerer zu erreichen sind, liegt eine globale Gesellschaft nicht außerhalb des Denkbaren.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das menschliche Gehirn kann mehr neuronale Verknüpfungen erstellen als es Atome im Universum gibt.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es für jede Verknüpfung einen ganzen Haufen komplexer Moleküle braucht, zweifle ich diese Aussage an 




axel25 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das hängt nicht sosehr von der aerodynamischen Belastung als von den Triebwerken selbst. Wenn eins beim runterregeln das spinnen anfängt, kannst du es noch ausschalten oder die Mission abbrechen und eine Landung in Europa versuchen. Wenn du das defekte Haupttriebwerk erst auf 120km Höhe bemerkst, müsstest du dir auf die Schnelle irgendetwas einfallen lassen.



Wiki sagt was anderes und es wäre auch ziemlich bescheuert, eine Minute nach dem Start spezielle Manöver durchzuführen, um zu testen, ob die Triebwerke überhaupt ordnungsgemäß funktionieren.



> Können schon, würde nur noch länger dauern. Und es darf keine Nutzlast vorhanden sein.



Wenn du 80% des Startschubs streichst, nützt es dir auch nichts, 50% des Gewichtes einzusparen.



> Beim Shuttle von Stufen zu sprechen ist...



...fachlich genauso richtig, wie bei vielen anderen Systemen. (die meisten russischen z.B. nutzen die 2. Stufe auch vom Start weg)


----------



## axel25 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Naja, wird nicht während des Aufstieges kurzzeitig das Triebwerk auf 66% runtergeregelt?



> ...fachlich genauso richtig, wie bei vielen anderen Systemen. (die meisten russischen z.B. nutzen die 2. Stufe auch vom Start weg)



Äh, nein. Die Russen haben Raketen nach dem Stufenprinzip, das ist richtig. Aber das Shuttle ist nunmal eibn Shutlle und keine Rakete mit Stufen!



> Wenn du 80% des Startschubs streichst, nützt es dir auch nichts, 50% des Gewichtes einzusparen.



Müsste halt wie ein Flugzeug starten. Dann dürfte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, wird nicht während des Aufstieges kurzzeitig das Triebwerk auf 66% runtergeregelt?



Den genauen Wert kenne ich nicht, aber hier geht es ja um den Grund, warum es runtergeregelt wird.
Einzig auf die schnelle findbare und in sich logische Antwort: Weil das Shuttle sonst in zu dichten Athmosphärenschichten eine zu hohe Geschwindigkeit erreicht.
Deine Antwort: Um zu testen, ob die Triebwerke richtig funktionieren 



> Äh, nein. Die Russen haben Raketen nach dem Stufenprinzip, das ist richtig. Aber das Shuttle ist nunmal eibn Shutlle und keine Rakete mit Stufen!



Und wo genau liegt der funktionale Unterschied im Betrieb? 
Eine Stufe ist nicht darüber definiert ob/auf welchem Wege sie später zur Erde zurückkehrt.



> Müsste halt wie ein Flugzeug starten. Dann dürfte es eigentlich klappen.


 
"A => B" macht keinen Sinn, wenn A = unmöglich...


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Unschärferelation. Du kannst die Position und die Geschwindigkeit eines Teilchen nicht gleichzeitig exakt bestimmen. Das müsstest du aber können, wenn du das Gehirn in dem "Ist" Zustand übertragen willst.



Muss mann doch auch nicht. Ich denke das Gehirn speichert Daten in der groessen Ordnung aktueller Computer. Da sollte die Quantenphysik kein Problem darstellen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Technologien noch entwickelt werden, aber sie werden mehr denn je einen praktischen Nutzen haben müssen, sofern man in 50 Jahren 10 Milliarden Menschen ernähren will und in 250 Jahren 50 Milliarden.



Dazu wird es erst gar nicht kommen. Wenn zuviele Menschen da sind sterben halt mehr durch Verhungerung. Das sollte das ausgleichen. An 10 Milliarden Leute auf den Planeten glaube ich noch, aber 50 Milliarden, whatever.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, hatte das mal in einem anderen Thread verlinkt, hier noch mal das Diagramm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Diagram zeigt ja ziemlich gut das bei 0,9c nur 2.5 mal so viel Masse da ist. 0,9c sind doch noch voll vertretbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Muss mann doch auch nicht. Ich denke das Gehirn speichert Daten in der groessen Ordnung aktueller Computer. Da sollte die Quantenphysik kein Problem darstellen.



Das Gehirn speichert Gedanken in Form vom Molekülen und da wirkt die Quantenphysik sehr wohl.



thysol schrieb:


> Dazu wird es erst gar nicht kommen. Wenn zuviele Menschen da sind sterben halt mehr durch *Verhungerung*. Das sollte das ausgleichen. An 10 Milliarden Leute auf den Planeten glaube ich noch, aber 50 Milliarden, whatever.



Sehr geniales Wort. 
Man dachte vor 100 Jahren, dass 3 Milliarden Menschen für die Erde zu viel sind, heute sind es 7 Milliarden. Man geht davon aus, dass bei 12 Milliarden Schluss ist, da es nicht mehr genug Nahrung für alle vorhanden sein wird, aber heute weiß noch keiner, was man in 50 oder 100 Jahren essen wird. Heute werden ja schon synthetische Produkte entwickelt, Gentechnik lässt Pflanzen schneller wachsen. Möglich ist alles, ausschließen kann man nichts mehr.
Wie viele Menschen tatsächlich auf der Erde leben könnten, ist eh ein großes Rätsel.



thysol schrieb:


> Das Diagram zeigt ja ziemlich gut das bei 0,9c nur 2.5 mal so viel Masse da ist. 0,9c sind doch noch voll vertretbar.



Jop, wenn du das sagst... 
Ich will mal das Raumschiff sehen, das 0,9c erreicht und dann wird selbst eine Massezunahme um 0,1% problematisch, denn du musst ja wiederum mehr Energie aufbringen um die "Mehr" Masse zu beschleunigen.


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Gehirn speichert Gedanken in Form vom Molekülen und da wirkt die Quantenphysik sehr wohl.



Im Prinzip muesste mann ja nur das Layout des Neuronen Netzwerk hochladen. Da ein Neuron aus sehr vielen Molekuelen besteht sollte die Quantenphysik kein Problem sein. Ein ganzes Gehrin hochladen soll uebrigens nur 20TB Speicher auf dem Computer verbrauchen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man dachte vor 100 Jahren, dass 3 Milliarden Menschen für die Erde zu viel sind,



Quelle?


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> heute sind es 7 Milliarden. Man geht davon aus, dass bei 12 Milliarden Schluss ist, da es nicht mehr genug Nahrung für alle vorhanden sein wird, aber heute weiß noch keiner, was man in 50 oder 100 Jahren essen wird. Heute werden ja schon synthetische Produkte entwickelt, Gentechnik lässt Pflanzen schneller wachsen. Möglich ist alles, ausschließen kann man nichts mehr.
> Wie viele Menschen tatsächlich auf der Erde leben könnten, ist eh ein großes Rätsel.



Im ganzen deiner Aussage muss ich dir aber Recht geben. Mann weiss nicht was in der Zukunft alles moeglich ist. Mit dem selben Argument komme ich ja auch wenn es um Raumfahrt geht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, wenn du das sagst...
> Ich will mal das Raumschiff sehen, das 0,9c erreicht und dann wird selbst eine Massezunahme um 0,1% problematisch, denn du musst ja wiederum mehr Energie aufbringen um die "Mehr" Masse zu beschleunigen.


 
Das ist aber nicht so schwer die mehr Masse zu beschleunigen wie es scheint da ja dann die Masse des Treibstoffs in der selben Proportion zunimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Im Prinzip muesste mann ja nur das Layout des Neuronen Netzwerk hochladen. Da ein Neuron aus sehr vielen Molekuelen besteht sollte die Quantenphysik kein Problem sein. Ein ganzes Gehrin hochladen soll uebrigens nur 20TB Speicher auf dem Computer verbrauchen.



Quelle?



thysol schrieb:


> Im ganzen deiner Aussage muss ich dir aber Recht geben. Mann weiss nicht was in der Zukunft alles moeglich ist. Mit dem selben Argument komme ich ja auch wenn es um Raumfahrt geht.



Aber die Physik ist nun mal gegenwärtig und was anderes als den Rückstoßantrieb hat der Mensch noch nicht entwickelt um die Erde verlassen zu können und damit kann er noch nicht mal direkt einen anderen Planeten anfliegen, er muss von Planet zu Planet fliegen um deren Gravitation zur Beschleunigung nutzen.
Wie also soll ein Antrieb aussehen, der 0,9c erreicht?
Auch nach dem Rückstoßprinzip?
Wenn du aber mit einem solchen Antrieb 0,9c erreichen willst, müsstest du das Treibmittel ja mit 1000 fach c beschleunigen, damit 0,9c übrig bleiben.



thysol schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht so schwer die mehr Masse zu beschleunigen wie es scheint da ja dann die Masse des Treibstoffs in der selben Proportion zunimmt.



OK, dann zeig mir mal einen Antrieb, der ein Konstrukt irdischer Bauweise auf sagen wir mal 100.000km/h beschleunigen kann?
(50.000 würden mir schon reichen)


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Quelle?



Mind uploading - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Physik ist nun mal gegenwärtig und was anderes als den Rückstoßantrieb hat der Mensch noch nicht entwickelt um die Erde verlassen zu können und damit kann er noch nicht mal direkt einen anderen Planeten anfliegen, er muss von Planet zu Planet fliegen um deren Gravitation zur Beschleunigung nutzen.
> Wie also soll ein Antrieb aussehen, der 0,9c erreicht?
> Auch nach dem Rückstoßprinzip?
> Wenn du aber mit einem solchen Antrieb 0,9c erreichen willst, müsstest du das Treibmittel ja mit 1000 fach c beschleunigen, damit 0,9c übrig bleiben.



Wieso denn 1000 fach c??????



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, dann zeig mir mal einen Antrieb, der ein Konstrukt irdischer Bauweise auf sagen wir mal 100.000km/h beschleunigen kann?
> (50.000 würden mir schon reichen)


 
Ich rede hier von der Zukunft und ich weiss nicht ob es da Technologien geben wird die so eine hohe Geschwindigkeit erlauben. Ich wollte dir nur eben sagen das es jedenfalls von der Physik her kein Problem sein sollte mit 0,9c zu fliegen da mann ja nicht mehr Energie aufwenden muss um mehr Masse zu beschleunigen da ja gleichzeitig mehr Treibstoff zur Verfuegung steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Mind uploading - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







thysol schrieb:


> Wieso denn 1000 fach c??????


 
Keine Ahnung, war pauschal angenommen. Ich weiß nicht, wie das Verhältnis von beschleunigtem Gas zur Geschwindigkeit im Weltraum ist.
Aber nach dem Rückstoßprinzip funktionieren die Antriebe nun mal, andere haben wir nicht, kennen wir auch nicht.



thysol schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von der Zukunft und ich weiss nicht ob es da Technologien geben wird die so eine hohe Geschwindigkeit erlauben. Ich wollte dir nur eben sagen das es jedenfalls von der Physik her kein Problem sein sollte mit 0,9c zu fliegen da mann ja nicht mehr Energie aufwenden muss um mehr Masse zu beschleunigen da ja gleichzeitig mehr Treibstoff zur Verfuegung steht.



Das Problem ist aber, dass man ungeheure Energien aufbringen muss, um überhaupt ein Teilchen im Beschleuniger zu beschleunigen, du redest aber von einem Raumschiff, das deutlich mehr Masse hat. Wo soll die Energie herkommen? Wer soll sie liefern? Chemische Antriebe sind begrenzt, du kannst das nur durch einen atomaren Antrieb erreichen, aber welcher atomare Antrieb soll das sein? Nach welchem Prinzip soll er funktionieren?


----------



## Glühbirne (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer soll sie liefern? Chemische Antriebe sind begrenzt, du kannst das nur durch einen atomaren Antrieb erreichen, aber welcher atomare Antrieb soll das sein? Nach welchem Prinzip soll er funktionieren?


Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre es, Wasserstoff durch einen Atomreaktor strömen zu lassen.
Das Gas heizt sich an den Brennelementen auf ca. 3000 Grad Celsius auf und dehnt sich aus. Mit einer entsprechenden Konstruktion hätte das Gas so keine andere Wahl, als durch die Schubdüse zu entweichen.
Afaik würde die Austrittsgeschwindigkeit ungefähr doppelt so hoch wie bei konventionellen Triebwerken sein. 
Davor stehen aber noch einige Probleme:
1. Umweltverschmutzung
2. Kein Reaktorkern würde die Hitze so einfach wegstecken
Die Lösung für das 2. Problem wäre vermutlich ein Gaskernreaktor.
Aber bereits hier steckt die Forschung noch in den Kinderschuhen. Bis sowas möglich ist, werden wohl noch einige Jahrzehnte vergehen, mal ganz abgesehen von den 0,9 c...


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Ein ganzes Gehrin hochladen soll uebrigens nur 20TB Speicher auf dem Computer verbrauchen.



Also wenn ich richtig lese steht da 20*000* TB.



> A full brain map would occupy less than 2 x 1016 bytes (20000  Tb) and would store the addresses of the connected neurons, the synapse  type and the synapse "weight" for each of the brains' 1015 synapses.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre es, Wasserstoff durch einen Atomreaktor strömen zu lassen.
> Das Gas heizt sich an den Brennelementen auf ca. 3000 Grad Celsius auf und dehnt sich aus. Mit einer entsprechenden Konstruktion hätte das Gas so keine andere Wahl, als durch die Schubdüse zu entweichen.
> Afaik würde die Austrittsgeschwindigkeit ungefähr doppelt so hoch wie bei konventionellen Triebwerken sein.


 
Ist aber auch nur ein Rückstoßantrieb.
Keine anderen Ideen? 

Du kannst mit einem Reaktionsantrieb letztendlich nur die Geschwindigkeit erreichen, mit der das Gas ausgestoßen wird, schneller geht nicht. wie also willst du ein Gas auf 0,9c beschleunigen?


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


>



Was ist denn daran so lustig?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, war pauschal angenommen. Ich weiß nicht, wie das Verhältnis von beschleunigtem Gas zur Geschwindigkeit im Weltraum ist.
> Aber nach dem Rückstoßprinzip funktionieren die Antriebe nun mal, andere haben wir nicht, kennen wir auch nicht.



Das Gas muss nicht schneller austreten als das Raumschiff fliegt. Es kann sogar langsamer hinten rausgesprueht werden. Um auf 0,9c zu beschleunigen waere halt nur sehr sehr viel erforderlich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass man ungeheure Energien aufbringen muss, um überhaupt ein Teilchen im Beschleuniger zu beschleunigen, du redest aber von einem Raumschiff, das deutlich mehr Masse hat. Wo soll die Energie herkommen? Wer soll sie liefern? Chemische Antriebe sind begrenzt, du kannst das nur durch einen atomaren Antrieb erreichen, aber welcher atomare Antrieb soll das sein? Nach welchem Prinzip soll er funktionieren?


 
Es benoetigt aber soviel Energie ein Teilchen im Teilchen Beschleuniger zu beschleunigen weil:

1. Ein Magnetfeld von der Groesse das ein winziges Teilchen beschleunigt eine winzig kleine Effizienz hat. Ein Raumschiff mit Rueckstossantrieb ist dagegen deutlich effizienter.
2. Die auf 0,9999999999.......% von Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen und ich weiss nicht um was fuer einen Faktor mehr Masse das kleine Partikel dann hat. Bei einem Raumschiff reicht ja bereits 0,9c.

Und wie schon gesagt, wie so ein Antrieb funktionieren soll keine Ahnung. Aber ich schliesse nicht aus das es mal so einen Antrieb geben wird.

Edit:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einem Reaktionsantrieb letztendlich nur die Geschwindigkeit erreichen, mit der das Gas ausgestoßen wird, schneller geht nicht. wie also willst du ein Gas auf 0,9c beschleunigen?


 
Nein. Da Momentum aufbewahrt wird hat auch eine Gas Ausstossung mit nur einem m/s eine kleine Auswirkung auf die Geschwindigkeit des Raumschiffes. Das Gas muss also nicht schneller ausgestossen werden als die Geschwindigkeit mit der das Raumschiff bereits fliegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran so lustig?



Hast du dir das mal richtig durchgelesen und auch verstanden?



thysol schrieb:


> Das Gas muss nicht schneller austreten als das Raumschiff fliegt. Es kann sogar langsamer hinten rausgesprueht werden. Um auf 0,9c zu beschleunigen waere halt nur sehr sehr viel erforderlich.



Nö, das geht nicht, Reaktionsantrieb, Impulsgesetz Newtonsches drittes Gesetz, es kann nicht schneller sein als das Gas, das austritt, wie auch soll das gehen?



thysol schrieb:


> 1. Ein Magnetfeld von der Groesse das ein winziges Teilchen beschleunigt eine winzig kleine Effizienz hat. Ein Raumschiff mit Rueckstossantrieb ist dagegen deutlich effizienter.
> 2. Die auf 0,9999999999.......% von Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen und ich weiss nicht um was fuer einen Faktor mehr Masse das kleine Partikel dann hat. Bei einem Raumschiff reicht ja bereits 0,9c.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt, wie so ein Antrieb funktionieren soll keine Ahnung. Aber ich schliesse nicht aus das es mal so einen Antrieb geben wird.



Nochmal, woher soll die Energie für so eine Antrieb kommen?
Ein Proton kannst du durch ein Magnetfeld beschleunigen, das ist kein Problem. Ein Raumschiff kannst du aber mit diesem Prinzip nicht beschleunigen. Etwas anderes als den Rückstoßantrieb haben wir da nicht und daher ist es auch utopisch zu sagen, dass es bald oder später etwas Besseres gibt, denn was anderes als dieses Antriebskonzept gibts nicht mal in der Theorie. Auch ein Ionenantrieb arbeitet nach dem Reaktionsprinzip.


----------



## Glühbirne (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch nur ein Rückstoßantrieb.
> Keine anderen Ideen?
> 
> Du kannst mit einem Reaktionsantrieb letztendlich nur die Geschwindigkeit erreichen, mit der das Gas ausgestoßen wird, schneller geht nicht. wie also willst du ein Gas auf 0,9c beschleunigen?



Wenn ich eine andere, plausible Idee hätte, wäre ich vermutlich berühmter, als ich es jetzt bin. 
Nein, im Ernst. Andere Ideen würden momentan sehr stark in Richtung dunkle Materie/Energie abdriften. Und auf diesem Feld ist bekanntlich noch nicht viel bewiesen.
Von den 0,9 c spreche ich ja auch gar nicht, wollte nur mal zeigen, wie schwer es 
ist, heutige Antriebe auf einen Bruchteil dieser 0,9 c zu bringen. Um diese wirklich zu erreichen, wird man wohl garantiert keine Rückstoßantriebe verwenden, das wäre einfach unmöglich nach heutigen Vorstellungen.
Mögliche Lösungen wären wahrscheinlich Antriebe, die eine Art Blase vor dem Raumschiff enstehen lassen würden, aber das driftet ja jetzt schon in die Sci-Fi Abteilung ab...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Meinst du eine Warp Blase? 
Hhmmm.. die Raumzeit selbst krümmen, das wäre schon eine Idee, fragt sich nur, wie man das machen soll.
Um ein völlig neues Antriebskonzept entwickeln zu können, müssen wir mehr forschen, erst mal verstehen, wie das ganze funktioniert.


----------



## Glühbirne (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du eine Warp Blase?
> Hhmmm.. die Raumzeit selbst krümmen, das wäre schon eine Idee, fragt sich nur, wie man das machen soll.
> Um ein völlig neues Antriebskonzept entwickeln zu können, müssen wir mehr forschen, erst mal verstehen, wie das ganze funktioniert.


Jop, genau die.
Tja theoretisch würde das ganze wohl funktionieren, aber eine Umsetzung in den nächsten Jahrhunderten ist leider unrealistisch. 
Zunächst bräuchte man ja exotische Materie dafür. Die müsste erst einmal entdeckt werden, also das alte Problem von wegen "Wir haben es noch nicht gefunden, aber die Existenz würde gegen keine Naturgesetzte verstoßen." Mit der Theorie von Sergei Krasnikov wären aber immerhin nur noch wenige Milligramm von der exotischen Materie nötig. 
So weit, so gut! 
Dasselbe hat man vor ein paar Jahrzenten auch noch über Antimaterie gesagt und mitlerweile gibt es auf diesem Gebiet schon riesige Sprünge (Danke an CERN an dieser Stelle).
Aber das Problem liegt dann halt am Einsatzort für diese Materie, wie Du schon sagtest.
Die exotische Materie müsste sich nicht nur dort befinden, wo sich das  Raumschiff befände, sondern auch außerhalb des Raumschiffes. Außerdem wäre es  unmöglich, eine bestimmte Materieverteilung auf Knopfdruck an der  richtigen Stelle erscheinen zu lassen und diese wieder zu entfernen, um beispielsweise den Antrieb abzuschalten.
Vielleicht könnte man das mit Kraftfeldern irgendwie lösen, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.
Das wäre dann wohl der einzige halbwegs bekannte Antrieb, der hauptsächlich nicht auf Rückstoß setzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Jop, genau die.



Aber was genau, Warp Blase oder Warp Feld? 



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Tja theoretisch würde das ganze wohl funktionieren, aber eine Umsetzung in den nächsten Jahrhunderten ist leider unrealistisch.



"Theoretisch"..... 
Wie sieht denn eine Theorie zur Warp Blase aus? 



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Zunächst bräuchte man ja exotische Materie dafür.



Wieso?
Weil es sonst keinen Spaß macht, wenn man bekannte Materie nimmt? 
Und was soll diese Materie denn können?



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Die müsste erst einmal entdeckt werden, also das alte Problem von wegen "Wir haben es noch nicht gefunden, aber die Existenz würde gegen keine Naturgesetzte verstoßen."



Hmm, Dunkle Materie... 
OK, mit der sichtbaren Materie lassen sich weder die Bewegungen der Galaxien erklären, noch die Ausdehnungsgeschwindigkeit des Universums. Das ist klar (wobei man das auch nur in der Theorie annimmt). Aber vielleicht haben wir auch nur den falschen Ansatz. Alle gehen immer davon aus, dass der Urknall aus einem Punkt entstanden ist. Was ist aber, wenn es Fluktuationen waren, also kein bestimmter Ort (wenn man überhaupt von Ort reden kann, es gab ja noch kein Raum).



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Mit der Theorie von Sergei Krasnikov wären aber immerhin nur noch wenige Milligramm von der exotischen Materie nötig.



Du meinst seine Theorie zum Durchtunneln der Raumzeit?
Also das, was auch Teilchen machen, wenn sie eine Barrieregrenze nicht überspringen können? Sie durchtunneln sie dann.
Aber man weiß, dass man quantenmechanische Effekte nicht in der makroskopischen Welt anwenden kann. Ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der durch massive Wände gegangen ist (abgesehen von David Copperfield ).
Man müsste also erst mal durch Wände latschen, ehe man ein Raumschiff baut, das die Raumzeit durchtunneln kann.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Dasselbe hat man vor ein paar Jahrzenten auch noch über Antimaterie gesagt und mitlerweile gibt es auf diesem Gebiet schon riesige Sprünge (Danke an CERN an dieser Stelle).



Antimaterie wurde ja postuliert und im Experiment bestätigt, aber letztendlich nützt uns die Antimaterie nichts, wir können sie nicht speicher oder aus dem Teilchenbeschleuniger "absaugen", wenn wir sie erzeugen.
Da muss man den Star Trek Fans und  die "an den Quantentorpedo glaubenden" gleich den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. 



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Die exotische Materie müsste sich nicht nur dort befinden, wo sich das  Raumschiff befände, sondern auch außerhalb des Raumschiffes. Außerdem wäre es  unmöglich, eine bestimmte Materieverteilung auf Knopfdruck an der  richtigen Stelle erscheinen zu lassen und diese wieder zu entfernen, um beispielsweise den Antrieb abzuschalten.



Ich stelle mir auch das navigieren recht schwer vor, wenn du mit 0,9c fliegst oder schneller. Was machst du, wenn auf deinem Kurs ein Gasriese ist, den du leider nicht vorher sehen konntest, weil sein Mutterstern ihn überstrahlt hat?
Man stelle sich vor bei 0,99c ein Ausweichmanöver fliegen zu müssen, wo dann 10 Millionen g anliegen, für eine halbe Stunde oder so. Welches Raumschiff soll das aushalten (von der Besatzung rede ich lieber nicht)?



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man das mit Kraftfeldern irgendwie lösen, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.
> Das wäre dann wohl der einzige halbwegs bekannte Antrieb, der hauptsächlich nicht auf Rückstoß setzt.



Man müsste eine künstliche Quantensingularität erzeugen, die vor einem fliegt und den Raum vor dem Raumschiff krümmt, so dass man in deren "Kielwasser" dann "mit schwimmt". Du kannst nur dann interstellar fliegen, zumindest in sinnvollen Zeiten, wenn du den Weg verkürzt, also eine Lorentz-Transformation.
Das Problem ist aber hier wie da die Menge an Energie, die nötig ist.
Wie viel Energie muss man bereit stellen, um eine Quantensingularität zu erzeugen, die so stark ist, dass sie die Raumzeit vor dem Raumschiff so stark krümmen kann, dass man die Loretz-Transformation nutzen kann um den Weg innerhalb der Raumzeit verkürzen zu können? 
Wo sind die ganzen Mathematiker, die jetzt mit den Gleichungen kommen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Der Warp Antrieb lässt grüssen


----------



## axel25 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Quanti? Rechne doch mal .

Im Bezug auf FTL und CO. empfehle ich dir das Wiki, interessant wäre hierzu eventuell auch noch die heimsche Feldtheorie, bzw., die Weiterbearbeitung von Häuser und Dröscher .



> Wieso?
> Weil es sonst keinen Spaß macht, wenn man bekannte Materie nimmt?
> Und was soll diese Materie denn können?



Habe ich mich auch mal gefragt. Gemeint ist wohl Antimaterie, aber ein paar Milligramm davon? Ersten wäre das sehr viel und zweitens, wieviel Energie wäre das denn?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Man konnte Antimaterie bereits 17 Minuten erhalten lassen, da geht sicher noch was..


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



axel25 schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch mal gefragt. Gemeint ist wohl Antimaterie, aber ein paar Milligramm davon? Ersten wäre das sehr viel und zweitens, *wieviel Energie wäre das denn?*



Das kannst du ausrechnen, dank Einstein. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man konnte Antimaterie bereits 17 Minuten erhalten lassen, da geht sicher noch was..



Wo denn, im Kühlschrank? Oder bei Zimmertemperatur?


----------



## Glühbirne (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber was genau, Warp Blase oder Warp Feld?


Warp Blase.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Theoretisch".....
> Wie sieht denn eine Theorie zur Warp Blase aus?


Die Theorie ist folgende:
Mit dem Antrieb (wie auch immer dieser aussieht) erschaffst du einen Energie-Impuls-Tensor (Hieß das so?). Dieser verändert das Raumzeitgebiet um einem Raumschiff herum so stark, das die Entfernung zwischen Start und Ziel verringert wird. Die Raumzeit kontrahiert also vor dem Schiff und expandiert hinter ihm dann wieder. Da sich die Raumzeit mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten darf, könnte ein Objekt also innerhalb dieser entstehenden Blase "mitreisen". Diese Warp-Metrik wurde von Miguel Alcubierre aufgestellt.
Diese dafür notwendige Materie wurde exotische Materie genannt.
Damit diese aber die Einsteingleichungen erfüllt, ist eine negative  Energiedichte nötig. Um das jetz vorzurechnen fehlt mir aber die Zeit  und die Lust. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Weil es sonst keinen Spaß macht, wenn man bekannte Materie nimmt?
> Und was soll diese Materie denn können?


Nein, den Namen hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht. 
Es ist halt zwingend eine negative Energiedichte nötig, also exotische Materie.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, Dunkle Materie...
> OK, mit der sichtbaren Materie lassen sich weder die Bewegungen der  Galaxien erklären, noch die Ausdehnungsgeschwindigkeit des Universums.  Das ist klar (wobei man das auch nur in der Theorie annimmt). Aber  vielleicht haben wir auch nur den falschen Ansatz. Alle gehen immer  davon aus, dass der Urknall aus einem Punkt entstanden ist. Was ist  aber, wenn es Fluktuationen waren, also kein bestimmter Ort (wenn man  überhaupt von Ort reden kann, es gab ja noch kein Raum).


Von dunkler Materie war doch gar nicht die Rede?
Das war nur ein Beispiel dafür, das in den letzten Jahrhunderten viele von diesen "Wir haben es noch nicht gefunden, aber die Existenz würde gegen keine Naturgesetzte verstoßen." - Elementen gefunden wurden. Wie z. B. die Antimaterie, die vor noch gar nicht allzu langer Zeit als pure Science-Fiction abgetan wurde. Schau doch mal, wie viel sich auf diesem Gebiet getan hat und das in einer sehr kurzen Zeit. Den selben Sprung könnte man auch bei der Erfoschung der exotischen Materie machen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst seine Theorie zum Durchtunneln der Raumzeit?
> Also das, was auch Teilchen machen, wenn sie eine Barrieregrenze nicht überspringen können? Sie durchtunneln sie dann.
> Aber man weiß, dass man quantenmechanische Effekte nicht in der  makroskopischen Welt anwenden kann. Ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der  durch massive Wände gegangen ist (abgesehen von David Copperfield ).
> Man müsste also erst mal durch Wände latschen, ehe man ein Raumschiff baut, das die Raumzeit durchtunneln kann.


Nein, Krasnikov hat die besagte Theorie von Alcubierre verändert. Wenn die Raumzeit gekrümmt ist, so genügen nach Krasnikov bereits 10 kg exotischer Materie, um  solch ein System aus Warp-Blasen zu erzeugen. Durch geringfügige  Modifikation der Van-Den-Broeck-Metrik gelang es Krasnikov, die  notwendige Menge an exotischer Materie auf einige Milligramm zu  reduzieren.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir auch das navigieren recht schwer vor, wenn du mit 0,9c  fliegst oder schneller. Was machst du, wenn auf deinem Kurs ein Gasriese  ist, den du leider nicht vorher sehen konntest, weil sein Mutterstern  ihn überstrahlt hat?
> Man stelle sich vor bei 0,99c ein Ausweichmanöver fliegen zu müssen, wo  dann 10 Millionen g anliegen, für eine halbe Stunde oder so. Welches  Raumschiff soll das aushalten (von der Besatzung rede ich lieber nicht)?


Tja, und da hört die Theorie schon wieder auf. In dem Fall müsste man andere Lösungen finden, mit Erfindungen an die heute noch niemand denkt. Bis dieser Antrieb (wenn überhaupt) irgendwann mal wirklich funktionsfähig ist, wird es wohl auch Raumschiffe/Technologien geben die so etwas verhindern. Das ist aber noch pure Zukunftsmusik. So weit kann man heute einfach noch nicht denken, zudem ja der Antrieb selber, der diese Problem überhaupt erst ermöglicht, noch Jahrhunderte entfernt ist.
Ob und wie stabil die Warp-Blase ist wird Dir heute auch noch niemand sagen können. 
Dazu wissen wir einfach noch zu wenig.


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dir das mal richtig durchgelesen und auch verstanden?


 
Ich wuerde dir mal empefehlen das durchzulesen. Da steht naemlich:



> However, as described above, many mind uploading advocates expect that quantum-level models and molecule-scale simulation of the neurons will not be needed, so the Bekenstein bound only represents a maximum upper limit.



Wie du siehst gehen Wissenschaftler davon aus das die Quantenphysik kein Problem darstellen sollte weil mann nicht so klein ins Detail jedes Neuron analysieren muss.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, das geht nicht, Reaktionsantrieb, Impulsgesetz Newtonsches drittes Gesetz, es kann nicht schneller sein als das Gas, das austritt, wie auch soll das gehen?


Nein, das stimmt nicht. 

Das 3.te Gesetz:


> „Kräfte treten immer paarweise auf. Übt ein Körper A auf einen anderen Körper B eine Kraft aus (actio), so wirkt eine gleich große, aber entgegen gerichtete Kraft von Körper B auf Körper A (reactio).“



Das 3.te Gesetz wiederlegt sogar deine Aussage. Du sagst ein langsameres Gas kann ein bereits schnelleres Raumschiff nicht beschleunigen. Stimmt aber nicht da ja laut Newton Koerper A (Gas) eine Reaktion auf Koerper B auswirkt. Ausserdem muss laut dem Gesetz der Konservierung von Impuls der Impuls den das Gas verliert auf das Raumschiff drauf addiert werden. Daher kann auch ein langsam austretendes Gas ein bereits sehr schnelles Raumschiff weiter beschleunigen. Die Beschleunigung bleibt sogar Konstant je schneller das Raumschiff wird bis es nahe an die Lichtgeschwindikeit kommt. Dann wird ja der Impuls des austreten des Gases in teilweise mehr Masse auf dem Raumschiff umgewandelt und der andere Teil des Impulses resultiert in mehr Geschwindikeit. Oder wie glaubst du soll das Gesetz der Konservierung von Impuls (Momentum) laut deiner Aussage umgangen werden?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du ausrechnen, dank Einstein.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo denn, im Kühlschrank? Oder bei Zimmertemperatur?


 

Ja fast, bei Minus 273.15 Grad ums genau zu sagen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Gehirn speichert Gedanken in Form vom Molekülen und da wirkt die Quantenphysik sehr wohl.



In Form neuronaler Vernetzungen und das ist tiefste Biochemie.



> Sehr geniales Wort.
> Man dachte vor 100 Jahren, dass 3 Milliarden Menschen für die Erde zu viel sind, heute sind es 7 Milliarden.



Man stellt eindeutig fest, das diese mehr Ressourcen verbrauchen, als der Planet nachliefern kann.



> Man geht davon aus, dass bei 12 Milliarden Schluss ist, da es nicht mehr genug Nahrung für alle vorhanden sein wird, aber heute weiß noch keiner, was man in 50 oder 100 Jahren essen wird.



Genaugenommen geht man davon aus, dass der Scheitelpunkt bei ~12 Milliarden erreicht wird und danach all die verzögert wirkenden Probleme, die so eine Bevölkerung mit dem zu beobachtenden Verhalten eintreten, so dass die Weltbevölkerung kollabiert. (iirc auf <4 Milliarden für World 3)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch nach dem Rückstoßprinzip?
> Wenn du aber mit einem solchen Antrieb 0,9c erreichen willst, müsstest du das Treibmittel ja mit 1000 fach c beschleunigen, damit 0,9c übrig bleiben.



Nun denk aber nochmal ganz genau genach, ehe du dich mit deinen Physikkenntnissen vor 9. Klässlern blamierst...

Seit wann ist die Funktion eines Rückstoßantriebes von der Geschwindigkeit des angetriebenen Objektes abhängig?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir auch das navigieren recht schwer vor, wenn du mit 0,9c fliegst oder schneller. Was machst du, wenn auf deinem Kurs ein Gasriese ist, den du leider nicht vorher sehen konntest, weil sein Mutterstern ihn überstrahlt hat?



Wieso sollte man mit 0,9c durch ein Sternensystem fliegen? Es gibt nun wirklich genug Raum im Weltraum, um einen leichten Bogen drum rum zu schlagen. Und bei den zu erwartenden Zeiten für einen Beschleunigungs-/Abbremsvorgang (Stichwort: Energie, Überleben der Besatzung), wirst du nicht mit 0,9c in das Zielsystem einfliegen, wenn du überleben wirst.



> Man müsste eine künstliche Quantensingularität erzeugen, die vor einem fliegt und den Raum vor dem Raumschiff krümmt, so dass man in deren "Kielwasser" dann "mit schwimmt".



Kann mir bei der Gelegenheit mal jemand erklären, wie eine Krümmung des Raumes eine Verkürzung innerhalb des Raumes mit sich bringt? Ist ja nicht so, als wären da weniger "Meter" in einem Stück Raum, nur weil ich die Dimension (und damit dem Maßstab) stauche.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Naja die wenn wir mal den Raum mit einem Potentiometer krümmen können, dann könnte es funktionieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Das 3.te Gesetz wiederlegt sogar deine Aussage. Du sagst ein langsameres Gas kann ein bereits schnelleres Raumschiff nicht beschleunigen. Stimmt aber nicht da ja laut Newton Koerper A (Gas) eine Reaktion auf Koerper B auswirkt. Ausserdem muss laut dem Gesetz der Konservierung von Impuls der Impuls den das Gas verliert auf das Raumschiff drauf addiert werden. Daher kann auch ein langsam austretendes Gas ein bereits sehr schnelles Raumschiff weiter beschleunigen. Die Beschleunigung bleibt sogar Konstant je schneller das Raumschiff wird bis es nahe an die Lichtgeschwindikeit kommt. Dann wird ja der Impuls des austreten des Gases in teilweise mehr Masse auf dem Raumschiff umgewandelt und der andere Teil des Impulses resultiert in mehr Geschwindikeit. Oder wie glaubst du soll das Gesetz der Konservierung von Impuls (Momentum) laut deiner Aussage umgangen werden?


 
Wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach eine praktische Umsetzung aussehen?
Woher willst du den Treibstoff dafür bekommen, den du benötigst?


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach eine praktische Umsetzung aussehen?
> Woher willst du den Treibstoff dafür bekommen, den du benötigst?


 
Vielleicht wird spaeter mal daraus was:

Antimatter rocket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Mir ist schon klar, wo du hin willst, aber ein Antimaterie Antrieb halte ich doch für sehr gewagt, denn du musst die Anti Materie erzeugen, du kannst sie nicht mitnehmen. Um sie zu erzeugen, musst du eine Menge Energie aufbringen (wo wir schon wieder beim zentralen Problem sind). Wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, wo du hin willst, aber ein Antimaterie Antrieb halte ich doch für sehr gewagt, denn du musst die Anti Materie erzeugen, du kannst sie nicht mitnehmen. Um sie zu erzeugen, musst du eine Menge Energie aufbringen (wo wir schon wieder beim zentralen Problem sind). Wie stellst du dir das vor?


 
Wie gesagt, du hast Recht. Raumfahrt mit 0,9c ist nahezu unvorstellbar mit heutigen Technologien aber ich wollte nur klarstellen das rein von der Physik es moeglich sein sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Man weiß ja nicht mal, was mit der Quantenphysik alles möglich ist, denn laut ihr kann eben auch Energie aus dem Nichts entstehen, was ja im Widerspruch zu allem steht, an das man glaubt, daher kannst du so gesehen nichts ausschließen. Das Problem ist halt, dass quantenphysikalische Dinge nicht so einfach in die Makrowelt übertragbar sind.
Nur an Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit glaube ich nicht, sonst wäre schon mal einer hier und hätte gesagt, dass er aus der Zukunft kommt.


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nicht mal, was mit der Quantenphysik alles möglich ist, denn laut ihr kann eben auch Energie aus dem Nichts entstehen, was ja im Widerspruch zu allem steht, an das man glaubt, daher kannst du so gesehen nichts ausschließen. Das Problem ist halt, dass quantenphysikalische Dinge nicht so einfach in die Makrowelt übertragbar sind.
> Nur an Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit glaube ich nicht, sonst wäre schon mal einer hier und hätte gesagt, dass er aus der Zukunft kommt.


 
So ist es. Ich finde das Thema hoechstinteressant. Allerdings bin ich eher ein Fan von der klassischen Physik. Die Einstein Theorien und die Quantenphysik finde ich nerven da nur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Ich muss dich enttäuschen. Einsteins Relativitätstheorie wird inzwischen auch zur klassischen Physik gezählt.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Wieviel Geschwindigkeit kann eigentliuch ein Plasmaantrieb im All aufbauen?

Ich glaube in 100 Jahren knacken wir nichtmal 1/1000 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich Banane, wichtig ist die Beschleunigung.
Die Frage nach dem Treibstoff ist natürlich auch nicht unwichtig.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Ja dann kommt ja noch hinzu: wie lange rein theoretisch dauert es bis wir Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen , wenn wir dreimal so FETT sind , sagen wir mal bei 3G      '?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Das kannst du dir ausrechnen. Die Frage ist halt, wie viel Treibstoff kannst du mitnehmen und dann hast du noch das Problem mit der Massenzunahme, je näher du der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommst.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

war ja nur rein hypotetisch, interessieren würde mich es schon , Deswegen ja die Frage


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

ab ca. 10% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit muss man sich sorgen um die Massenzunahme machen 
Da sollte man lieber sehen, ob Wurmlöcher/Warpantriebe/etc nicht machbar sind.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Wir lassen mal die Massezunahme weg^^


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

selbst wenn du die Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen würdest, würde es noch 50000 Jahre oder so dauern, bis zu die Milchstraße verlassen hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

10% c merkt man noch nicht so, ab 80% wird es richtig hässlich.

Wenn du konstant mit 1g beschleunigst, brauchst du ungefähr ein Jahr, bist du Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht hast.



Forseti schrieb:


> selbst wenn du die Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen würdest, würde es noch 50000 Jahre oder so dauern, bis zu die Milchstraße verlassen hast



Nö, das geht schneller, da der Weg verkürzt wird.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

1 Jahr geht ja , aber du meinst eher 2G ?    wäre ein überschaubarer Zeitraum


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Nö, wieso 2g?


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

na 1G wieg ich doch jetzt so schon , oder wegen der fehlenden Gravitation im All 0G ,oder wie meinst du? Und im All wieg ich dann bei einer Beschleunigung von 1G genausoviel wie jetzt oder gefühlte " Doppelt so FETT  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Die Erdbeschleunigung ist ja 1g. Du wirst von der Erde mit 1g angezogen und deswegen wiegt die Masse deines Körper 150kg (nur ein Beispiel ).
Auf der Sonne hast du zwar die gleiche Masse, wiegst aber mehr, weil die Beschleunigung, also die Anziehungskraft größer ist.
Beschleunigst du also ein Raumschiff konstant mit 1g, ist es praktisch wie auf der Erde, nur eben dass es immer beschleunigt wird. 
Springst du aus dem Flugzeug, wirst du ja auch mit 1g beschleunigt, aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit, wegen des Luftwiderstandes, aber den gibts im Weltraum nicht.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

also lag ich doch richtig ,  ? Also ich würde bei 2G 150kg wiegen , nicht so wie du mit deinen 300kg. 150kg kann ich ein Jahr bestimmt schaffen, Man muss ja nicht Gleich mit 150kg anfangen ^^ , Mann kann das ja langsam steigern. Das würde die Zeit/Flugdauer natürlich um 2 Jahre verlängern. Ich käme dann natürlich voll durchtrainiert an . Bzw man fliegt mit dem Kopf vorraus. Aber vielleicht sähe ich dann auch völlig deformiert  aus ^^ , Vielleicht so wie Jabba?   Innerreien und so , oder das Gesicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Wieso, 1g macht doch nichts aus, hast du ja immer.
Auch eine höhere Beschleunigung kann man getrost hinnehmen, es geht halt um die Zeit. 200g kann man vertragen, aber eben nur für einen winzigen Augenblick, bei 12g kann auch schon Schluss sein, wenn es zu lange dauert. Beschleunigst du dauerhaft mit 2g, müssten sich die Knochen und die Muskeln anpassen können, aber Experimente gibts nicht, niemand baut eine Kammer, die man dauerhaft mit 2g beschleunigt und in der Leute über Monate drin leben.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Warum gibts eigentlich die Urknall-Theorie?
  Man Wollte anscheinend was Erklären , was man eh nicht verstehen kann . Für diese Zeit typisch, um sich zu profilieren? Und die Stimmt garnicht.

Wenn man bedenkt, Wieviel Masse , jedes Eisenvorkommen , Gold und Wassser   etc , im Universum vorkommt. Bzw wieviel es rein nur auf unserer Kleinen Erde davon gibt . Glaub ich nicht , das all diese Materie durch eine Explosion entstanden ist. So wie : "   Blobb da isses " .   Was ist mit der Beschleunigung ?(Lichtgeschwindigkeit) , bzw Gravitation bei so viel Masse ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich die Urknall-Theorie?



Es gibt auch andere Theorien. 



On/OFF schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, Wieviel Masse , jedes Eisenvorkommen , Gold und Wassser   etc , im Universum vorkommt. Bzw wieviel es rein nur auf unserer Kleinen Erde davon gibt . Glaub ich nicht , das all diese Materie durch eine Explosion entstanden ist. So wie : "   Blobb da isses " .   Was ist mit der Beschleunigung ?(Lichtgeschwindigkeit) , bzw Gravitation bei so viel Masse ?



Eisen ist erst in den Sternen entstanden, die haben Kerne verschmolzen, alle Elemente, die man kennt, sind in Sternen entstanden, einzig der Wasserstoff war das erste Element, das ohne Sterne entstanden ist, Das Proton hat sich gebildet, als der Urknall so viel Energie verloren hatte, dass sich Materie bilden konnte.


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir ausrechnen. Die Frage ist halt, wie viel Treibstoff kannst du mitnehmen und dann hast du noch das Problem mit der Massenzunahme, je näher du der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommst.


 
Wie ich schonmal sagte ist die ansteigende Masse kein Problem da ja gleichzeitig die Masse des Treibstoffs ansteigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Wie ich schonmal sagte ist die ansteigende Masse kein Problem da ja gleichzeitig die Masse des Treibstoffs ansteigt.


 
Sehr geile Theorie.


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr geile Theorie.


 
Wieso, ist doch logisch, oder nicht?


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Das ist ja das Problem, nicht die Lösung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



thysol schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch logisch, oder nicht?


 
Aber die nutzbare Masse steigt leider nicht an, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Theorien.
> 
> 
> 
> Eisen ist erst in den Sternen entstanden, die haben Kerne verschmolzen, alle Elemente, die man kennt, sind in Sternen entstanden, einzig der Wasserstoff war das erste Element, das ohne Sterne entstanden ist, Das Proton hat sich gebildet, als der Urknall so viel Energie verloren hatte, dass sich Materie bilden konnte.


 


Aber die Atome bzw kleiner mussten ja vorhandens ein , um Eisen zu bilden in dieser Menge , und das Alles     :  Blobb da isses? was fürn Schwachsinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Öhm, was verstehst du denn daran nicht?
Als sich das Universum abgekühlt hat, hat sich Materie gebildet, Protonen entstanden, die ersten Stern entstanden, diese haben dann aus den Protonen die schwereren Elemente "gebacken".
Bis zum Eisen gibt es eine positive Energiebilanz, höher als Eisen muss der Stern mehr Energie aufwenden als er durch die Fusion gewinnt. Daher sind schwerere Elemente auch seltener.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

nöhm ,   versteh ich nicht, aber die eigentliche Masse , woraus hat die sich gebildet?  alles aus Wasserstoff? , dann muss das/der ja auch zum Zeitpunkt des Knalls alles in Form von Masse vorhanden gewesen sein


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die nutzbare Masse steigt leider nicht an, das ist ja das Problem.


 
Stimmt natuerlich. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile selber verwirrt.

Wenn die Masse des Treibstoffs ja in der selben Proportion ansteigt wie die Masse des Raumschiffes sollte es ja nicht schwerer sein weiter zu beschleunigen. Allerdings wird dann ja die weitere Beschleunigungs Energie in noch mehr Masse umgewandelt und die Proportion zwischen Raumschiff und Treibstoff sinkt stetig. Daher ist es ja doch schwerer weiter zu beschleunigen obwohl der Treibstoff selber an Masse gewinnt. Daher muss ich meine Aussage zurueck ziehen. Du hast doch Recht, und es wird schwerer weiter zu beschleunigen. Ich Hirni habe einfach nicht logisch gedacht.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Der Urknall war wahrscheinlich eine gigantische Quantenfluktuation. So etwas könnte jeder Zeit wieder passieren und das jetzige Universum in Chaos stürzen, da die Naturkonstanten verändert werden können. Ist halt eine Frage der Häufigkeitsverteilung. Kleine Fluktuationen wo nur ein Elektron/Positron Paar entsteht passieren ständig, aber so größer die Fluktuation, desto geringer ist die relative Häufigkeit ihres Auftretens


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Es steigt ja nur die relativistische Masse an, nicht die Masse, die du nutzen kannst, das ist halt das Problem.
Die relativistische Masse


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es steigt ja nur die relativistische Masse an, nicht die Masse, die du nutzen kannst, das ist halt das Problem.
> Die relativistische Masse


 
Klar, mein Argument wahr aber das auch die relativistische Masse des Treibstoffs ansteigt. Aber wie gesagt, du hattest Recht. Ich habe da einen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## On/OFF (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

schön das wir drüber geredet haben Quante . Ist halt alles nur Spekulation .

Deswegen sollten wir unseren Planeten schützen , Wir Menschen , aber es schert keinen drum.   siehe Börse , egal . fürs Hier und Jetzt . Aber irrational bzw stupid ist ja , wir machen weiter trotz des Wissens der Zerstörung bzw :daß es keine Möglichkeit gibt den Planeten zu verlassen.  Kein interresierts. Und ich glaub das ist expotenzial , wir geben mit der Zerstörung immer mehr gas , weil wir wissen wir kommen hier nicht weg . :  siehe   -  hier und jetzt 

Deswegen würd ich behaupten , wir finden keinen Antrieb mehr der uns wegbringt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Deswegen würd ich behaupten , wir finden keinen Antrieb mehr der uns wegbringt


 
Es gibt immer noch die Venus.
Man müsste die Venus auf die Umlaufbahn der Erde ziehen (Traktorstrahl FTW ), die Atmosphäre reinigen, einen großen Mond vom Jupiter klauen und dann hätte man ein zweites Erde-Mond System.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

dann ist aber immer noch das Problem mit der Sonne, die bläht sich irgendwann in 5Mrd Jahren zu einem roten Riesen auf und erreicht dann die jetzige Erdumlaufbahn


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Richtig, das ist aber erst in ein paar Milliarden Jahren so weit (wobei man nicht genau weiß, wann das anfängt, kann auch schon in 1 Milliarde Jahre mal kurz losgehen). Bis da muss die Menschheit erst mal kommen.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

ich glaube Heliumbrennen wird sie auch noch schaffen, also für die nächste Mrd Jahre würde ich mir erstmal keine Sorge deswegen machen. Da sind andere Sachen wahrscheinlicher 
Vielleicht verwandelt ein Verrückter wie ich die Sonne künstlich zur Supernova


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Dann musst du erst mal erklären, wie du das machen willst.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Das würdest du gerne wissen, was?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



steinschock schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, nicht die Lösung.



Jein. Wie oben von mir dargelegt: Es könnte auch Teil der Lösung sein. Letztlich basieren alle bekannten Antriebe auf dem Rückstoßprinzip - und da geht es um die Energie, die man zwischen Schiff und ausgetoßenem Teilchen unterbringen kann und die wiederum ist abhängig von der relativistischen Masse des Teilchens:
Wenn ich meine Partikel mit 0,99999 c aus dem Raumschiff blasen will, muss ich sie gegenüber dem Antriebsaggregat beschleunigen - bzw.: Da ihre Masse dabei gegen unendlich strebt, beschleunige umgekehrt eher das vergleichsweise leichte Antriebsaggregat samt anhängenden Schiff von ihnen weg. Und da alles relativ ist, gilt das praktischerweise unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit, die das Schiff bereits erreicht hat 
Reaktionsmasse mitzunehmen ist also, einen Antrieb mit entsprechender Fähigkeit (also auf der Skala der elektromagnetischen Ausstoßsysteme eher beim Teilchenbeschleuniger denn beim Ionentriebwerk angesiedelt) zu höchsten Ausstoßgeschwindigkeiten vorrausgesetzt, kein Problem. Das größere Fragezeichen gibt es bei der Energieversorgung - wobei ich da, s.o., schon bei heutiger Fissionstechnik einiges an Potential sehe.




On/OFF schrieb:


> nöhm ,   versteh ich nicht, aber die eigentliche Masse , woraus hat die sich gebildet?  alles aus Wasserstoff? , dann muss das/der ja auch zum Zeitpunkt des Knalls alles in Form von Masse vorhanden gewesen sein



E = mc² 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch die Venus.
> Man müsste die Venus auf die Umlaufbahn der Erde ziehen (Traktorstrahl FTW ), die Atmosphäre reinigen, einen großen Mond vom Jupiter klauen und dann hätte man ein zweites Erde-Mond System.



Umlaufbahn können wir uns sparen, Sonneneinstrahlung kann man durch Objekte in Umlaufbahn und Athmosphäre (oder einfach ein z.B. Solarkraftwerk am L1  ) bequemer senken und das Problem der Venus ist so oder so der Treibhauseffekt (für sowas sollten wir ja eh mal eine Lösung entwickeln...). Ob ein Mond nötig ist, wäre auch diskustabel - die derzeitigen Achsenparameter wären akzeptabel. Ein wesentlich größeres Problem dürfte die Rotations-nicht-geschwindigkeit sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umlaufbahn können wir uns sparen, Sonneneinstrahlung kann man durch Objekte in Umlaufbahn und Athmosphäre (oder einfach ein z.B. Solarkraftwerk am L1  ) bequemer senken und das Problem der Venus ist so oder so der Treibhauseffekt (für sowas sollten wir ja eh mal eine Lösung entwickeln...). Ob ein Mond nötig ist, wäre auch diskustabel - die derzeitigen Achsenparameter wären akzeptabel. Ein wesentlich größeres Problem dürfte die Rotations-nicht-geschwindigkeit sein.


 
Die Venus ist zu nah an der Sonne, jeder Tropfen Wasser in der Atmosphäre würde einen derartigen Treibhauseffekt auslösen, den man sich nicht ausmalen kann. Selbst wenn man die Atmosphäre der Venus absaugen könnte, würde sich daran nichts ändern, weil sie einfach zu nah an der Sonne ist, kein flüssiges Wasser möglich, also Wasserdampf und damit Treibhauseffekt.

Dann hat die Venus praktisch kein Magnetfeld, einfach weil sich der Kern (der auch, wie bei der Erde, aus Eisen besteht) im Vergleich zum Planeten langsam dreht, es entsteht kein Dynamo Effekt, wie bei der Erde. Der Grund könnte der fehlende Mond sein (ist natürlich nur eine Theorie, denn testen kann man es nicht).
Und du weißt sicher, was es bedeutet, wenn es kein Magnetfeld gibt, oder?


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Soviel ich weiß, verhindert der Mond doch das torkeln der Erde, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf. Also würde ich sagen hat der Mond keinen Einfluß auf das Magnetfeld sonder mehr auf eine einigermaßen stabile Achse.

Aber dieser Thread ist wirklich sehr sehr interessant, werd hier öffters mal reinlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, verhindert der Mond doch das torkeln der Erde, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf. Also würde ich sagen hat der Mond keinen Einfluß auf das Magnetfeld sonder mehr auf eine einigermaßen stabile Achse.



Die Venus torkelt auch nicht. Der Mond knetet die Erde aber gut durch und das hat schon eine Menge Auswirkungen, gerade was die Beziehung Erdkern zum Erdmantel angeht, erst durch den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann kann ja ein Magnetfeld generiert werden.
die Venus wird gar nicht geknetet, die lungert seit Milliarden Jahren so rum und daher gibts kein Magnetfeld und auch die vulkanischen Aktivitäten werden deutlich geringer sein.


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



On/OFF schrieb:


> nöhm , versteh ich nicht, aber die eigentliche Masse , woraus hat die sich gebildet? alles aus Wasserstoff? , dann muss das/der ja auch zum Zeitpunkt des Knalls alles in Form von Masse vorhanden gewesen sein


 
Hi, schon wieder ich 

Zu diesem Thema läuft zur Zeit auf Sky eine Doku-Reihe von und mit Stephen Hawking. Da wird wirklich alles gut verständlich erklärt und man glaubt es kaum, der Mann hat sogar eine gewisse Art Humar. 

Da kam z.B. folgendes: Nach dem Urknall entstand Materie und Anti-Materie, diese beiden Dinge löschen sich aber gegenseitig aus. Es muss aber etwas mehr von der Matiere gegeben haben sonst wären wir nicht hier. genau so ging es um die Ballung der übrigen materie zu Sternen, Planeten usw. Normalerweise sollte alle Materie gleichmäßig verteilt sein im Universum was aber dazu führen würde das sich keine Planten etc. gebildet hätte. Die Lösung lt. Hawking, ander er sogar in einem Team mitgearbeitet hat ist einfach.

"Das Universum ist nicht perfekt" und ich hab damals eine rießige Wissenschaftliche Erklärung erwartet


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Da kam z.B. folgendes: Nach dem Urknall entstand Materie und Anti-Materie, diese beiden Dinge löschen sich aber gegenseitig aus. Es muss aber etwas mehr von der Matiere gegeben haben sonst wären wir nicht hier.


 
Das hat Hawking vor 30 Jahren schon gesagt.


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat Hawking vor 30 Jahren schon gesagt.



Ich weiß, das war damals in den 80ern aber ich finde die Doku super und vorallem da wird mal alles von jemanden erklärt der wirklich Ahnung hat und nicht von einem dahergelaufenen Möchtegernmoderator.

Aber trotzdem finde ich Eure Beiträge Klasse weil es ein Thema ist das ich gerne lese.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Ich hab schon mehr Wissen vergessen als Hawking je gewusst hat.


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mehr Wissen vergessen als Hawking je gewusst hat.


 
Dann bin ich unwürdig Dir zu schreiben! Laß mich Dein Schüler werden, Meister!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Was willst du denn noch wissen? 
vielleicht hab ich das noch nicht vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Venus ist zu nah an der Sonne, jeder Tropfen Wasser in der Atmosphäre würde einen derartigen Treibhauseffekt auslösen, den man sich nicht ausmalen kann. Selbst wenn man die Atmosphäre der Venus absaugen könnte, würde sich daran nichts ändern, weil sie einfach zu nah an der Sonne ist, kein flüssiges Wasser möglich, also Wasserdampf und damit Treibhauseffekt.



Die berechnete Gleichgewichtstemperatur ohne Treibhauseffekt liegt, ich vermute mal aufgrund der extrem hohen Albedo der Schwefelsäurewolken, laut Wiki bei -41 °C. Zum Vergleich: Die Erde kommt auf -27°C. Der derzeit geringe Wasseranteil an der Athmosphäre (<5%) lässt auch nicht annehmen, dass bei einer Entfernung des CO2 noch sonderlich viel Treibhauseffekt übrig bliebe. Zwar wird vermutet, dass es in der Vergangenheit zu einem katastrophalen selbstverstärkenden Effekt aus steigenden Temperaturen, steigender Verdunstung und steigendem Treibhauseffekt kam (Preisfrage: Für welchen anderen Planeten des Sonnensystems wurden ähnliche Szenarien erstellt?), aber falls da nur Wasser beteiligt war, dann hat sich das mitlerweile über den konstanten Verlust an H&O verabschiedet.



> Dann hat die Venus praktisch kein Magnetfeld, einfach weil sich der Kern (der auch, wie bei der Erde, aus Eisen besteht)



Abgesehen von der allgemeinen Ähnlichkeit von Erde und Venus gibt es afaik keinerlei Informationen über inneren Aufbau (außer das er definitiv nicht komplett fest ist)



> im Vergleich zum Planeten langsam dreht, es entsteht kein Dynamo Effekt, wie bei der Erde. Der Grund könnte der fehlende Mond sein (ist natürlich nur eine Theorie, denn testen kann man es nicht).
> Und du weißt sicher, was es bedeutet, wenn es kein Magnetfeld gibt, oder?



In dem Fall: "Kurz"fristig gar nichts. Die Athmosphäre ist so dick, dass ihre Ionosphäre die Oberfläche vollständig vor Sonnenwinden schützt - auch ohne Magnetfeld. Preis ist oben erwähnter relativ hoher Verlust von Material aus der Athmosphäre - aber der spielt sich nicht auf Zeitskalen ab, über die sich die Menschheit Gedanken machen würde.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Venus torkelt auch nicht. Der Mond knetet die Erde aber gut durch und das hat schon eine Menge Auswirkungen, gerade was die Beziehung Erdkern zum Erdmantel angeht, erst durch den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann kann ja ein Magnetfeld generiert werden.
> die Venus wird gar nicht geknetet, die lungert seit Milliarden Jahren so rum und daher gibts kein Magnetfeld und auch die vulkanischen Aktivitäten werden deutlich geringer sein.



Plattentektonik fehlt halt ohne Durchkneten (wofür es aber nicht nur an einem Mond fehlt - sondern vor allem an Rotation. Gezeitenkräfte kann die Sonne genauso gut auslösen -gleichstark, siehe Erde-, aber eben nicht, wenn sich der Planet kaum dreht), aber sonst herrscht da kein Mangel an Vulkanismus. Aufgrund des somit höheren Alters ist die Oberfläche deutlich stärker von Vulkanismus geprägt.




Chakka_cor schrieb:


> "Das Universum ist nicht perfekt" und ich hab damals eine rießige Wissenschaftliche Erklärung erwartet


 
Hawking verdankt seine allgemeine Bekanntheit halt nicht seinen wissenschaftlichen Fähigkeiten (sowas honoriert die Öffentlichkeit nunmal nicht - siehe Planck, Einstein und Einsteins Zunge), sondern seinem Talent für populärwissenschaftliche Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die berechnete Gleichgewichtstemperatur ohne Treibhauseffekt liegt, ich vermute mal aufgrund der extrem hohen Albedo der Schwefelsäurewolken, laut Wiki bei -41 °C. Zum Vergleich: Die Erde kommt auf -27°C. Der derzeit geringe Wasseranteil an der Athmosphäre (<5%) lässt auch nicht annehmen, dass bei einer Entfernung des CO2 noch sonderlich viel Treibhauseffekt übrig bliebe. Zwar wird vermutet, dass es in der Vergangenheit zu einem katastrophalen selbstverstärkenden Effekt aus steigenden Temperaturen, steigender Verdunstung und steigendem Treibhauseffekt kam (Preisfrage: Für welchen anderen Planeten des Sonnensystems wurden ähnliche Szenarien erstellt?), aber falls da nur Wasser beteiligt war, dann hat sich das mitlerweile über den konstanten Verlust an H&O verabschiedet.



Das Problem bei der Erde ist aber, dass es nicht mal eine Theorie gibt, wieso es auf der Erde soviel Wasser gibt.
Auf dem Mars soll es Wasser geben, auf anderen Planeten/Monden hat man noch nichts entdeckt, wie es bei der Venus aussieht, weiß keiner. Landen ist halt nicht einfach.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der allgemeinen Ähnlichkeit von Erde und Venus gibt es afaik keinerlei Informationen über inneren Aufbau (außer das er definitiv nicht komplett fest ist)



Alle festen Planeten haben den gleichen Aufbau, Eisenkern, Nickelummantelt, wieso sollte es bei der Venus anders sein?
Hat sie einen Kohlenstoff Kern?
Eher nicht, denn Eisen ist nun mal weit verbreitet, es ist ein Endprodukt bei der Verschmelzung der Stern, da alle Elemente nach Eisen mehr Energie kosten als sie liefern. Deswegen gibts auch so viel Eisen und Eisen ist nun mal schwerer/dichter als Kohlenstoff/Sauerstoff/Silizium. Es ist also nur logisch, dass Eisen im Inneren der festen Planeten sind und bei der Erde hat sich das bestätigt, also ist es bei der Venus nicht anders.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall: "Kurz"fristig gar nichts. Die Athmosphäre ist so dick, dass ihre Ionosphäre die Oberfläche vollständig vor Sonnenwinden schützt - auch ohne Magnetfeld. Preis ist oben erwähnter relativ hoher Verlust von Material aus der Athmosphäre - aber der spielt sich nicht auf Zeitskalen ab, über die sich die Menschheit Gedanken machen würde.



Es geht aber darum, dass man die Venus als bewohnbaren Planeten nutzen will und das geht nicht mit einer dichten Schwefelsäure Atmosphäre. Aber ohne Magnetfeld kein Schutz vor der intensiven Strahlung der Sonne.
OK, man könnte argumentieren, dass wenn man die Atmosphäre der Venus anpassen könnte, man dann auch ein künstlich erzeugtes Magnetfeld um die Venus legen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Erde ist aber, dass es nicht mal eine Theorie gibt, wieso es auf der Erde soviel Wasser gibt.
> Auf dem Mars soll es Wasser geben, auf anderen Planeten/Monden hat man noch nichts entdeckt, wie es bei der Venus aussieht, weiß keiner. Landen ist halt nicht einfach.



Auf der Oberfläche gibt es kein Wasser, im inneren mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch nicht (ist halt noch heißer) und in der Athmosphäre weiß mans.



> Alle festen Planeten haben den gleichen Aufbau



Haben sie?
Für eine Untersuchung mit der Stichprobe n=0,5 finde ich das eine verdammt weit hergeholte Aussage. Wir wissen, wie die grobe Schichtung des Erinners aussieht und wir mutmaßen anhand von Magma und physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten über deren Zusammensetzungen. Afaik haben wir auf keinem anderne Himmelskörper Bodenproben aus auch nur 5 m Tiefe untersucht und nirgendwo seismologische Untersuchungen durchgeführt.



> Es geht aber darum, dass man die Venus als bewohnbaren Planeten nutzen will und das geht nicht mit einer dichten Schwefelsäure Atmosphäre.



Die Schwefelsäureschicht am unteren Ende hat mit diesem Vorgang nichts zu tun. Der läuft, je nach Sonnenaktivität, einige dutzend bis einige 100 km darüber ab.



> Aber ohne Magnetfeld kein Schutz vor der intensiven Strahlung der Sonne.



Eigentlich schon. "Strahlung" im Sinne von alpha und beta Teilchen lässt sich nunmal recht einfach abschirmen. Ein ablenkendes Magnetfeld ist da eine nette Option, weil es eben elektrische Entladungen in der Athmosphäre verhindert, aber im Vergleich zum restlichen Strahlungssprekturm kann man sich vor denen nun wirklich leicht schützen. Ein Zivilisation mit einer Technik, die die Rotation eines Planeten um ein vielfaches beschleunigen kann, würde vermutlich nicht einmal von einer Gefahr, sondern von einger regenerativen Stromquelle sprechen.

Das größte Problem auf der Venus ist mit Sicherheit das CO2. Dessen Entfernung wäre schon extrem aufwendig - und sie wäre trotzdem der leichtere Teil. Denn das müsste über Spaltung gehen und ohne gigantische Mengen Wasserstoff (für die es keine Quelle vor Ort geben dürfte), steht man danach mit (einem großen Haufen Kohle und) einer Athmosphäre von >90% Sauerstoff bei geschätzt 70-80 bar an der Oberfläche da. Alle organischen Substanzen und einige Metalle würden sich unter den Bedingungen selbst entzünden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben sie?
> Für eine Untersuchung mit der Stichprobe n=0,5 finde ich das eine verdammt weit hergeholte Aussage. Wir wissen, wie die grobe Schichtung des Erinners aussieht und wir mutmaßen anhand von Magma und physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten über deren Zusammensetzungen. Afaik haben wir auf keinem anderne Himmelskörper Bodenproben aus auch nur 5 m Tiefe untersucht und nirgendwo seismologische Untersuchungen durchgeführt.



Logische Konsequenz, oder hast du eine andere Theorie, wie die festen Planeten entstanden sind und wieso die anderen festen Planeten anders aufgebaut sind als die Erde? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das größte Problem auf der Venus ist mit Sicherheit das CO2. Dessen Entfernung wäre schon extrem aufwendig - und sie wäre trotzdem der leichtere Teil. Denn das müsste über Spaltung gehen und ohne gigantische Mengen Wasserstoff (für die es keine Quelle vor Ort geben dürfte), steht man danach mit (einem großen Haufen Kohle und) einer Athmosphäre von >90% Sauerstoff bei geschätzt 70-80 bar an der Oberfläche da. Alle organischen Substanzen und einige Metalle würden sich unter den Bedingungen selbst entzünden.


 
Deswegen will ich auch die Atmosphäre absaugen und nicht in der Atmosphäre Moleküle spalten.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht, wo du die ganze Energie herbekommen willst um sowas durchzuführen.


----------



## steinschock (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Monde mit Wasser soll es geben, ich glaube am Saturn hat es man bei einem  nachgewiesen.
Und bei Europa sieht es nach Eis aus mit bis zu 100Km Wasser darunter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Aber leider nicht die Mengen an Wasser, die du brauchst, um darauf Leben zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Logische Konsequenz, oder hast du eine andere Theorie, wie die festen Planeten entstanden sind und wieso die anderen festen Planeten anders aufgebaut sind als die Erde?



Ich nicht, ist nun wirklich nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber zum Glück gibt es andere, die sich den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.



> Deswegen will ich auch die Atmosphäre absaugen und nicht in der Atmosphäre Moleküle spalten.
> Ich weiß auch gar nicht, wo du die ganze Energie herbekommen willst um sowas durchzuführen.


 
Energie krieg ich von der Sonne - da gibts n Beispiel, wie man auf diesem Weg eine Planetenathmosphäre deutlich verändern kann.
Was ich schwieriger fände: Eine Athmosphäre verschwinden zu lassen und eine neue herbeizuzaubern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ist nun wirklich nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber zum Glück gibt es andere, die sich den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.



Ich sehe da nichts anders als nur Theorien. 
Was ist also an meiner Theorie, dass die erdähnlichen Planten alle gleich aufgebaut sind, schlechter als die Theorien, die man dort lesen kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Energie krieg ich von der Sonne - da gibts n Beispiel, wie man auf diesem Weg eine Planetenathmosphäre deutlich verändern kann.
> Was ich schwieriger fände: Eine Athmosphäre verschwinden zu lassen und eine neue herbeizuzaubern.



Gas kann man zum Glück verflüssigen und dadurch im Volumen verkleinern.
Und die neue Atmosphäre entsteht ja von selbst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts anders als nur Theorien.
> Was ist also an meiner Theorie, dass die erdähnlichen Planten alle gleich aufgebaut sind, schlechter als die Theorien, die man dort lesen kann?



Niemand sagt, dass deine Theorie schlechter ist. Aber um aus einer Theorie Aussagen über den Ist-Zustand eines anderes Planeten abzuleiten, die sicher genug sind, um darauf weitere Pläne zu gründen, muss diese Theorie deutlich mehr bieten, als nur "nicht schlechter sein". Dafür sollte eine Theorie eine Vielzahl an unabhängigen Beobachtungen erklären, die anders nicht erklärbar sind und am besten 3-4 Vorhersagen begründet haben, die anschließend belegt wurden.
Deine Theorie "Erde und Venus haben einen Eisenkern" wird durch keine einzige direkte Beobachtung bestätigt und nur durch sehr indirekten Beobachtungen eines einzigen Falls - von Vorhersagen mal ganz zu schweigen.



> Gas kann man zum Glück verflüssigen und dadurch im Volumen verkleinern.



Und wie willst du das anstellen? Wäremenergie vernichtet man nicht einfach mal so, Konvektion/Konduktion klappen ohne Kühlmedium nicht und Radiation versucht der Planet jetzt erfolglos seit einige Milliarden Jahren. Falls du an Druckverflüssigung denkst, solltest du dir nochmal ein Phasendiagram von CO2 angucken - die unteren 4 km sind jetzt schon eine superkritische Flüssigkeit und dem Rest fehlst es nur am nötigen Druck.
Selbst wenn du irgendwie das Wunder des Verflüssigen oder gar Verfestigen vollbringst: Die Dichte in Bodennähe liegt aktuell bei 67 g/l. Trockeneis @1 bar & -78 °C kommt auf 1562 g. Das ist gerade mal Faktor 23. Die durchschnittliche Dichte ist natürlich niedriger, aber bei der enormen Dicke würde vermutlich trotzdem eine globale Schicht von vielen 100 m, vielleicht >1 km bleiben. Da stellt sich noch immer die Frage nach dem "wohin".



> Und die neue Atmosphäre entsteht ja von selbst.


 

Da stellt sich wiederum die Frage nach dem "woher". Es gibt afaik keine Stoffe, die bei 92 bar / 400°C eine feste Planetenoberfläche bilden, aber bei erstrebenswerten 1-2 bar / 20 °C auf einmal ausgasen. Stoffe, die da noch fest sind, haben bei "Raumtemperatur" keinen großartigen Dampfdruck.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das anstellen? Wäremenergie vernichtet man nicht einfach mal so, Konvektion/Konduktion klappen ohne Kühlmedium nicht und Radiation versucht der Planet jetzt erfolglos seit einige Milliarden Jahren. Falls du an Druckverflüssigung denkst, solltest du dir nochmal ein Phasendiagram von CO2 angucken - die unteren 4 km sind jetzt schon eine superkritische Flüssigkeit und dem Rest fehlst es nur am nötigen Druck.
> Selbst wenn du irgendwie das Wunder des Verflüssigen oder gar Verfestigen vollbringst: Die Dichte in Bodennähe liegt aktuell bei 67 g/l. Trockeneis @1 bar & -78 °C kommt auf 1562 g. Das ist gerade mal Faktor 23. Die durchschnittliche Dichte ist natürlich niedriger, aber bei der enormen Dicke würde vermutlich trotzdem eine globale Schicht von vielen 100 m, vielleicht >1 km bleiben. Da stellt sich noch immer die Frage nach dem "wohin".



Wer redet denn davon, die Energie der Sonne zu nutzen?
Sobald du die Atmosphäre ja absaugst, sinkt der Druck, ist doch logisch.
Und die Lagerung stelle ich mir jetzt nicht so wild vor. Eine Zivilisation, die eine Atmosphäre absaugen kann, kann diese dann auch lagern, umwandeln oder entsorgen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da stellt sich wiederum die Frage nach dem "woher". Es gibt afaik keine Stoffe, die bei 92 bar / 400°C eine feste Planetenoberfläche bilden, aber bei erstrebenswerten 1-2 bar / 20 °C auf einmal ausgasen. Stoffe, die da noch fest sind, haben bei "Raumtemperatur" keinen großartigen Dampfdruck.



Wieso, woher.
Sobald die Atmosphäre abgesaugt ist, hast du ja keine 92 bar mehr, also kann alles wieder normal ausgasen, wie es auch auf der Erde passiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

"alles normal wie auf der Erde"? Sorry, aber wie ich ausdrücklich geschrieben habe:
Was ausgasen kann, tut das schon jetzt aufgrund der hohen Temperatur. Wenn du die Oberfläche auf 20°C abkühlen willst, um da zu leben, dann wird ausgasen gegenüber den jetzigen Bedingungen eher erschwert. Mit z.B. Wasser oder Sauerstoff brauchst du nicht zu rechnen.


Und das "eine Zivilsation, die X kann" auch "Bedingung für X kann" hätte ich mir fast denken können. In einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion wärs aber ganz nett, wenn du zumindest einen kleinen Ansatz liefern würdest, warum "Bedingung für X" nicht unmöglich ist. Ansonsten können wir das Eingangsthema eines gewissen Nachbarthreads auch z.B. so beantworten:
"Wer ein Perpetuum mobile zweiter Ordnung bauen kann, der kann auch eins erster Ordnung bauen".
Stimmt soweit - bringt einen aber nicht weiter, wenn beides unmöglich ist. Und wie die "Entsorgung" einer Athmosphäre ablaufen soll, ist nicht so wirklich Allgemeinwissen. Quantenphysiker lassen zwar gerne mal Materie aus dem nichts entstehen, aber ins nicht verschwinden schon deutlich seltener. Und so große Mengen erst recht nicht.
Also: Was für realistische Ansätze schweben dir vor?
Der Alternativvorschlag - Spaltung des CO2 - ist technisch ja nun wirklich keine Kunst.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Quantenphysiker lassen zwar gerne mal Materie aus dem nichts entstehen? Quelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das "eine Zivilsation, die X kann" auch "Bedingung für X kann" hätte ich mir fast denken können.


 
Ich weiß nicht, was die Zukunft bringen kann, aber bevor der Mensch zu anderen Sternen fliegen und Planeten kolonisieren will, die er nur ein paar Jahre lang beobachtet hatte, kann er sich lieber dem widmen, das er kennt und die Venus kennt man ebenso wie den Mars, doch der Mars hat zu wenig Masse um eine Atmosphäre wirklich dauerhaft zu halten, die Venus ist da der bessere Kandidat, doch näher an der Sonne.


----------

